# Penso che sia finita



## Soloconilcuore (17 Aprile 2017)

ciao a tutti voi del forum 
sono nuovo nel forum, e facendo una ricerca su internet sono arrivato qui.
spero mdi trovare qualche consiglio ai miei problemi.
sono molto confuso e ho paura di sbagliare nelle mie decisioni 
presto vi scriverò la mia situazione, oggi non me la sento di scrivere , perchè sto soffrendo molto.
grazie a chi mi leggerà


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

Benvenuto.. 
quando te la senti siamo qui.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Benvenuto si
Quando vuoi ...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (18 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo devo partire da lontano, e molto lungo, giusto per farvi rendere conto , se sono io che ho sbagliato qualcosa secondo voi, nella mia vita.
Chiedo scusa per gli errori ortografici .

Mi chiamo Pietro ho 47 anni , sposato con 3 figli, il grande 21 anni la seconda 15 anni , la piccola 8 anni .
Mia moglie 46 anni . Lo conosciuta in discoteca , io dj , lei faceva le pulizie prima del apertura.
Ci siamo frequentati come amici per un anno circa, poi ci siamo baciati , e siamo stati insieme per 6 anni .in questi 6 anni , avevo gli occhi solo per lei , non esisteva altro per me, e cosi era anche per lei , sempre insieme .
Dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento , decidiamo di sposarci, e cosi fu.
Sono passati 22 anni e ricordo bene in tutti i particolari il giorno del nostro matrimonio.

Dopo sposati ci siamo divertiti noi due senza avere figli per due anni, poi abbiamo incominciato a mettere su famiglia.
Dimenticavo di dirvi che noi due lavoriamo ,
Io lavoro in un supermercato ,mentre mia moglie lavora in un ufficio assicurativo .
Siamo del Sud Italia e come si sa facciamo molte ore di lavoro in più ma ci vengono retribuiti solo le 6 ore e 46 al giorno
Dico questo perché con l'arrivo del nostro primo figlio, il lavoro , e casa, si sa la vita cambia.
Però io sono sempre stato presente come padre e come marito, lo sempre aiutata , anzi ci siamo sempre aiutati 
Cosi passano gli anni , e nasce la seconda dopo  nasce anche la terza , 
Poi mi moglie perde il padre, dopo qualche anno la madre si ammala  di Alzheimer
E così senza volere ci allontanano .
Tra lavoro, figli, problemi con la madre , non ce tempo per noi. Credo che sia normale , non ho nessuna colpa , questo vale anche per lei.
Cosi passano altri anni , finché anche la madre va nel celo .
Io in tutto questo tempo le sono stato sempre vicino, lo sempre aiutata fisicamente e moralmente.
Passa circa un anno , e piano piano le cose vanno bene ,ci dedichiamo dei momenti per noi , piccole vacanze noi soli, facciamo di nuovo sesso più regolarmente , insomma ci viviamo di nuovo .

Vi ho raccontato in sintesi come abbiamo vissuto fino a pochi mesi fã 

E da circa un anno che mia moglie frequenta una sua collega , escono insieme ogni tanto 
Mia moglie va spesso a casa sua, a volte viene a casa nostra , la sua collega non è sposata, e single e vive da sola.
Fin qui tutto bene , penso finalmente ha una compagna, con cui svagarsi , come io faccio con i miei amici, ma senza trascurare mia moglie, come lei fa con me.
Ci aiutiamo a vicenda , quando lei usciva , rimanevo io a casa , idem quando uscivo io,
Ma questo poteva succedere 1 o massimo 2 volte al mese.
Mi ricordo che stavamo sotto il periodo di natale , e ho notato che mia moglie aveva messo il blocco sul cell. Lei non lo aveva mai messo ,  per curiosità gli ho chiesto come mai ?
Lei mi disse che una sua collega aveva perso il cell, e avevano usato le foto , mettendole su internet.
Io non ho dato importanza alla risposta sinceramente , ma nei giorni successivi, avevo notato che il cell sempre con se ,invece prima si dimenticata l pure dove lo metteva. , aveva tolto la suoneria, a aveva solo la vibrazione .ma la cosa che mi ha insospettito , è stato quando un paio di volte mi sono avvicinato a lei , subbito ha cambiato pagina al cell.
Ero molto combattuto con me stesso, perché una parte di me voleva verificare questo comportamento, un altra parte di me no.
Perché io non ho problemi con lei non la trascuro e non mi trascura .
Dopo le feste natalizie lo osservata per un bel Po.
E dopo tre settimane sono riuscito a capire il codice di blocco del cell.
Cosi una notte ho controllato il suo cell. Dalla a alla z niente di niente.
Nelle notti successive ho continuato a controllare ma niente di niente , pero avevo notato su whatsapp un suo collega , che alcuni messaggi non avevano senso , come se mancano le discussioni , ed in oltre mancavano anche i saluti .
Da li ho capito che mia moglie mi stava nascondendo qualcosa, ma non immaginavo cosa . Dicevo a me stesso ma cosa sto facendo , lei no , non lo farebbe mai.

Nei giorni successivi dopo aver riflettuto attentamente decido di andare fino in fondo
Facendo una ricerca su Internet contatto una azienda che mette un determinato telefonino 
Sotto controllo inviando su un altro cell tutto quello che fa tutto. chatt, , posso scattare foto,posso ascoltare, e vietato, infatti ho dovuto firmare le mie responsabilità, e non potrei usare come prove in caso di divorzio.
Ho pagato un abbonamento per 3 mesi .
In oltre ho istallato un key logger sul pc di casa che di solito usiamo un Po tutti 

Ora mi fermo 
Ho una rabbia che voi amici non avete idea 
Anche perché lei è qui in questo momento e sinceramente mi da fastidio la sua presemza
Ciao ragazzi a presto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo partire da lontano, e molto lungo, giusto per farvi rendere conto , se sono io che ho sbagliato qualcosa secondo voi, nella mia vita.
> Chiedo scusa per gli errori ortografici .
> 
> Mi chiamo Pietro ho 47 anni , sposato con 3 figli, il grande 21 anni la seconda 15 anni , la piccola 8 anni .
> ...


Storia complicata, benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Comunque "per sempre" a 47 anni non si può sentire.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

Hai detto tutto e niente...cosa avrà scritto di così grave da farti essere così arrabbiato? Non lo sapremo mai e poco importa, ma al momento sei molto turbato. Lentamente ti chiarirai le idee e sceglierai cosa fare.

Ricorda che non tutto quello che si scrive nelle chat corrisponde a verità e che spesso enfatizziamo i sentimenti,  è di gran moda farlo!


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Ciao, benvenuto, e in bocca al lupo per il resto della tua vita


----------



## Soloconilcuore (19 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti 
Scusatemi per ieri sera ma ho dovuto smettere di scrivere, ennesimo litigio con mia moglie, 
Ho bisogno di aiuto e non so a chi chiedere.
Sto male,molto male, 
La situazione è questa , mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega , ho avuto la conferma la settimana scorsa , li ho scoperti sul fatto .
Il problema è che non ho detto niente a nessuno , ne alla mia famiglia , e ne ai miei figli più grandi, per non dare sospetti dormiamo ancora nello stesso letto, 
Gli ho chiesto di lasciarmi stare, devo riflettere  su cosa fare, gli ho chiesto di non toccarmi 
E che per il momento non ho voglia di parlare.
Questa sera ho un appuntamento con un avvocato , giusto per info ,non ho ancora preso nessuna decisione, perché nello stato in cui mi trovo ,non credo che sarà  presa con lucidità.
Sono disperato , 
Lei mi chiede di perdonare , perché è stata solo una scappatella , ed è stata solo la prima volta che lo fa!!!
Io non ci credo , la amo , ma per il momento il perdono e l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
Ha rovinato la mia vita , 28 anni buttati , che schifo.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ciao Solopersempre, purtroppo di lei non potrai più fidarti, qualsiasi cosa lei ti dirà, anche se lo pensa, per te saranno una serie di cazzate. Il perdono per un tradimento non esiste, per il semplice motivo che ha distrutto la tua fiducia, e se non la beccavi, lei avrebbe continuato a divertirsi con il suo collega (e magari continua a farlo stando più attenta). Ti consiglio di trovare un amico con cui confidarti con cui uscire di casa. Non tenerti tutto dentro. Se può esserti di conforto, non sei solo a soffrire per lo stesso motivo, ma vai avanti e lotta per te stesso.


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Scusatemi per ieri sera ma ho dovuto smettere di scrivere, ennesimo litigio con mia moglie,
> Ho bisogno di aiuto e non so a chi chiedere.
> Sto male,molto male,
> ...


Certo,perdonarla sapendo che.continuerà a lavorare e frequentare il collega-amante,diventa davvero dura da digerire.
Mi ricorda un po' la vicenda di Insane..


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Scusatemi per ieri sera ma ho dovuto smettere di scrivere, ennesimo litigio con mia moglie,
> Ho bisogno di aiuto e non so a chi chiedere.
> Sto male,molto male,
> ...


E' in fase1: minimizzare.
Ce ne saranno altre, da quello che ho capito nelle casistiche questo è solo l'inizio.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (19 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti consiglio di trovare un amico con cui confidarti con cui uscire di casa. Non tenerti tutto dentro. Se può esserti di conforto, non sei solo a soffrire per lo stesso motivo, ma vai avanti e lotta per te stesso.


per mat78  grazie per il consiglio
Ma io non ho amici in cui potrei confidarmi di una questione cosi delicata .
Devo trovare una soluzione al più presto possibile , mi dispiace solo per i miei figli ,
Ma per il momento devo stare da solo, 
Questa sera ho un appuntamento dal mio avvocato , voglio sapere come posso muovermi . Per esempio posso andare via di casa per un Po? O diventa abbandono del tetto coniugale ? 
Comunque grazie di cuore mat78.


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> per mat78  grazie per il consiglio
> Ma io non ho amici in cui potrei confidarmi di una questione cosi delicata .
> Devo trovare una soluzione al più presto possibile , mi dispiace solo per i miei figli ,
> Ma per il momento devo stare da solo,
> ...


dipende da quanto dura l'un po'.     di certo non pensare di poter stare via mesi.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Aprile 2017)

Prima di andare via di casa ascolta i consigli del tuo avvocato. Ti capisco benissimo, ci sono dentro anche io. È quasi un anno che cerco di uscire da questo incubo. Anche mia moglie se la fa con un suo collega e ovviamente come luogo dei loro incontri era ed è casa mia. Ho anche io 2 figli. Pensa a te ed a loro, di lei dimenticatene,  é  difficile è doloroso, ma tu torneresti con lei che al minimo ritardo da lavoro, o un messaggio o una telefonata o anche vederla chiudersi in bagno tu ti roderesti dalla rabbia dai dubbi e dalla gelosia? Vuoi vivere per sempre così o vuoi provare a ricominciare una nuova vita con i tuoi figli e con una nuova donna che magari ti rispetta?


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie se la fa con un suo collega e ovviamente come luogo dei loro incontri era ed è casa mia.


http://www.giureconsulto.net/infedelta-coniugale-lamante-puo-essere-denunciato/

Per quel poco che possa valere..


----------



## Mat78 (19 Aprile 2017)

Grazie Insane, ma sono talmente stanco da questa storia che voglio solo chiuderla.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (19 Aprile 2017)

Sono appena tornato , ho avuto un colloquio con il mio avvocato.
Ho deciso di separarmi per un Po , ma no legalmente , l'importante è non fare mancare niente ai figli . A livello economico .
Questa sera affronterò mia moglie , gli farò presente la mia decisione .in oltre voglio che sia lei a dire la verità ai miei figli , se non lo farà lei lo farò io .
Non posso stare qui con lei e soprattutto nello stesso letto .
Grazie a tutti a presto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono appena tornato , ho avuto un colloquio con il mio avvocato.
> Ho deciso di separarmi per un Po , ma no legalmente , l'importante è non fare mancare niente ai figli . A livello economico .
> Questa sera affronterò mia moglie , gli farò presente la mia decisione .in oltre voglio che sia lei a dire la verità ai miei figli , se non lo farà lei lo farò io .
> Non posso stare qui con lei e soprattutto nello stesso letto .
> Grazie a tutti a presto


Avete parlato?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno amici 
In particolare a insane, mat78, e brunetta .
Si ieri sera ho parlato con lei , appena rientrata dal lavoro , ho portato la piccola da mia madre che abita vicino a me, i grandi rientrano più tardi , ed io ho approfittato che stavamo soli , 
Dunque , non ho ne meno iniziato a parlare 
Che lei si è inginocchiato ai miei piedi piangendo , chiedendomi di perdonarla , che non succederà mai più, non vuole perdermi ,
Ama solo me , che a lei non conta nulla l'altro ,che è stata solo una sbandata , lei a ceduto perché si è sentita corteggiata come quando era giovane , lui per lei non conta niente, hanno interrotto la loro relazione nello stesso giorno che li ho beccati.

Io a quel punto lo fermata .
Lo fatta rialzare , ci siamo seduti in cucina, e le ho detto che a me in questo momento non mi interessa quello che stai facendo.
Le ho detto che ho bisogno di tempo per riflettere, se continuare o no.
Se decido di continuare , allora sarò io a chiederti , come, dove ,quando, e perché.Gli ho  detto che per riflettere ho bisogno di stare da solo e che me ne sarei andato a casa sua ( noi abbiamo due case , una mia dove abitiamo ,e una sua che per il 
Momento è libera ) aglio ho detto che per me può anche andare lei a casa sua e lasciare la mia , visto che la sua casa e 3 volte più grande della mia.
Lei ricomincia a piangere per la mia decisione, io la fermo e le dico , non ho finito.
Gli ho chiesto di avvertire i ragazzi di tutto quello che è successo , gli ho dato 2 giorni per farlo, se no lo faccio io .
Lei ha detto , non buttare 22 anni di matrimonio , per uno sbaglio che ho commesso , e che per altro è insignificante.
Io le ho risposto, che non ho deciso io di buttare il nostro matrimonio, lo hai gia fatto tu.
Lei comincia di nuovo a piangere e a dirmi di non andare via, si è aggrappata a me mi stringeva , io le ho detto , che non mi devi toccare, mi fai schifo sapere  che sei stata con un altro uomo, e devi capire che io sto soffrendo . E che per il momento non voglio nessun contatto . 
Questa è in sintesi, ma la discussione è andata avanti, 
Poi arrivati ad un certo punto , non ce lo fatta più a sentirla piangere , sono andato in camera da letto e ho preparato alcuni indumenti e sono andato via subito.
Non ho visto ne meno i ragazzi, e non so se li ha avvertito di quello che ha fatto.
Avevo bloccata su whatsapp, e Tel, ora che sono via ho dovuto sbloccare , per avere un contatto, consigliato dal avvocato.


Non lo so voi cosa ne pensate? Ho fatto bene? Ho sbagliato secondo voi? 
Avrei dovuto attore diversamente ?

Ho mille dubbi che mi girano.
Nel bene e nel male ditemi la vostra.
Accetto tutto . 
Grazie


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Hai fatto bene ad andare via se anche l'avvocato ti ha consigliato di farlo. Hai bisogno di stare da solo e riflettere. Riflettere su che cosa non lo so. Coppie che hanno ricominato dopo un tradimento e sono andate avanti non ne conosco. Tutte dopo mesi ho anni si sono separate, il tradito non riesce a superare quanto ha subito, ed ha ragione. Magari a te può funzionare, ma devi mettere in conto che sarà uno stillicidio, non troverai più la fiducia che hai preso in lei, ma se vuoi riprovarci e se vuoi magari perdere altri anni sei libero di farlo. Ti consiglio di leggere altre storie qui sul forum, e vedrai che quanto ti ho detto risulta vero. Mi dispiace credimi. Lei lascerebbe il suo posto di lavoro per non vederlo più?


----------



## insane (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici
> In particolare a insane, mat78, e brunetta .
> Si ieri sera ho parlato con lei , appena rientrata dal lavoro , ho portato la piccola da mia madre che abita vicino a me, i grandi rientrano più tardi , ed io ho approfittato che stavamo soli ,
> Dunque , non ho ne meno iniziato a parlare
> ...


Quello che ti sta succedendo e' la quasi fotocopia di quello che e' successo a tanti qua dentro, compreso me. Tipiche scuse, tipiche scenate.

Gioca bene le tue carte; hai due figli ancora minorenni, segui quello che ti dice l'avvocato e non agire d'impulso.

Per il resto in culo al lupo!


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici
> In particolare a insane, mat78, e brunetta .
> Si ieri sera ho parlato con lei , appena rientrata dal lavoro , ho portato la piccola da mia madre che abita vicino a me, i grandi rientrano più tardi , ed io ho approfittato che stavamo soli ,
> Dunque , non ho ne meno iniziato a parlare
> ...


Ciao, quello che al momento vivi è una delle cose più brutte che possano capitare ad un essere umano,
ci sono passato e capisco la tua disperazione.
 Detto questo però, la prima cosa che dovete fare è quella di non coinvolgere i figli, almeno in questo momento.
Potrai giustificare la tua assenza da casa con una innocunte bugia, fallo. I figli devono restare fuori dai problemi della coppia genitoriale, e non è necessario che conoscano la verità, se deciderete di separarvi non è opportuno diciate che è per colpa del tradimento di un genitore.
Mia moglie  raccontò ai figli il suo tradimento  in un  estremo tentativo di salvare la coppia, ma fù un madornale errore.
La seconda cosa che posso dirti è che a caldo non si prende nessuna decisione. VAi se vuoi a stare per conto tuo, se pensi che ti possa aiutare, ma in questo momento non decidere niente, tieni tutto fra te e tua moglie e lascia passare del tempo. Al momento è la cosa migliore.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene ad andare via se anche l'avvocato ti ha consigliato di farlo. Hai bisogno di stare da solo e riflettere. Riflettere su che cosa non lo so. Coppie che hanno ricominato dopo un tradimento e sono andate avanti non ne conosco. Tutte dopo mesi ho anni si sono separate, il tradito non riesce a superare quanto ha subito, ed ha ragione. Magari a te può funzionare, ma devi mettere in conto che sarà uno stillicidio, non troverai più la fiducia che hai preso in lei, ma se vuoi riprovarci e se vuoi magari perdere altri anni sei libero di farlo. Ti consiglio di leggere altre storie qui sul forum, e vedrai che quanto ti ho detto risulta vero. Mi dispiace credimi. Lei lascerebbe il suo posto di lavoro per non vederlo più?


ciao mat grazie per il tuo intervento.
Allora l'avvocato non mi ha consigliato di andare via , mi ha detto che posso farlo 
Tranquillamente perché non esiste più l'abbandono del tetto coniugale, l'importante è informare dove risiedo .
In questo momento non voglio prendere decisioni, se no , non sarei qui.
Voglio essere lucido e libero dai pensieri negativi .
Mi chiedi se le sarebbe disposta a lasciare il posto di lavoro? Beh penso di si! 
Ma ora non è il momento.
Non ti nascondo che in questo momento il 90 % dei miei pensieri e la separazione.
Non vedo altro, lo so .

Si caro mat78 sto leggendo altre storie qui sul forum, e sinceramente mi sento male sapere che ci sono molte persone che hanno il mio stesso problema .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quello che ti sta succedendo e' la quasi fotocopia di quello che e' successo a tanti qua dentro, compreso me. Tipiche scuse, tipiche scenate.
> 
> Gioca bene le tue carte; hai due figli ancora minorenni, segui quello che ti dice l'avvocato e non agire d'impulso.
> 
> Per il resto in culo al lupo!


ciao insane 
Volevo leggere la tua storia , ma non lo trovata.
Comunque grazie per l'intervento.
In questo momento non agisco sono fermo.
Non è il momento.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Fai benissimo a prendere i tuoi tempi e fai benissimo ad aspettare di essere lucido (io dopo quasi un anno ancora non lo sono).Non ti sto consigliando la separazione, ma solo dei punti di riflessione. Un consiglio posso dartelo, fatti desiderare da lei, cambia le tue abitudini, il modo di vestirti il modo di comportarti, nuove amicizie, deve capire cos'ha perso e deve rosicare. Se cedi subito perdi la sua stima.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ciao, quello che al momento vivi è una delle cose più brutte che possano capitare ad un essere umano,
> ci sono passato e capisco la tua disperazione.
> Detto questo però, la prima cosa che dovete fare è quella di non coinvolgere i figli, almeno in questo momento.
> Potrai giustificare la tua assenza da casa con una innocunte bugia, fallo. I figli devono restare fuori dai problemi della coppia genitoriale, e non è necessario che conoscano la verità, se deciderete di separarvi non è opportuno diciate che è per colpa del tradimento di un genitore.
> ...


ciao leroluni
Grazie per avermi risposto 
Da come ho letto penso che anche tu sei stato tradito.
Non ho letto la tua storia , ma dopo se ho un Po di tempo vorrei leggerla.
Non sono d'accordo sul fatto di non dire niente ai miei figli , siamo adulti e vaccinati ,
Che ogni uno si prenda le proprie responsabilità. 
Perché devo mentire? Ai miei figli.
Devo dire a loro che papà o mamma non si amano più? Quando invece io la amo ?
Io nella mia vita sono sempre stato sincero con tutti , ho sempre insegnato ai miei figli i miei stessi valori, non posso fare questo.

Forse parlo così perché sono arrabbiato, deluso, non lo so non ci capisco più niente


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Amici vi rispondo più tardi perché sto lavorando , in oltre mi sta mandando molti messaggi su whatsapp. Poi vi aggiorno 
Grazie di cuore a tutti .
Voi non immaginate come mi sento meglio parlare con voi . Grazie


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao leroluni
> Grazie per avermi risposto
> Da come ho letto penso che anche tu sei stato tradito.
> Non ho letto la tua storia , ma dopo se ho un Po di tempo vorrei leggerla.
> ...


Non hai torto se dici che anche i tuoi figli necessitano di comprendere lo stato delle cose e che per ottenere questo abbiano anche bisogno di sapere la verità. Solitamente essere chiari è la scelta migliore.

Purtroppo non puoi non considerare il fatto che in questo caso bisogna informare persone, i tuoi figli, che con voi hanno un rapporto a 360 gradi, in primis sentimentale. Dato che sembri un tipo giusto nelle considerazioni, in questo caso forse sbagli se, per tentare di far quadrare l'accaduto, pensi di poter portare semplicemente a conoscenza i tuoi figli delle dinamiche esterne che hanno portato alla crisi della famiglia e al suo eventuale disfacimento.

Ill mio parere personale è che quantomeno stai sbagliando nel forzare tua moglie a rivelare a breve termine fatti esterni alla famiglia. Devi comprendere che la gravità dell'accaduto sui vostri figli esercita una conflittualità che è ben diversa dalla delusione che sperimenti tu sulla tua persona.

Non dico che loro debbano essere edulcorati, perché se è per questo, concordo con te sul fatto che anche loro abbiano bisogno di verità. Ma ci sono dei tempi che non puoi forzare, e comunque sia essere precipitosi non porta mai ad un risultato ottimale. Se deciderai di separarti vedrai che le verità verranno fuori da sole, magari in modo più opportuno, perché quello che è certo è che se deciderete di separarvi non sarà possibile sfuggire alle responsabilità e al giudizio delle parti coinvolte. Se non ho capito male hai dei figli grandicelli, i nodi verranno al pettine da soli. Non creare altro caos, già cosi ce n'è troppo.


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao leroluni
> Grazie per avermi risposto
> Da come ho letto penso che anche tu sei stato tradito.
> Non ho letto la tua storia , ma dopo se ho un Po di tempo vorrei leggerla.
> ...


Lo dici tu stesso sei arrabbiato deluso non ci capisci niente. Aspetta, datti tempo e se vuoi rifletti da solo lontano da casa, ma non brcuciare le tappe.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao leroluni
> Grazie per avermi risposto
> Da come ho letto penso che anche tu sei stato tradito.
> Non ho letto la tua storia , ma dopo se ho un Po di tempo vorrei leggerla.
> ...



Ai figli basta dire che mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo, e punto. Motivare la separazione informandoli del tradimento di tua moglie importa rendergli difficilissimo o impossibile fare una cosa per loro indispensabile, essenziale: "onorare il padre e la madre". 

Onorare" non vuol dire "amare" e neanche "trovare simpatico", vuol dire rendere onore e rispetto ai genitori. 
Se un genitore fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, i figli troveranno difficilissimo onorarlo: probabilmente continueranno ad amarlo, ma difficilmente continueranno a rispettarlo. Perchè ci riescano, dovranno diventare adulti, magari ripetere le stesse esperienze del genitore che ha tradito (frequente), acquisire insomma una maturità difficile e lontana. 

I figli vanno PROTETTI dalle azioni disonorevoli dei genitori. Il modo migliore di proteggerli è non compierle, il second best è non squadernargliele sotto il naso.


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ai figli basta dire che mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo, e punto. Motivare la separazione informandoli del tradimento di tua moglie importa rendergli difficilissimo o impossibile fare una cosa per loro indispensabile, essenziale: "onorare il padre e la madre".
> 
> Onorare" non vuol dire "amare" e neanche "trovare simpatico", vuol dire rendere onore e rispetto ai genitori.
> Se un genitore fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, i figli troveranno difficilissimo onorarlo: probabilmente continueranno ad amarlo, ma difficilmente continueranno a rispettarlo. Perchè ci riescano, dovranno diventare adulti, magari ripetere le stesse esperienze del genitore che ha tradito (frequente), acquisire insomma una maturità difficile e lontana.
> ...


Standing ovation. Soprattutto l'ultima frase.


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ai figli basta dire che mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo, e punto. Motivare la separazione informandoli del tradimento di tua moglie importa rendergli difficilissimo o impossibile fare una cosa per loro indispensabile, essenziale: "onorare il padre e la madre".
> 
> Onorare" non vuol dire "amare" e neanche "trovare simpatico", vuol dire rendere onore e rispetto ai genitori.
> Se un genitore fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, i figli troveranno difficilissimo onorarlo: probabilmente continueranno ad amarlo, ma difficilmente continueranno a rispettarlo. Perchè ci riescano, dovranno diventare adulti, magari ripetere le stesse esperienze del genitore che ha tradito (frequente), acquisire insomma una maturità difficile e lontana.
> ...


Mi sembra una buona soluzione,si riesce ad evitare il giudizio dei figli senza dovergli mentire.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona soluzione,si riesce ad evitare il giudizio dei figli senza dovergli mentire.


Il punto è che quando un figlio viene costretto a giudicare un genitore, il giudizio che dà su di lui lo dà inevitabilmente anche su di sè, che se ne accorga o meno (di solito non se ne accorge, ma poi, chissà perchè, più tardi replica il comportamento del genitore che ha condannato). 
Per questo è sbagliato e ingiusto rivelare i tradimenti di un genitore ai figli: perchè lo si induce in tentazione. Quando i figli giudicano un genitore, si verifica l'unico caso a me noto di immediata realizzazione dell'avvertimento evangelico: "Non giudicate, per non essere giudicati; perché col giudizio con cui giudicate sarete giudicati, e con la misura con la quale misurate sarete misurati." (Mt 7,1-2)


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Mat78. Un consiglio posso dartelo ha detto:
			
		

> mat78 non credo proprio che io cedo in questo momento, non lo escludo , ma non escludo ne meno la separazione .
> E poi penso che sia presto a pensare a nuove amicizie , forse in futuro, ma devo capire bene io cosa voglio , e troppo presto per decidere.
> Sono curioso della tua storia ho provato a trovare , ma niente.
> Grazie amico mio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ai figli basta dire che mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo, e punto. Motivare la separazione informandoli del tradimento di tua moglie importa rendergli difficilissimo o impossibile fare una cosa per loro indispensabile, essenziale: "onorare il padre e la madre".
> 
> Onorare" non vuol dire "amare" e neanche "trovare simpatico", vuol dire rendere onore e rispetto ai genitori.
> Se un genitore fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, i figli troveranno difficilissimo onorarlo: probabilmente continueranno ad amarlo, ma difficilmente continueranno a rispettarlo. Perchè ci riescano, dovranno diventare adulti, magari ripetere le stesse esperienze del genitore che ha tradito (frequente), acquisire insomma una maturità difficile e lontana.
> ...


Quoto anche se non l'ho fatto.
Ma sarebbe stato difficile dire che non andavamo d'accordo. Era stato un fulmine a ciel sereno.

Comunque se sei incerto e confuso è meglio non parlarne con nessuno (a parte l'avvocato o un amico intimo) ancor più di noi, che comunque ci siamo passati e capiamo, poi tutti compiono proiezioni soprattutto a scopo scaramantico e sono estremamente drastici per sentirsi al sicuro. Poi ti troveresti a dover rendere conto della tua  "debolezza" o "intransigenza" mentre dovrai essere più libero possibile di seguire il cuore.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ciao, quello che al momento vivi è una delle cose più brutte che possano capitare ad un essere umano,
> ci sono passato e capisco la tua disperazione.
> Detto questo però, la prima cosa che dovete fare è quella di non coinvolgere i figli, almeno in questo momento.
> Potrai giustificare la tua assenza da casa con una innocunte bugia, fallo. I figli devono restare fuori dai problemi della coppia genitoriale, e non è necessario che conoscano la verità, se deciderete di separarvi non è opportuno diciate che è per colpa del tradimento di un genitore.
> ...


quando ho letto questo post , ho contattato mia moglie su whatsapp, le ho chiesto se aveva gia informato i ragazzi, mi ha detto che non ha avuto il coraggio di farlo, e se gli potevo dare più tempo .
Le ho detto di non dire più niente , e che se chiedono di me , digli che abbiamo litigato , non andiamo più  d'accordo e che per il momento ci siamo separati un Po.

Grazie leroluni
Se mia moglie lo avrebbe fatto, sono sicuro che me ne sarei pentito , 
Ecco perché sono qui , in questi momenti non ragiono, e sono molto impulsivo , purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quando ho letto questo post , ho contattato mia moglie su whatsapp, le ho chiesto se aveva gia informato i ragazzi, mi ha detto che non ha avuto il coraggio di farlo, e se gli potevo dare più tempo .
> Le ho detto di non dire più niente , e che se chiedono di me , digli che abbiamo litigato , non andiamo più  d'accordo e che per il momento ci siamo separati un Po.
> 
> Grazie leroluni
> ...


Io di più.
Aspetta una settimana a prendere qualunque decisione.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Si certo ora hai solo bisogno di stare con te stesso ed i tuoi pensieri. Il mio era un consiglio a divenire. La mia storia non l'ho scritta perché è praticamere uguale a tutte quelle lette qui, con la sola differenza che lei non ha mai pianto o buttata per terra per farmi rimanere. Non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa o detto un mi dispiace. Lei si è innamorata di un altro uomo e lui di lei. Io ero e sono di troppo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io di più.
> Aspetta una settimana a prendere qualunque decisione.


si infatti è quello che voglio fare 

Per quando riguarda a figli , sono sicuro che non crederanno ,perché difficilmente abbiamo litigato , e dirgli che non andiamo d'accordo!!! Non sono stupidi.
Pero sempre meglio della verità per il momento è


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si certo ora hai solo bisogno di stare con te stesso ed i tuoi pensieri. Il mio era un consiglio a divenire. La mia storia non l'ho scritta perché è praticamere uguale a tutte quelle lette qui, con la sola differenza che lei non ha mai pianto o buttata per terra per farmi rimanere. Non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa o detto un mi dispiace. Lei si è innamorata di un altro uomo e lui di lei. Io ero e sono di troppo.


È triste. Ma rientra nelle possibilità della vita.
Vuoi vedere in confessionale il thread sulla mancanza di amore.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per il suggerimento Brunetta


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si certo ora hai solo bisogno di stare con te stesso ed i tuoi pensieri. Il mio era un consiglio a divenire. La mia storia non l'ho scritta perché è praticamere uguale a tutte quelle lette qui, con la sola differenza che lei non ha mai pianto o buttata per terra per farmi rimanere. Non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa o detto un mi dispiace. Lei si è innamorata di un altro uomo e lui di lei. Io ero e sono di troppo.


mi dispiace per te , io a differenza tua ho la possibilità di scegliere .
Se distruggere una famiglia o no .
Non è facile.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si infatti è quello che voglio fare
> 
> Per quando riguarda a figli , sono sicuro che non crederanno ,perché difficilmente abbiamo litigato , e dirgli che non andiamo d'accordo!!! Non sono stupidi.
> Pero sempre meglio della verità per il momento è



No infatti. Concordo sul dovere di proteggerli, ma altrettanto su quello di non trattarli da stupidi.

Comunque e' vero: il forum e' pieno di storie analoghe alla tua. E c'è anche chi ha deciso di metterci una pietra sopra, al tradimento. Per questo si.... Prenditi tempo. Quando sento di fulmini a ciel sereno, quindi in mezzo a una situazione fino ad allora tranquilla, la prima cosa che mi viene da pensare e' che magari una speranza di rimedio c'è.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto anche se non l'ho fatto.
> 
> 
> Perché cosa è successo dopo?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No infatti. Concordo sul dovere di proteggerli, ma altrettanto su quello di non trattarli da stupidi.
> 
> Comunque e' vero: il forum e' pieno di storie analoghe alla tua. E c'è anche chi ha deciso di metterci una pietra sopra, al tradimento. Per questo si.... Prenditi tempo. Quando sento di fulmini a ciel sereno, quindi in mezzo a una situazione fino ad allora tranquilla, la prima cosa che mi viene da pensare e' che magari una speranza di rimedio c'è.


non escludo niente 
Anche perché ora sono in una fase di rabbia e delusione, prima o poi passerà, e quando incomincio a ragionare , se ho intenzione di salvare questo matrimonio , allora inizieranno le domande. E devo vedere se io ho qualche responsabilità , non lo escludo , anche se credo di no .


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Perché cosa è successo dopo?


Mi sono separata. È stato indispensabile spiegare molte cose.


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te , io a differenza tua ho la possibilità di scegliere .
> Se distruggere una famiglia o no .
> Non è facile.


Per molti, compresa me, è più difficile. 

Quando la decisione è presa non hai molto altro da fare che rimboccarti le maniche e provare a tirarti su. 
Lei sarà solo una "stronza egoista" e tu, avendola mollata, ti sei liberato di un essere spregevole. 
Si soffre tantissimo anche qui ma con la consapevolezza che è qualcosa che è successo. 
Al quale niente potevamo fare. Qualcuno ti ha buttato giù dal dirupo e anche se un po' ammaccato devi andare avanti. 

Aver la possibilità di scegliere ti spinge a farti domande e dover guardare l'altro non più come un mostro da evitare, senza anima e umanità, ma dovrai valutarlo e giudicarlo, capirlo per quanto si può.  
Dobbiamo andare nel profondo di noi stessi per cercare le nostre  responsabilità, capire i nostri errori e guardare con occhi nuovi quello  che prima di allora ci è sembrato un rapporto bellissimo. 
Pensare ai figli, alla famiglia, alla tua quotidianità, alle tue paure.
Sei lì sul quel ciglio e sei tu che devi decidere se ti vuoi buttare o affrontare il mostro del vostro rapporto. Vedi il vuoto sotto di te e non sai quanto male ti farai. Vedi il mostro di fronte a te e senti che non lo puoi sconfiggere. Dovunque andrai ti farai male, ma non sai ancora quanto. 

La paura del dolore a volte è più forte del dolore stesso.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono separata. È stato indispensabile spiegare molte cose.


da quando tempo ?
E ti sei rifatta una vita ?
Hai scritto la tua storia? 
Perdonami se ti faccio tutte queste domande.
Per me questo è un mondo nuovo, mai avevo navigato sui forum , 
Di nessun tipo. 
Non so cosa mi aspetta in futuro ,
Non mi sarei mai aspettato la fine del mio matrimonio, andava tutto bene , sempre bene , non abbiamo mai avuto una crisi , sono sempre stato presente , perché non ho mai smesso di amarla .
Dove ho sbagliato? Non lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> da quando tempo ?
> E ti sei rifatta una vita ?
> Hai scritto la tua storia?
> Perdonami se ti faccio tutte queste domande.
> ...


Sono passati molti anni.
Non ho iniziato nessuna convivenza.
Sto benissimo sola.
I figli sembrano finti tanto sono bravi, seri e responsabili.

Intanto prendi come dato di fatto che hai sbagliato :mexican: perché tutti sbagliamo abbiamo periodi di egoismo, distrazione, mancanza di attenzione, superficialità. Che sarà mai?!
Devi vedere cosa provi e cosa vuoi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per molti, compresa me, è più difficile.
> 
> Quando la decisione è presa non hai molto altro da fare che rimboccarti le maniche e provare a tirarti su.
> Lei sarà solo una "stronza egoista" e tu, avendola mollata, ti sei liberato di un essere spregevole.
> ...


è esattamente quello che penso iosolo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta
Devi vedere cosa provi e cosa vuoi.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> sai cosa provo ? La amo
> Sai cosa voglio ? Odiare
> Purtroppo è difficile spiegare come mi sono comportato in questi anni di matrimonio.
> Posso solo assicurarvi che lei per restava sempre al primo posto , anche prima dei figli.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> sai cosa provo ? La amo
> Sai cosa voglio ? Odiare
> Purtroppo è difficile spiegare come mi sono comportato in questi anni di matrimonio.
> Posso solo assicurarvi che lei per restava sempre al primo posto , anche prima dei figli.
> ...


Impara a non usare più i termini relativi al merito.
L'amore non si merita, come non si merita il tradimento.
I sentimenti degli altri non sono retribuzioni.
Se ci pensi bene è molto rilassante.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Da questa mattina mi sta scrivendo su whatsapp . Le ho detto che questo è il nostro canale per comunicare per i figli .
E che tutto il resto è superfluo, lei continua a scrivere stronzate.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono passati molti anni.
> Non ho iniziato nessuna convivenza.
> Sto benissimo sola.
> I figli sembrano finti tanto sono bravi, seri e responsabili.
> ...



Posso farti una domanda? Siete riusciti ad andare d'accordo nell'interesse dei figli? Mi riferisco a tutti gli aspetti che hanno riguardato la loro crescita ed educazione, compresi i periodi trascorsi con il padre. Perché quando ci sono figli di mezzo non è che sia possibile cancellare l'altro. Parlavate serenamente delle scelte che li riguardavano?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impara a non usare più i termini relativi al merito.
> L'amore non si merita, come non si merita il tradimento.
> I sentimenti degli altri non sono retribuzioni.
> Se ci pensi bene è molto rilassante.


ma io non voglio il  merito cara brunetta
Quello che io intendevo era che se proprio lo volevi fare , mi Lasciavi   prima.
Comunque mi piace il tuo modo di pensare.


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Da questa mattina mi sta scrivendo su whatsapp . Le ho detto che questo è il nostro canale per comunicare per i figli .
> E che tutto il resto è superfluo, lei continua a scrivere stronzate.


Anche quelle stronzate sono importanti. 
Lasciala fare per ora.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche quelle stronzate sono importanti.
> Lasciala fare per ora.


si infatti la lascio fare, anche se sono costretto a leggere,


----------



## insane (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si infatti la lascio fare, anche se sono costretto a leggere,


Non cancellare niente, potrebbe far comodo all'avvocato. E attiva i backup di whatsapp


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ma io non voglio il  merito cara brunetta
> Quello che io intendevo era che se proprio lo volevi fare , mi Lasciavi   prima.
> Comunque mi piace il tuo modo di pensare.


Hanno ragione,sei ancora confuso....


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ma io non voglio il  merito cara brunetta
> Quello che io intendevo era che se proprio lo volevi fare , mi Lasciavi   prima.
> Comunque mi piace il tuo modo di pensare.


Ora ne sono innamorato ma ho impiegato 2 mesi per digerirla !


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non cancellare niente, potrebbe far comodo all'avvocato. E attiva i backup di whatsapp


insane non cancellerò niente ,
Ma di sicuro se mi separo sarà consensuale 
Non voglio la guerra , ci sono sempre i figli di mezzo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hanno ragione,sei ancora confuso....


non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## insane (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> insane non cancellerò niente ,
> Ma di sicuro se mi separo sarà consensuale


Te lo auguro, ma non dare nulla per scontato e attiva tutte le difese che hai. Meglio uscire coperti anche se fa caldo che farsi sorprendere da una tempesta.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda? Siete riusciti ad andare d'accordo nell'interesse dei figli? Mi riferisco a tutti gli aspetti che hanno riguardato la loro crescita ed educazione, compresi i periodi trascorsi con il padre. Perché quando ci sono figli di mezzo non è che sia possibile cancellare l'altro. Parlavate serenamente delle scelte che li riguardavano?


I miei figli sono grandi hanno gestito tutto loro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ora ne sono innamorato ma ho impiegato 2 mesi per digerirla !


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda? Siete riusciti ad andare d'accordo nell'interesse dei figli? Mi riferisco a tutti gli aspetti che hanno riguardato la loro crescita ed educazione, compresi i periodi trascorsi con il padre. Perché quando ci sono figli di mezzo non è che sia possibile cancellare l'altro. Parlavate serenamente delle scelte che li riguardavano?


Avevo scritto un post dove raccontavo la mia esperienza ma si è cancellato. Più tardi se riesco ci riprovo: mi sono separata quando mio figlio aveva 4 anni, con affidamento congiunto.


----------



## Frithurik (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Scusatemi per ieri sera ma ho dovuto smettere di scrivere, ennesimo litigio con mia moglie,
> Ho bisogno di aiuto e non so a chi chiedere.
> Sto male,molto male,
> ...


scusa l'indiscrezione se ti va di dirlo come l'hai sgamata.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (20 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> scusa l'indiscrezione se ti va di dirlo come l'hai sgamata.


ho messo il suo cell sotto controllo
Quella sera doveva andare a casa della sua amica , dai messaggi che ho letto ,sapevo che doveva andare dal suo amante , sapevo solo il nome , lo seguita ed effettivamente andava a casa della sua amica, il suo amante stava due piani sopra , ho aspettato un 20 o 30 minuti e ho bussato direttamente alla porta del suo amante dopo un Po mi apre , entro dentro con forza apro tutte le camere finche non trovo mia moglie nel letto 
Una sola parola le ho detto . E sono andato via , ho bussato alla porta della sua amica 
Lo ringraziata , e sono andato a casa mia .


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ho messo il suo cell sotto controllo
> Quella sera doveva andare a casa della sua amica , dai messaggi che ho letto ,sapevo che doveva andare dal suo amante , sapevo solo il nome , lo seguita ed effettivamente andava a casa della sua amica, il suo amante stava due piani sopra , ho aspettato un 20 o 30 minuti e ho bussato direttamente alla porta del suo amante dopo un Po mi apre , entro dentro con forza apro tutte le camere finche non trovo mia moglie nel letto
> Una sola parola le ho detto . E sono andato via , ho bussato alla porta della sua amica
> Lo ringraziata , e sono andato a casa mia .


E lui ha aperto?
Io non apro al condomino che mi porta la convocazione per l'assemblea quando sono in pigiama.


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ho messo il suo cell sotto controllo
> Quella sera doveva andare a casa della sua amica , dai messaggi che ho letto ,sapevo che doveva andare dal suo amante , sapevo solo il nome , lo seguita ed effettivamente andava a casa della sua amica, il suo amante stava due piani sopra , ho aspettato un 20 o 30 minuti e ho bussato direttamente alla porta del suo amante dopo un Po mi apre , entro dentro con forza apro tutte le camere finche non trovo mia moglie nel letto
> Una sola parola le ho detto . E sono andato via , ho bussato alla porta della sua amica
> Lo ringraziata , e sono andato a casa mia .


Da shock,davvero,brutta scena,mi dispiace,ma credo che così almeno ti sei tolto i dubbi e puoi usarla come spartiacque.
Sai cosa hai in mano e puoi mettere un punto.
Ogni valutazione da ora in avanti sarà oggettiva e ogni decisione che in futuro prenderai a riguardo,sarà sostenuta dai fatti.


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ho messo il suo cell sotto controllo
> Quella sera doveva andare a casa della sua amica , dai messaggi che ho letto ,sapevo che doveva andare dal suo amante , sapevo solo il nome , lo seguita ed effettivamente andava a casa della sua amica, il suo amante stava due piani sopra , ho aspettato un 20 o 30 minuti e ho bussato direttamente alla porta del suo amante dopo un Po mi apre , entro dentro con forza apro tutte le camere finche non trovo mia moglie nel letto
> Una sola parola le ho detto . E sono andato via , ho bussato alla porta della sua amica
> Lo ringraziata , e sono andato a casa mia .



Mamma mia e non ti è preso un coccolone??????
Non immagino la faccia che avevano i due.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno amici 
Un altro giorno
Anche questa notte ho dormito poco .
Ma in compenso sono riuscito a mangiare un Po di pizza .
Quella sera quando ho bussato alla porta,
Ho avuto paura di me stesso , tremato,
Lui dopo un Po chiede ( chi è ) e io li per istinto dico ( carabinieri ) e lui senza ribattere  
Subito apre . Beh il testo lo sapete.

Ieri sera mi hanno chiamato i ragazzi , volevano sapere perché sono andato via di casa.
Gli ho detto che io e la mamma abbiamo alcuni problemi , e abbiamo deciso insieme di stare un Po separati .
Gli ho detto che se volevano venire a casa , possono farlo quando volete .
Gli ho detto che domenica se vogliono venire a pranzare da me , cosi ne avremmo parlato.
E così sarà.

Ieri sera sono stato a casa , sono stato un Po con la piccola , poi prima che arrivava lei me ne sono andato.
Mia madre ha visto che portavo  in macchina
Panni di ricambio .
E ho dovuto dire anche a loro bugie bugie bugie . 
A più tardi


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Scusatemi per gli errori 
Ma devo andare a lavoro , e non ho riletto quello che ho scritto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Non ho mai mentito in vita mia .
Solo qualche volta in fin di bene.
Oggi mi ritrovo a mentire per non fare passare mia moglie per una poco di buono.
Questo è amore?


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non ho mai mentito in vita mia .
> Solo qualche volta in fin di bene.
> Oggi mi ritrovo a mentire per non fare passare mia moglie per una poco di buono.
> Questo è amore?



Questo è rispetto.
Se fa parte dei tuoi valori, è positivo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è rispetto.
> Se fa parte dei tuoi valori, è positivo.


Danny io ho sempre rispettato chi mi ha sempre rispettato . Fa parte dei miei valori.
Ma ho paura che questa volta li perdo i valori.


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Danny io ho sempre rispettato chi mi ha sempre rispettato . Fa parte dei miei valori.
> Ma ho paura che questa volta li perdo i valori.


Credo,spero,Danny si riferisse al rispetto per i figli.
Lei è grande e può decidere in proprio se tenere una condotta degna di rispetto da parte tua oppure no.
A quanto hai scritto sembra abbia optato per la seconda opzione.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Te lo auguro, ma non dare nulla per scontato e attiva tutte le difese che hai. Meglio uscire coperti anche se fa caldo che farsi sorprendere da una tempesta.


grazie 
Ieri sera mi ha chiamato il mio avvocato , che tra l'altro è un mio amico , e mi ha chiesto come stavo. 
Insane te lo dico perché sto seguendo il tuo consiglio .
Ho deciso insieme l'avvocato di mandare la lettera di separazione , per tutelarmi .
Comunque posso sempre tornare indietro , in caso di ripensamenti, o proseguire.
Devo essere pronto al peggio.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Danny io ho sempre rispettato chi mi ha sempre rispettato . Fa parte dei miei valori.
> Ma ho paura che questa volta li perdo i valori.


Il rispetto per gli altri è rispetto per sé stessi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mamma mia e non ti è preso un coccolone??????
> Non immagino la faccia che avevano i due.


io gia ero preparato , e dovuto passare più di un mese per beccarli.
Gli incontri non erano frequenti una volta al mese , o anche di più, per non dare sospetti.
Molto furba e stata mia moglie.
I messaggi su whatsapp letti e subito cancellati . Contatti telefonici zero. Sms zero 
Facebook niente . Email niente .
Sul pc di casa niente. Furba molto furba .
Quella stron..a della sua amica , che è stata qui a casa mia , lo voluta bene come una sorella . Faceva parte della mia famiglia , spesso stava a pranzo o a cena da noi .
La copriva .
A volte penso sono io che sono stato un cogli... E o lei più furba di me ?

Io credo che sono stato un cogli...E .
Eeeee questo purtroppo lo devo ammettere .
Io penso che un giorno mi dovrà dire il perché , se non è stato amore, cosa è ?
Sono curioso di sapere se sono stato io a fargli mancare qualcosa.
Il fatto è che se gli farei queste domande ora 
Di sicuro la manderei a quel paese .
Che delusione.


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io gia ero preparato , e dovuto passare più di un mese per beccarli.
> Gli incontri non erano frequenti una volta al mese , o anche di più, per non dare sospetti.
> Molto furba e stata mia moglie.
> I messaggi su whatsapp letti e subito cancellati . Contatti telefonici zero. Sms zero
> ...


Non è necessario che i tuoi figli o altri sappiano, la causa della separazione nel caso che il tuo matrimonio dovesse finire .

I figli nè uscirebbero ancora più scossi e potrebbero prendere posizioni pesanti verso il genitore che ha tradito.
Gli altri, qualunque sia la relazione di parentela o amicizia, non potrebbero portare nessun contributo positivo alla tua storia, anzi potrebbero acuire le tensioni.

Per il resto, ti consiglierei di non prendere decisioni a caldo. 
Se lei è disponibile al dialogo, ascoltala, discutetene o ti porterai sempre dentro delle domande senza risposta.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni

Per il resto ha detto:
			
		

> si un giorno , lontano, non ora .
> Sicuramente ascolterò , sono curioso.
> Lo detto prima .
> Domande?  un infinita di domande .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non è necessario che i tuoi figli o altri sappiano, la causa della separazione nel caso che il tuo matrimonio dovesse finire .
> 
> I figli nè uscirebbero ancora più scossi e potrebbero prendere posizioni pesanti verso il genitore che ha tradito.
> Gli altri, qualunque sia la relazione di parentela o amicizia, non potrebbero portare nessun contributo positivo alla tua storia, anzi potrebbero acuire le tensioni.
> ...


----------



## Frithurik (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io gia ero preparato , e dovuto passare più di un mese per beccarli.
> Gli incontri non erano frequenti una volta al mese , o anche di più, per non dare sospetti.
> Molto furba e stata mia moglie.
> I messaggi su whatsapp letti e subito cancellati . Contatti telefonici zero. Sms zero
> ...


Cosa ti ha portato  a sospettare?
La sera che l'hai sgamata e tornata subito a casa, come si e' comportata guardandoti in faccia .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Oggi sul posto di lavoro e venuta la cugina di mia moglie, 
Mi ha detto che sa tutto , che mia moglie gli ha raccontato tutto. E che le dispiace del accaduto , e di non riconoscere più la cugina 
Sembra un altra persona .
Mi ha rassicurato che lo sa solo lei è nessuno più della famiglia.  ( che mi interessa a me se lo sanno o no )
mi ha voluto far sapere che
Mia moglie mi vorrebbe parlare, e che lei è disponibile da intermediario .
Che io non devo mettere un muro davanti ad un problema .

Le ho detto che per il momento non ho niente da dire e non voglio ascoltare nessuno. E che quando sarà il momento , 
Sarà avvertita e discuteremo in sede opportuna .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha portato  a sospettare?
> La sera che l'hai sgamata e tornata subito a casa, come si e' comportata guardandoti in faccia .


nel secondo post ce scritto tutto anzi anche troppo , li ce scritto il mio sospetto.

Mentre invece la sera 
Io sono tornato a casa , e ho preparato la cena per i ragazzi ,  lei è tornata dopo una mezza ora o poco più , non ricordo bene quando tempo era passato, anche perché 
Volevo distruggere tutta la cucina .
Quando lei è tornata , lei voleva parlarmi 
Le ho ri detto che lei è una grandissima p.
E che non volevo assolutamente parlare con lei perché di la ci sono i ragazzi.
Le ho chiesto di andarsene di casa .
Ero furioso , 
Visto che lei stava a tavola con la testa bassa , me ne sono andato io .
Quella notte sono stato in giro per tutta la notte . Poi verso le 6 sono rientrato ,
Mi sono cambiato e sono andato a lavoro.

I giorni a seguire , ho dormito in macchina senza che i miei figli si accorgeva delle mie assenze. Poi non potendo andare avanti cosi decisi di dormire a casa , e sempre per non dare sospetti ai miei figli , ho chiesto a mia moglie , di non toccarmi quando stavamo a letto.

Non è durato tanto , perché comunque sono andato via di casa . Non ce la facevo più a restare li con lei vicina.


----------



## iosolo (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Oggi sul posto di lavoro e venuta la cugina di mia moglie,
> Mi ha detto che sa tutto , che mia moglie gli ha raccontato tutto. E che le dispiace del accaduto , e di non riconoscere più la cugina
> Sembra un altra persona .
> Mi ha rassicurato che lo sa solo lei è nessuno più della famiglia.  ( che mi interessa a me se lo sanno o no )
> ...


Mi dispiace per te! 
E' dura ora, questo è il momento più difficile... fatti forza, prima o poi passerà questo momento.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik come si e' comportata guardandoti in faccia .[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> dimenticavo
> Non so se te lo detto
> Dopo che lo chiamata di tutti i modi , non credo che hanno a avuto il coraggio di guardarmi nei occhi .
> Sembrava un cane bastonato,
> ...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te!
> E' dura ora, questo è il momento più difficile... fatti forza, prima o poi passerà questo momento.


lo spero 
A volte penso che non ce la farò


----------



## insane (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> lo spero
> A volte penso che non ce la farò


Balle, ce la farai.


----------



## iosolo (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> lo spero
> A volte penso che non ce la farò


Se ti può consolare lo abbiamo pensato tutti. 

In quei momenti di pura follia, abbiamo avuto chi più chi meno, tutti i pensieri del mondo. 
E' il caos. Dentro e fuori di te. 

E comunque vada sai che le cose non torneranno mai come prima. 

Ti posso solo consigliare di fare un passo alla volta, non pensare troppo oltre, non si sa che cosa ci sarà e che cosa potrà succedere. Pensa solo a mettere un piede dietro l'altro. Uno alla volta. 

E forza, ce l'abbiamo fatta tutti, anche tu ce la farai.


----------



## Frithurik (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> Non so se te lo detto
> Dopo che lo chiamata di tutti i modi , non credo che hanno a avuto il coraggio di guardarmi nei occhi .
> Sembrava un cane bastonato,
> ...


Sei un signore.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Frithurik (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Scusatemi per ieri sera ma ho dovuto smettere di scrivere, ennesimo litigio con mia moglie,
> Ho bisogno di aiuto e non so a chi chiedere.
> Sto male,molto male,
> ...


strano e sfortunata una volta e beccata.
Secondo te da quanto durava.


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare lo abbiamo pensato tutti.
> 
> In quei momenti di pura follia, abbiamo avuto chi più chi meno, tutti i pensieri del mondo.
> E' il caos. Dentro e fuori di te.
> ...


Proprio così,già domani starai meglio,vedrai...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> strano e sfortunata una volta e beccata.
> Secondo te da quanto durava.


Non ho idea 
Per il semplice fatto che non ho mai avuto sospetti, e sempre rimasta la stessa persona ,non mi ha mai fatto mancare niente, non si è mai lamentata di me. Non abbiamo mai avuto una crisi di coppia .

Questo ora mi fa pensare che potrebbe anche non essere l'unico !!!

Ma cosa cambia ?


----------



## Mat78 (21 Aprile 2017)

Non cambia nulla. Devi solo avere forza e pazienza, molta pazienza.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Voglio ringraziare tutti per il sostegno che mi 
State dando
Grazie a questo forum mi sento meno solo.
Ed e veramente utile perché ho a che fare con persone che hanno avuto gli stessi problemi .
Grazie di cuore a tutti


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non ho mai mentito in vita mia .
> Solo qualche volta in fin di bene.
> Oggi mi ritrovo a mentire per non fare passare mia moglie per una poco di buono.
> *Questo è amore*?


Per i figli, sì.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post dove raccontavo la mia esperienza ma si è cancellato. Più tardi se riesco ci riprovo: mi sono separata quando mio figlio aveva 4 anni, con affidamento congiunto.


Quando riesci, se vuoi, mi farebbe piacere leggerla.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quando riesci, se vuoi, mi farebbe piacere leggerla.


Mi associo


----------



## Divì (21 Aprile 2017)

*@Cielo e @Solopersempre*

Ciao,

vi racconto un po' la mia esperienza.

Mi separai a 32 anni con un bimbo di 4 anni. La decisione fu mia, dopo 6 anni di matrimonio.
Il cammino verso l'affido condiviso e la separazione consensuale fu graduale ma abbastanza tranquillo.

Una volta deciso che non potevamo più vivere insieme ci dicemmo due cose:

- che avremmo cercato in ogni modo di continuare ad essere genitori
- che avremmo cercato insieme la soluzione meno dolorosa per tutti e di non contenderci nostro figlio in nessun modo.

Tentammo quindi un periodo di prova: per circa un mese io andai a stare da un'amica che abitava vicino a noi e andavo ogni giorno a portare a scuola mio figlio e stavo con lui nei fine settimana, e il mese dopo il mio ex marito andò dalla madre mentre io ripresi il mio posto a casa.
Durante il terzo mese saltò fuori una casa in affitto a due passi da casa nostra. Decidemmo che ci sarei andata a stare io e formalizzammo la separazione. Nel corso del primo anno andammo per tentativi e non fu facile: il bambino era un po' sballottato tra casa mia e casa sua (facevamo una settimana 3 giorni da me e 4 da lui e la settimana dopo viceversa) e impiegammo qualche tempo anche ad accordarci sulla divisione delle spese.
Ma nel giro di poco tempo trovammo la via giusta: una settimana per ciascuno, e divisione al 50% di tutte le spese del bimbo. Lui si accollò il mutuo della casa e io mi accollai l'affitto. Tutti i giorni (indipendentemente che fosse da me o dal padre) io accompagnavo mio figlio a scuola (l'ho fatto fino agli undici anni, quando ha preteso di andare a scuola da solo) e il padre (che iniziava a lavorare molto presto e finiva presto) lo andava a prendere.
Dividemmo equamente feste comandate e vacanze estive. Ancora oggi andiamo al mare nello stesso posto, e siamo vicini di ombrellone.

Non è stato facile, ma siamo ancora molto uniti come genitori, non abbiamo mai smesso di esserlo.
Mio figlio ha continuato a vivere la sua vita a settimane alterne, anche quando è nato suo fratello dal mio secondo matrimonio, e lo ha fatto fino a quando è andato a vivere per conto suo ed è diventato papà.

E quella notte, quando è nato il nostro nipotino, noi due, la sua mamma e il suo papà, eravamo lì con lui nella sala d'attesa della Mangiagalli ad aspettare il piccoletto, e a rivivere l'emozione del suo arrivo.

Quella sera il mio ex marito commosso mi ha detto soltanto: avevi ragione, siamo stati bravi, abbiamo fatto del nostro meglio.

Se posso consiglio a tutti due cose: la mediazione familiare (che serve non a ricostruire la coppia ma a separarsi con civiltà e affetto) e la lettura di un bellissimo libro di Donata Francescato: "Figli sereni di amori smarriti".

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vi racconto un po' la mia esperienza.
> 
> ...


:bacissimo:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno amici del forum
Ieri notte sono crollato 
Sono riuscito a dormire per 3 ore consecutive , però il risveglio non è stato bello ho avuto un incubo , ma penso che sia normale.
Oggi mi sento fisicamente un Po meglio 
Novità 
Ieri sera mi moglie e venuta a casa , quando io non c'ero , e mi ha preparato la cena è fatto qualche lavoretto di pulizia , di solito lo faccio io quando torno dal lavoro, e non si è fatta trovare al mio rientro .
Sulla tavola un bigliettino ( ti amo )
cosa devo fare ?
L'opzione 1  cambio la serratura alla porta?
Opzione 2 la chiamo e le dico non venire più a casa , me la cavo da solo.
Opzione 3 gli faccio trovare un altra donna ?
Help My.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

Opzione 2 
Lo ho mandato un messaggio,
Lo ringraziata del pensiero che ha avuto,
Ma non andiamo bene, 
Le avevo chiesto di restare solo e cosi non è.
Avevo chiesto di non mandarmi messaggi su whatsapp, a meno che riguardano ai nostri figli .
Le ho spiegato che se non mi lascia questi spazzi io non tornerò  più a casa.
Sembra che abbia capito . Poi vedremo .
Lei insiste nel volermi parlare. Io le ho detto che ora non è il momento , appena sarò pronto mentalmente lo faremo, lo rassicurata che non mancherà occasione per chiarire.
Il tutto con toni bassi
Grazie divi


----------



## francoff (22 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici del forum
> Ieri notte sono crollato
> Sono riuscito a dormire per 3 ore consecutive , però il risveglio non è stato bello ho avuto un incubo , ma penso che sia normale.
> Oggi mi sento fisicamente un Po meglio
> ...


Lo dico da tradito , opzione 1 opzione 2 opzione 3 .... non mi piace come stai affrontando la cosa , o meglio giusto L avvocato giusto andarsene ma non mi piace l atteggiamento delle opzioni .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo dico da tradito , opzione 1 opzione 2 opzione 3 .... non mi piace come stai affrontando la cosa , o meglio giusto L avvocato giusto andarsene ma non mi piace l atteggiamento delle opzioni .


era solo ironia .
Cerco di andare avanti


----------



## Cuore infranto (22 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici del forum
> Ieri notte sono crollato
> Sono riuscito a dormire per 3 ore consecutive , però il risveglio non è stato bello ho avuto un incubo , ma penso che sia normale.
> Oggi mi sento fisicamente un Po meglio
> ...


Provate a parlarvi, è fondamentale, poi se non c'è verso ognuno per la sua strada e più importante lascia fuori i figli, esperienza personale.


----------



## Frithurik (22 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Opzione 2
> Lo ho mandato un messaggio,
> Lo ringraziata del pensiero che ha avuto,
> Ma non andiamo bene,
> ...


- 
parlaci, e il modo migliore di affrontare le cose, poi valuta tu se ti convince-
secondo me è logorante per lei il silenzio ma piu' per te.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> -
> parlaci, e il modo migliore di affrontare le cose, poi valuta tu se ti convince-
> secondo me è logorante per lei il silenzio ma piu' per te.


x frithurik e cuore infranto 
Per il momento non ho voglia di sentirla , 
Devo ancora farmi passare la rabbia , sono sicuro che se parliamo ora , litigo di brutto, e ho paura di perdere il controllo.
Preferisco aspettare che mi calmo un Po 
Voglio essere per lo meno lucido nel prendere decisioni importanti .


----------



## Frithurik (22 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> x frithurik e cuore infranto
> Per il momento non ho voglia di sentirla ,
> Devo ancora farmi passare la rabbia , sono sicuro che se parliamo ora , litigo di brutto, e ho paura di perdere il controllo.
> Preferisco aspettare che mi calmo un Po
> Voglio essere per lo meno lucido nel prendere decisioni importanti .


ok cerca di passare un tranquillo we, ma appena te la senti incontrala , non allontanare i ragazzi, stai vicino a loro.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> ok cerca di passare un tranquillo we, ma appena te la senti incontrala , non allontanare i ragazzi, stai vicino a loro.


senz'altro, domani stanno da me  a pranzo 
Sono sicuro che vogliono delle risposte 
Farò in modo di non mettere la madre contro 
Mentre ogni sera  resto per 2 ore con la piccola . Sono la mia vita , non li abbandonò ne ora ne mai .


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> senz'altro, domani stanno da me  a pranzo
> Sono sicuro che vogliono delle risposte
> Farò in modo di non mettere la madre contro
> Mentre ogni sera  resto per 2 ore con la piccola . Sono la mia vita , non li abbandonò ne ora ne mai .


Goditi la domenica con i tuoi figli.
Si vago nelle spiegazioni e di solo che è un momento di riflessione che può capitare dopo tanti anni passati insieme.
In culo alla balena.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Goditi la domenica con i tuoi figli.
> Si vago nelle spiegazioni e di solo che è un momento di riflessione che può capitare dopo tanti anni passati insieme.
> In culo alla balena.


Grazie


----------



## Frithurik (22 Aprile 2017)

come va.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> come va.


male molto male , non faccio altro che pensare , dormo poco , e i miei pensieri non si fermano .
Ho letto la storia di cuore , e mentre leggevo ho letto anche la storia altravita , non so se ho detto bene il nickname .
Anche se ogni storia è soggettiva , per me è sempre un punto di riferimento.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Aprile 2017)

*Raccomandata*

Volevo chiedere a voi che gia ci siete passati prima di me ,
Essendo che è gia partita la raccomandata da parte del mio avvocato , e penso che dovrebbe arrivare tra martedì e giovedì ,
Secondo voi è il caso di avvertire 
mia moglie ?
Ho paura che se sa del arrivo potrebbe fare in modo di non ricevere , per guadagnare tempo .
Voi come avete fatto?
Notte a tutti


----------



## Tradito? (22 Aprile 2017)

La mia ex mi ha chiesto di aspettare qualche giorno a mandargliela.dopo 10 gg mi è  arrivata la sua. Con il senno di poi non mi farei tanti problemi

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Frithurik (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Volevo chiedere a voi che gia ci siete passati prima di me ,
> Essendo che è gia partita la raccomandata da parte del mio avvocato , e penso che dovrebbe arrivare tra martedì e giovedì ,
> Secondo voi è il caso di avvertire
> mia moglie ?
> ...


Sei proprio deciso a chiudere? non le vuoi parlare prima? 
forse non era meglio aspettare qualche altro giorno?
Sapere i motivi il perche non era meglio? o li sai gia!!!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sei proprio deciso a chiudere? non le vuoi parlare prima?
> forse non era meglio aspettare qualche altro giorno?
> Sapere i motivi il perche non era meglio? o li sai gia!!!


no! non ho presa nessuna decisione , anche se in questo mento sono più propenso  a separarmi 
Certo che voglio parlare prima , anche se non esistono motivi per portare a fare questo.
Mi è stato consigliato di muovermi in questo modo solo per tutelarmi , essendo che non conosco poi cosi bene mia moglie.
Tanto è solo una raccomandata , con un appuntamento insieme per preparare tutta la documentazione, che potrà sempre essere rimandata in un altro giorno , in base agli eventi .
Grazie e buona domenica


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Per divi 
Ciao cara 
Non so bene come funziona questo forum,
Ho provato a mandarti un messaggio privato 
Volevo solo avere la conferma se lo hai letto grazie .
Buona domenica anche a te


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> male molto male , non faccio altro che pensare , dormo poco , e i miei pensieri non si fermano .
> Ho letto la storia di cuore , e mentre leggevo ho letto anche la storia altravita , non so se ho detto bene il nickname .
> Anche se ogni storia è soggettiva , per me è sempre un punto di riferimento.


Oggi pensa solo ai tuoi figli e passa una giornata felice con loro.
Cosa gli prepari di buono????????'


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Oggi pensa solo ai tuoi figli e passa una giornata felice con loro.
> Cosa gli prepari di buono????????'


ciao caro 
Oggi pasta al forno , uno dei piatti preferiti .
Cotoletta di pollo , con contorno di patatine fritte ,
Ho gia preparato la pasta a forno , questa mattina , devo solo metterla nel forno.
Ora sto sistemando casa , ho solo un problema, la lavatrice , non Lo mai fatta ahimè, penso che chiamerò mamma , solo che se la chiamo incominciare a fare mille domande , tu dai come sono le nostre mamme .
Buona domenica anche a te , più tardi ti dirò come è andata la giornata.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao caro
> Oggi pasta al forno , uno dei piatti preferiti .
> Cotoletta di pollo , con contorno di patatine fritte ,
> Ho gia preparato la pasta a forno , questa mattina , devo solo metterla nel forno.
> ...


Chiedimi tutto ma sulla lavatrice alzo le mani.
Si lo so come sono le mamma in post ne ho scritto della mia che purtroppo è venuta a mancare poco tempo fa.
Guarda che la cucina rilassa molto.
Come sei messo con i risotti????? ho una ricetta (lunga come tempi ci sono tante preparazioni) ma molto buona per la prossima volta:up:.


----------



## Cuore infranto (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Volevo chiedere a voi che gia ci siete passati prima di me ,
> Essendo che è gia partita la raccomandata da parte del mio avvocato , e penso che dovrebbe arrivare tra martedì e giovedì ,
> Secondo voi è il caso di avvertire
> mia moglie ?
> ...


La mia non è mai partita, per me sarebbe un bagno di sangue (money) da quello che dice l'avvocato, ma se devo separarmi devo tener conto e accettare anche questo. Tornando a te, prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve ma parla con lei è fondamentale per tutti e due e poi se decidete di provare fatevi aiutare, io non volevo/credevo fosse così importante, non buttare tutto subito c'è tempo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Chiedimi tutto ma sulla lavatrice alzo le mani.
> Si lo so come sono le mamma in post ne ho scritto della mia che purtroppo è venuta a mancare poco tempo fa.
> Guarda che la cucina rilassa molto.
> Come sei messo con i risotti????? ho una ricetta (lunga come tempi ci sono tante preparazioni) ma molto buona per la prossima volta:up:.


mi dispiace per la perdita che hai avuto.la mamma è sempre speciale , e insostituibile.
Sarà indimenticabile, resterà sempre nel tuo cuore.prima o poi tutti ci dobbiamo passare.
Ti faccio le mie condoglianze .

Per quando riguarda la cucina credo di essere abbastanza bravo , ho sempre avuto dei complimenti da mia moglie, in alcune occasioni preparavo per lei delle cene a base di pesce un Po più particolari , peccato che non posso mettere delle foto , per He in ogni pietanza che preparavo faccio sempre delle foto. Ora se ci penso , sarei felice se ci rimaneva tutto sullo stomaco . 

Vedi delfino qualsiasi cosa che fai , il pensiero va sempre li, tu cerchi di non pensare , fai altro ,.ma non ce niente da fare .

Si se ti fa piacere mandami la ricetta , 
Mi fa piacere , chi sa un giorno la cucinato per qualcun'altra !!!!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La mia non è mai partita, per me sarebbe un bagno di sangue (money) da quello che dice l'avvocato, ma se devo separarmi devo tener conto e accettare anche questo. Tornando a te, prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve ma parla con lei è fondamentale per tutti e due e poi se decidete di provare fatevi aiutare, io non volevo/credevo fosse così importante, non buttare tutto subito c'è tempo.


cuore io ho letto la tua storia , ma devo ancora finire di leggere , ho letto anche di un altro utente se non sbaglio si chiama altravita , devo dire la verità tutti e due mi siete di grande aiuto , leggendo 
Com'è la tua situazione ora ?


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Chiedimi tutto ma sulla lavatrice alzo le mani.
> Si lo so come sono le mamma in post ne ho scritto della mia che purtroppo è venuta a mancare poco tempo fa.
> Guarda che la cucina rilassa molto.
> Come sei messo con i risotti????? ho una ricetta (lunga come tempi ci sono tante preparazioni) ma molto buona per la prossima volta:up:.


Bimbi e risotti sono all'antitesi....


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vi racconto un po' la mia esperienza.
> 
> ...


Grazie  .

Temo che il mio percorso sarà più combattuto e meno condiviso. Ma grazie perché è bello che si possa pensare di arrivare ad una situazione come la tua, da separati. Credo che sia d'esempio, anzi, anche per molte coppie che vivono insieme.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> mi dispiace per la perdita che hai avuto.la mamma è sempre speciale , e insostituibile.
> Sarà indimenticabile, resterà sempre nel tuo cuore.prima o poi tutti ci dobbiamo passare.
> Ti faccio le mie condoglianze .
> 
> ...


Ok appena ho un po di tempo te la mando per MP.
Comunque è un risotto Gamberi e Peperoni dolci.


----------



## Frithurik (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no! non ho presa nessuna decisione , anche se in questo mento sono più propenso  a separarmi
> Certo che voglio parlare prima , anche se non esistono motivi per portare a fare questo.
> Mi è stato consigliato di muovermi in questo modo solo per tutelarmi , essendo che non conosco poi cosi bene mia moglie.
> Tanto è solo una raccomandata , con un appuntamento insieme per preparare tutta la documentazione, che potrà sempre essere rimandata in un altro giorno , in base agli eventi .
> Grazie e buona domenica


Lei adesso e' sola l'hai sentita?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Lei adesso e' sola l'hai sentita?


non è sola , sta a casa con la piccola .
No non lo sentita , e ha smesso di mandarmi messaggi in continuo su whatsapp, penso che abbia capito che così è peggio.
Mi manda giusto qualche messaggio la buona.notte e il buongiorno .
Ed io non riesco ne meno a rispondere.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie  .
> 
> Temo che il mio percorso sarà più combattuto e meno condiviso. Ma grazie perché è bello che si possa pensare di arrivare ad una situazione come la tua, da separati. Credo che sia d'esempio, anzi, anche per molte coppie che vivono insieme.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ok appena ho un po di tempo te la mando per MP.
> Comunque è un risotto Gamberi e Peperoni dolci.


ok allora quando vuoi


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ok allora quando vuoi


Mi raccomando...figli presenti a tavola nel momento in cui versi il risotto,altrimenti sai che passa subito di cottura.
A me,con i miei nipotini,non è MAI successo,salvo poi trovare i piatti a metà causa risotto ormai immangiabile...


----------



## Frithurik (23 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ok appena ho un po di tempo te la mando per MP.
> Comunque è un risotto Gamberi e Peperoni dolci.


e se poi trovi un'altro pochettino di tempo la fai conoscere pure a me?
:bacio::spaghetti:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

*Aggiornamento*

Abbiamo parlato dopo pranzo , era inevitabile .
Dunque mia figlia vuole sapere cosa è successo , perché vede la mamma che piange sempre di nascosto , che da quando te ne sei andato , non è andato a lavoro , 
Stanno sempre a parlare con la zia, ( sua sorella ) e non vogliono che ascoltiamo
E un via vai, il nonno e la nonna che vogliono sapere da noi, e venuta un paio di volte ( la sua amica stronza ) e hanno litigato ? ? ? ?.

Ho detto che purtroppo mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo gia da un Po di tempo ,(quando ho detto questa parola il grande  ha sbattuto le mani sul tavolo e  mi ha guardato strano, come se voleva dire papà ma tu a chi vuoi prendere per il culo ? Si è girato e ascoltava e guardava la tv come se quello che dicevo non gli interessava , si vedeva che era arrabbiato . ) 
ho detto che volevo passare un Po di tempo da solo per riflettere , e che vedrai tutto si sistema .
La mia piccola ha detto papà ti prego vieni a casa , fallo per me ,
Gli ho detto che se me lo chiede di nuovo , io vengo in questo istante, pero gli ho detto che io sono molto arrabbiato e che per evitare di litigare con mamma , ho preferito allontanarmi un Po, ed ho detto che è solo una cosa momentanea .

Questa è in sintesi.

Il grande se ne andato  da poco , mi ha salutato con un abbraccio forte, non lo aveva mai fatto.
Pochi minuti fa mi ha mandato un whatsapp.
( papà io e te dobbiamo parlare da soli uno di questi giorni )

continua devo andare .


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato dopo pranzo , era inevitabile .
> Dunque mia figlia vuole sapere cosa è successo , perché vede la mamma che piange sempre di nascosto , che da quando te ne sei andato , non è andato a lavoro ,
> Stanno sempre a parlare con la zia, ( sua sorella ) e non vogliono che ascoltiamo
> E un via vai, il nonno e la nonna che vogliono sapere da noi, e venuta un paio di volte ( la sua amica stronza ) e hanno litigato ? ? ? ?.
> ...


Eh,è dura...fatti forza,hai dei bravi figli e questo ti sarà di aiuto in tutti i casi


----------



## Cuore infranto (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> cuore io ho letto la tua storia , ma devo ancora finire di leggere , ho letto anche di un altro utente se non sbaglio si chiama altravita , devo dire la verità tutti e due mi siete di grande aiuto , leggendo
> Com'è la tua situazione ora ?


Sono rimasto per i figli e questo lei lo sa, poi da circa un mese ho cominciato una terapia, fino adesso da solo da domani in coppia, dove porterà non lo so, ma mi è servita moltissimo e mi ha aiutato a capire tante cose. Lascia sbollire la rabbia e poi parlate tanto tanto, sarò ripetitivo ma serve molto a tutti e due.
Cosa importantissima quando parlate assicurati di essere da soli.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (23 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sono rimasto per i figli e questo lei lo sa, poi da circa un mese ho cominciato una terapia, fino adesso da solo da domani in coppia, dove porterà non lo so, ma mi è servita moltissimo e mi ha aiutato a capire tante cose. Lascia sbollire la rabbia e poi parlate tanto tanto, sarò ripetitivo ma serve molto a tutti e due.
> Cosa importantissima quando parlate assicurati di essere da soli.


tu stai cercando di salvare il tuo matrimonio?
Cosa ti ha aiutato a capire, la terapia ?

Io in questo momento non riesco a perdonare , non vedo più un futuro con lei 
Le mie emozioni in questo momento 
E solo odio ,  non so ne meno io come ho fatto fino ad ora a controllarmi ,  sono molto vendicativo , e se fino ad ora sto resistendo lo devo anche a voi, e questo è solo per i figli perché se loro non ci fossero io non sarei ne meno qui.
Vorrei andarmene da qui, vorrei sparire per sempre, vorrei abbandonare tutti, vorrei vivere da solo , vorrei muorire . Maledetto quel giorno che lo conosciuta .
Scusami per lo sfogo


----------



## Frithurik (23 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> tu stai cercando di salvare il tuo matrimonio?
> Cosa ti ha aiutato a capire, la terapia ?
> 
> Io in questo momento non riesco a perdonare , non vedo più un futuro con lei
> ...


cerca se puoi di stare calmo.


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> cerca se puoi di stare calmo.


Sai che invece,secondo me,dovrebbe sfogsrsi,rivolgerle i peggiori epiteti,pensare e dire le peggio cose gli vengono in mente,la rabbia si stempera meglio sfogandosi e lui,con chi si può sfogare,se non qui,con il forum?
A posteriori,assorbito l'ematoma,non avrà più di questi picchi d'odio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao caro
> Oggi pasta al forno , uno dei piatti preferiti .
> Cotoletta di pollo , con contorno di patatine fritte ,
> Ho gia preparato la pasta a forno , questa mattina , devo solo metterla nel forno.
> ...


Ogni capo ha una etichetta con le istruzioni di lavaggio. 
Non ci hai mai fatto caso?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi raccomando...figli presenti a tavola nel momento in cui versi il risotto,altrimenti sai che passa subito di cottura.
> A me,con i miei nipotini,non è MAI successo,salvo poi trovare i piatti a metà causa risotto ormai immangiabile...


Hai sbagliato qualità di riso. Quale prendi?


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato qualità di riso. Quale prendi?


Carnaroli


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carnaroli


Impossibile che scuocia.  Non lo fai tostare all'inizio?


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impossibile che scuocia.  Non lo fai tostare all'inizio?


Certo,amore,ma,se dal momento dell'impiattamento al consumo prima di farli sedere passano 15 minuti,mangiano un boccone,si rialzano,vanno sul balcone a vedere le barche che passano,a salutare i soliti giapponesi in gondola,poi rientrano,si siedono,altre due forchettate e fuori di nuovo.
Capisci.che il mio risotto al radicchio rosso non ha speranze...difatti il più delle volte mangiano la pizza....


----------



## Frithurik (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sai che invece,secondo me,dovrebbe sfogsrsi,rivolgerle i peggiori epiteti,pensare e dire le peggio cose gli vengono in mente,la rabbia si stempera meglio sfogandosi e lui,con chi si può sfogare,se non qui,con il forum?
> A posteriori,assorbito l'ematoma,non avrà più di questi picchi d'odio.


hai ragione condivido


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Buongiorno amici del forum 
Oggi inizia una nuova settimana , speriamo che sia piena di lavoro , cosi nelle ore lavorative evito di pensare.
Buon inizio settimana a tutti


----------



## Divì (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Per divi
> Ciao cara
> Non so bene come funziona questo forum,
> Ho provato a mandarti un messaggio privato
> ...


Ho letto. Scusa se non ho risposto, in questi giorni di festa sono più impegnata. Prometto una risposta al più presto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo,amore,ma,se dal momento dell'impiattamento al consumo prima di farli sedere passano 15 minuti,mangiano un boccone,si rialzano,vanno sul balcone a vedere le barche che passano,a salutare i soliti giapponesi in gondola,poi rientrano,si siedono,altre due forchettate e fuori di nuovo.
> Capisci.che il mio risotto al radicchio rosso non ha speranze...difatti il più delle volte mangiano la pizza....


A me non scuoce.


----------



## Cuore infranto (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> tu stai cercando di salvare il tuo matrimonio?
> Cosa ti ha aiutato a capire, la terapia ?
> 
> Io in questo momento non riesco a perdonare , non vedo più un futuro con lei
> ...


Sto cercando di capire se c'è anche una piccola possibilità di continuare con lei, la terapia, parlo per me, mi ha aiutato a non vedere più solo bianco e nero ma le diverse sfumature che ci possono essere e tante altre cosa. Ricordati, ogni tradimento ha la sua storia non immedesimarti nei vari scritti. L'odio e tutto il resto è normale nel primo periodo, ci siamo passati tutti. Cerca di scaricarti un po facendo sport o altro, io ho ripreso a correre a piedi e dopo quasi 15 anni sono ritornato in palestra a fare kick boxing.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato dopo pranzo , era inevitabile .
> Dunque mia figlia vuole sapere cosa è successo , perché vede la mamma che piange sempre di nascosto , che da quando te ne sei andato , non è andato a lavoro ,
> Stanno sempre a parlare con la zia, ( sua sorella ) e non vogliono che ascoltiamo
> E un via vai, il nonno e la nonna che vogliono sapere da noi, e venuta un paio di volte ( la sua amica stronza ) e hanno litigato ? ? ? ?.
> ...


Ha capito che il primo movente della separazione non sei tu. Ti chiederà certamente spiegazioni. Ricorda che a) non sei per nulla tenuto a dargliene entrando nei dettagli, sei suo padre e non un suo amico, lui NON vuole conoscere la tua vita intima, vuole sapere che sei sempre suo padre, che sei forte e che non gli verrai a mancare. Basta parlare di incomprensioni tra voi, e garantire che qualunque cosa succeda tu gli starai vicino b) tuo figlio sta già dalla parte tua così, non metterlo contro sua madre, lo rimpiangerebbe per tutta la vita.
Fai bene a stare lontano da tua moglie finchè non domini un minimo la collera. Se te la senti, parla con un terapeuta di fiducia, altrimenti sfogati come vuoi ma non avvicinare tua moglie quando senti che la strangoleresti volentieri, la mano può scappare a chiunque. Quando te la senti parla con tua moglie, meglio in territorio neutrale, per esempio un locale pubblico dove potete discorrere con calma (e non essere uditi dai figli). In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire se c'è anche una piccola possibilità di continuare con lei, la terapia, parlo per me, mi ha aiutato a non vedere più solo bianco e nero ma le diverse sfumature che ci possono essere e tante altre cosa. Ricordati, ogni tradimento ha la sua storia non immedesimarti nei vari scritti. L'odio e tutto il resto è normale nel primo periodo, ci siamo passati tutti. Cerca di scaricarti un po facendo sport o altro, io ho ripreso a correre a piedi e dopo quasi 15 anni sono ritornato in palestra a fare kick boxing.


Sono contenta di leggerti più sereno


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Oggi dopo il lavoro sono andato a correre alla inizio e stata un Po dura avevo il fiatone ,poi piano piano e passato . L'ultima volta che ho fatto sport e stato circa 8 anni fa,
Calcetto una volta a settimana, solo che a l'epoca ebbi un infortunio, cosi  appesi le scarpette al muro .
Ci sono delle piccole novità 
Ho saputo che mia moglie ha litigato con la sua amica perché crede che sia stata lei a dirmi di quello che faceva. 
Anche perché le mi ha sentito dire alla sua amica ( grazie ) che ridere .
Invece di pensare altro , pensa a chi è stato a dirmelo. 
In oltre ho saputo sempre tramite whatsapp che il suo amante si è preso delle ferie , il giorno dopo che li ho beccati, perché temeva una mia ripercussione in ufficio, in oltre io non lo sapevo e anche sposato con 2 figli,
Teme che io  vado da sua moglie .
E mettere tutto sul tavolo.
Lo stronzo ora ha paura, quando lo faceva?
Sono ridicoli tutti e due.anzi tutti e tre .
A più tardi


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire se c'è anche una piccola possibilità di continuare con lei, la terapia, parlo per me, mi ha aiutato a non vedere più solo bianco e nero ma le diverse sfumature che ci possono essere e tante altre cosa. Ricordati, ogni tradimento ha la sua storia non immedesimarti nei vari scritti. L'odio e tutto il resto è normale nel primo periodo, ci siamo passati tutti. Cerca di scaricarti un po facendo sport o altro, io ho ripreso a correre a piedi e dopo quasi 15 anni sono ritornato in palestra a fare kick boxing.


ti ho ascoltato , oggi ci voleva proprio.
Ho capito che devo tenermi un Po impegnato 
Devo cercare di non fermarmi , evito di pensare .
Ora doccia poi preparo la cena è questa sera voglio uscire !.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ha capito che il primo movente della separazione non sei tu. Ti chiederà certamente spiegazioni. Ricorda che a) non sei per nulla tenuto a dargliene entrando nei dettagli, sei suo padre e non un suo amico, lui NON vuole conoscere la tua vita intima, vuole sapere che sei sempre suo padre, che sei forte e che non gli verrai a mancare. Basta parlare di incomprensioni tra voi, e garantire che qualunque cosa succeda tu gli starai vicino b) tuo figlio sta già dalla parte tua così, non metterlo contro sua madre, lo rimpiangerebbe per tutta la vita.
> Fai bene a stare lontano da tua moglie finchè non domini un minimo la collera. Se te la senti, parla con un terapeuta di fiducia, altrimenti sfogati come vuoi ma non avvicinare tua moglie quando senti che la strangoleresti volentieri, la mano può scappare a chiunque. Quando te la senti parla con tua moglie, meglio in territorio neutrale, per esempio un locale pubblico dove potete discorrere con calma (e non essere uditi dai figli). In bocca al lupo.


questa mattina e venuto mio figlio dove lavoro , e strano , flop ho detto come mai sei qui? Mi ha detto sono venuto per comprare un Po di cose a mamma .
( strano di solito la spesa la fa in un altro supermercato più vicino a loro.
Ho la sensazione che vuole dirmi qualcosa ,
Ma non lo so non lo vedo convinto .
Forse è solo una mia impressione, 
Detto questo ho speso gia un bel Po di soldini per sapere tutto quello che faceva mia moglie , sinceramente un terapeuta per il momento lo escludo , 
Non rimanete altro che voi se volete .
Siete di grande aiuto , non smetterò mai di dirvelo . Grazie per i consigli.
Ho la sensazione a volte di non tenere i piedi a terra , sotto di me il vuoto più assoluto.
Poi quando parlo con voi , mi fate di nuovo sentire la terra sotto ai piedi , non so se rendo l'idea , do quello che sento .
E per questo ringrazio tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> questa mattina e venuto mio figlio dove lavoro , e strano , flop ho detto come mai sei qui? Mi ha detto sono venuto per comprare un Po di cose a mamma .
> ( strano di solito la spesa la fa in un altro supermercato più vicino a loro.
> Ho la sensazione che vuole dirmi qualcosa ,
> Ma non lo so non lo vedo convinto .
> ...


Sì, si capisce.


----------



## nina (24 Aprile 2017)

Vi confesso che sento una profonda, profondissima invidia per quelle coppie in cui c'è lo sforzo di salvare cose perché dietro c'è un legame, con oltretutto dei figli. Quando non c'è nessun "laccio" è veramente raro che ci sia volontà o sentimento o sforzo da entrambe le parti. Scusate l'OT, me ne vado.


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi confesso che sento una profonda, profondissima invidia per quelle coppie in cui c'è lo sforzo di salvare cose perché dietro c'è un legame, con oltretutto dei figli. Quando non c'è nessun "laccio" è veramente raro che ci sia volontà o sentimento o sforzo da entrambe le parti. Scusate l'OT, me ne vado.


Ma dove vai???


----------



## Frithurik (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ti ho ascoltato , oggi ci voleva proprio.
> Ho capito che devo tenermi un Po impegnato
> Devo cercare di non fermarmi , evito di pensare .
> *Ora doccia poi preparo la cena è questa sera voglio uscire !.*


*
*:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

*Da leggere*

Incredibile su  questo forum 
Ho trovato mia moglie e la sua migliore amica .

La mia migliore amica
Cosa significa essere migliori amici? Beh, per me vuol dire riconoscere sempre lo stesso volto, fra infinite luci e ombre.

Due mesi fa: una telefonata. C'è qualcosa nella sua voce.
<<Ciao Claudia!>>
<<Ciao Roberta, senti, devo dirti una cosa importante. Puoi passare da me alle sette?>>
<<Ma... di che si tratta?>>
<<Te ne parlo dopo, dai.>>
<<Non puoi parlare al cell?>>
<<No, davvero. Ok allora? A più tardi.>>

Le sette, casa sua. Siamo sole.
<<Allora, che devi dirmi?>>
Esita per un attimo.
<<Ti ricordi del corso di danza moderna, quello che ho fatto l'anno scorso?>>
<<Sì.>>
<<Ecco, quella volta che sei venuta, ti ricordi che ti ho presentato Massimo? Quel ragazzo alto, quello con gli occhi verdi...>>
<<Ah sì, sì. Forse sì, mi ricordo>>
<<Ecco... l'altro giorno l'ho incontrato per caso.>>
Io più interrogativa che mai. Lei esita ancora per qualche secondo.
<<...vuole vedermi!>>
Rimango stranizzata. Penso.
<<Ah aspetta... mi avevi detto che ti piaceva, vero?>>
<<Sì sì...>> ...
... <<...un sacco! E a quanto pare anche lui...>>
Abbassa per un attimo lo sguardo. Sorride maliziosamente, in quel modo che solo noi ragazze sappiamo fare.
Intervengo.
<<Va beh dai, sono pensieri inutili. Ormai sia io che tu siamo "in gabbia">> e rido.
Lei invece è seria: mi guarda fissa.
<<Io voglio incontrarlo.>>
Un brivido.
<<Ma nel senso di uscire con te e col tuo ragazzo?>>
<<No. Io e lui. Da soli. Hai capito insomma...>>
<<Dai... che dici!>>
Silenzio.
<<Sì, voglio farlo.>>
<<Ma...>>
<<Te la senti di...>> ...
... <<...coprirmi?>>
Strabuzzo gli occhi.
<<Coprirti? Nel senso di... dire al tuo ragazzo che sei con me?>>
<<Sì esatto!>>
Per qualche istante rimaniamo fisse l'una davanti all'altra, non una parola.
<<Ma... ti rendi conto di cosa vuoi fare?>>
<<Sì>>
<<...ma... c'è qualcosa che non va con Marco?>>
<<No assolutamente. E' una cosa mia...>> ...
... <<...un mio sfizio.>>
<<Ma... state insieme da tre anni. Ti pare il caso di...?>>
<<Se tu mi copri, non saprà niente.>>
Cerco qualcosa da dire, fra mille cose ragionevolissime che fanno a gara nella mia mente.
<<Marco è mio amico. Non posso...>>
<<Ma io sono pure tua amica, no? La tua migliore amica...>>
Le mille cose ragionevolissime d'improvviso cedono il passo a una sola. La nostra incrollabile complicità.
<<Sì.>> ...
... <<...ma... sei convinta?>>
<<Sì.>>
Ora provo solo imbarazzo, perchè so già cosa dirò.
<<Va bene. Ti copro.>>
Il suo viso si rischiara.
<<Grazie. Lo sapevo, lo sapevo!>>
Mi abbraccia.
Casa sua, una settimana dopo: il giorno fatidico.

Si prepara. Ma non è come le altre volte, quando usciva con me o con Marco. Stavolta usa una cura particolare: nelle pennellate di mascara e fondotinta c'è una tensione quasi elettrica, un'attesa paziente e insieme trepidante.

Ormai sono sua complice, e questo mi alleggerisce, sia pure nel retrogusto di un vago senso di colpa. Posso dar voce alla mia curiosità.

<<Mi racconti com'è successo?>>
<<In campagna, alla festa di Paolo e Giulia. Tu non c'eri.>>
<<Ah, l'hai incontrato lì?>>
<<Sì, è amico di Paolo... o amico di suoi amici, non ho capito bene. L'ho riconosciuto subito... e anche lui. Ha attaccato bottone... mi ha invitata a fare un giro a piedi in campagna.>>

Qualche colpo di spazzola ai capelli. Sempre più lisci.

<<Ma le sue intenzioni, le avevi capite subito?>>
<<Capite no, sospettate. Dopo un pò... eravamo soli in mezzo alla campagna... ha iniziato a corteggiarmi apertamente, tanti complimenti. Non ti immagini il mio imbarazzo...>>
<<Ma... come ha fatto a convincerti a uscire con lui e...?>>

Me lo dice.

<<Ma... dici sul serio?>>
<<Sì, Roberta. Credimi, era... non credevo ai miei occhi.>>
<<Ma più di...?>>

Si inumidisce le labbra con il lucidalabbra.

<<Molto di più.>>

Ammutolisco. Non riesco a credere che lei possa aver ceduto per questo. Io la conosco... o no?
Forse non quanto pensavo, eppure... quell'inflessione di voce, quel modo schietto e spontaneo di parlare, quel sorriso di intesa: sono gli stessi di sempre. E' la Claudia di sempre: la mia amica.

Si infila con cura i collant. Le stanno davvero bene.

<<Sul tavolo c'è il mio cellulare. Lo tieni tu.>>
Faccio per prenderlo.
<<Se Marco chiama, gli inventi una scusa. Fai tu, come ti riesce meglio... non voglio dirti nulla.>>
Le faccio cenno di sì con la testa.

Indossa le scarpe, prende la borsetta. E' carina come sempre, in quel suo modo semplice e sensuale.

Usciamo da casa sua: le nostre strade si dividono.
Eccola in sella.

Una parte di me spera che il suo scooter non parta, che accada qualcosa che la fermi... magari qualcosa che possa leggersi come segno: che mi sollevi dall'avere il peso dell'ultima parola.

Invece nulla. Il motore parte al primo colpo, tutt'uno con la sua determinazione. E si allontana.

Divago, cerco di pensare ad altro, ma la mia immaginazione è già al lavoro: di certo la aspetta un turbinìo di emozioni. Di quelle speciali direi: quelle che provi solo la prima volta che scopri una cosa... o una persona.

Come quando feci l'amore per la prima volta col mio fidanzato: timidi eppure spavaldi, ci guardavamo negli occhi cercando i segni di quell'intesa che era già, nelle parole e nei pensieri. Ansiosi di scoprirci e rivelarci per la prima volta nei corpi.

Un'ora dopo. Uno squillo sul suo cellulare, il display recita "Marco amore mio".
<<Pronto.>>
<<...Claudia?>>
<<No, sono Roberta. Ciao Marco.>>
<<Ah ciao Roberta! Come stai?>>
<<Tutto bene. Tu?>>
<<Bene. Senti, mi passi Claudia?>>
<<Ehm, non può risponderti. E' nuda in questo momento...>> ...
... <<...sta provando dei vestiti in camerino. Sai, siamo in giro per negozi.>>
<<Ah. Ma non ti stanchi a starle sempre dietro per vestiti?>>
Ride.
<<No, dai. Ha chiesto la mia consulenza! Mi ha detto che voleva provare qualcosa di nuovo...>>
<<Ok, ok. Poi le dici che ho chiamato allora.>>
<<Va bene.>>

Chiudo, e tiro un sospiro di sollievo. "Il tradito è stato ingannato", mi viene da dire, mi immagino quasi segnare con un segno di spunta un obiettivo intermedio di una missione segreta.
Sera. Casa mia.

Sulla soglia è ancora enigmatica, impenetrabile. Io sono trepidante.

Con una posa fredda e ingessata saluta la mia famiglia e mi precede svelta nella mia stanza. Subito la isolo dal resto del mondo.

La fisso e cerco il suo sorriso. Quello di sempre.

Eccolo! C'è ancora, non si è mai perso.

<<Roberta... è stato stupendo!>>
Le sorrido.
<<Racconta.>>

A dire il vero, speravo mi avrebbe raccontato una storia di dama e cavaliere, di cortesi tenerezze, di clandestina e dolce intimità. Vana speranza.

Niente preliminari.

I suoi vestiti, dilaniati da lui, abbandonati con disprezzo sul pavimento.
Le mani di lui, spregiudicate, che esplorano le forme trepidanti.
La lingua avida che spiana la strada.
La presa forte che la scuote violenta ad ogni colpo.
E alla fine, due corpi esausti ma ancora vibranti.

<<Quante...?>>
<<Quattro.>>

Sorride. Ricambio: sono contenta per lei.
Le restituisco il cellulare.

<<Grazie ancora. Lo sai, quando vorrai ricambierò!>>

Non le ho mai chiesto di restituirmi il favore


----------



## nina (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma dove vai???


affanculasdfghjkl.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Incredibile su  questo forum
> Ho trovato mia moglie e la sua migliore amica .
> 
> La mia migliore amica
> ...


È  una conversazione frutto di immaginazione o realistica ?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  una conversazione frutto di immaginazione o realistica ?


no Fiammetta lo trovata qui sul forum lo copiata perché , vedo mia moglie e la sua migliore amica !!! 
Se vuoi posso indirizzare cosi leggi il resto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  una conversazione frutto di immaginazione o realistica ?


È un racconto in rete.
O ci prende in giro o sta delirando.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/206-la-mia-migliore-amica


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un racconto in rete.
> O ci prende in giro o sta delirando.


non prendo in giro a nessuno,
Delirando ora no, in futuro forse.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no Fiammetta lo trovata qui sul forum lo copiata perché , vedo mia moglie e la sua migliore amica !!!
> Se vuoi posso indirizzare cosi leggi il resto





solopersempre ha detto:


> www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/206-la-mia-migliore-amica


ammazza sei andato a ripescare gli antenati 
Mi scuso, non leggo il passato di Tradì,  sono pigra

E tu rivedi  in questo episodio il legame complice tra tua moglie e la sua migliore amica


----------



## Soloconilcuore (24 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta

E tu rivedi  in questo episodio il legame complice tra tua moglie e la sua migliore amica[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> si perché lei la copriva
> Io sapevo che stava da lei .


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si perché lei la copriva
> Io sapevo che stava da lei .


Solo che in questo modo ti fai del male inutile.
Ti crei film ed immagini che non è detto siano veritiere.
Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
Tanto lo sai,ci si trova e si scopa,punto.
Grave,si,ma non focalizzare il tuo risentimento su questo aspetto,io mi preoccuperei di più a capire perché lei in questo momento,invece di fare ordine dentro di se,cerca di incazzarsi con qualcuno perché l'ha fatta scoprire.
Ora,se il suo problema più grande è l'essere stata beccata e non il perché del suo tradimento....la vedo molto dura


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Solo che in questo modo ti fai del male inutile.
> Ti crei film ed immagini che non è detto siano veritiere.
> Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
> Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
> ...


Anch'io la vedo molto duro, avrà già pronta una bella scusa, magari gira la frittata e incolperà te vedrai, tutte eguali.


----------



## Frithurik (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Oggi dopo il lavoro sono andato a correre alla inizio e stata un Po dura avevo il fiatone ,poi piano piano e passato . L'ultima volta che ho fatto sport e stato circa 8 anni fa,
> Calcetto una volta a settimana, solo che a l'epoca ebbi un infortunio, cosi  appesi le scarpette al muro .
> Ci sono delle piccole novità
> Ho saputo che mia moglie ha litigato con la sua amica perché crede che sia stata lei a dirmi di quello che faceva.
> ...


chi  ti ha dato dato queste informazioni.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Anch'io la vedo molto duro, avrà già pronta una bella scusa, magari gira la frittata e incolperà te vedrai, tutte eguali.


Mah,non sono proprio d'accordo.
Non sono tutte uguali.
Nel caso di Francoff,la moglie ha dimostrato molta più dignità,se si può definire così.
Ha detto tutto senza sapere di essere stata scoperta,si sta dando da fare per cercare di ridurre i danni.
Certo la gravità del fatto resta,ma a me sembra un comportamento diametralmente opposto a questo.
La differenza sostanziale è.nel comportamento dopo....lei non cercò di sminuire,anzi...
Questa dice di una scappatella,una cosa insignificante....così non ci sono le basi per porci rimedio,naturalmente secondo me.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> chi  ti ha dato dato queste informazioni.


Credo lei stessa,visto che ha il telefonino sotto controllo,giusto?


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no Fiammetta lo trovata qui sul forum lo copiata perché , vedo mia moglie e la sua migliore amica !!!
> Se vuoi posso indirizzare cosi leggi il resto



Così ti tormenti, e non ne hai proprio bisogno.


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non sono proprio d'accordo.
> Non sono tutte uguali.
> Nel caso di Francoff,la moglie ha dimostrato molta più dignità,se si può definire così.
> Ha detto tutto senza sapere di essere stata scoperta,si sta dando da fare per cercare di ridurre i danni.
> ...


Sono daccordo, esistono le eccezzioni come quella che tu hai citato, e anch'io ho scritto  a francoff, che il comportamento di sua moglie è diverso, ma come si dice le eccezzioni confermano la regola.
Anche la mia ex voleva ricostruire ma nel frattempo continuava la sua liaison.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono daccordo, esistono le eccezioni come quella che tu hai citato, e anch'io ho scritto  a francoff, che il comportamento di sua moglie è diverso, ma come si dice le eccezioni confermano la regola.
> Anche la mia ex voleva ricostruire ma nel frattempo continuava la sua liaison.


A distanza di tempo potresti anche ragionare e ridimensionare questo punto.
Non trovi che sia normale e umano, anzi sarebbe strano il contrario, che chi ha avuto una relazione, anche quando la chiude, ha bisogno di parlare con la persona con la quale si è rapportata per chiarire e chiudere?
Fastidiosissimo quando ci si è dentro, ma umano.


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo potresti anche ragionare e ridimensionare questo punto.
> Non trovi che sia normale e umano, anzi sarebbe strano il contrario, che chi ha avuto una relazione, anche quando la chiude, ha bisogno di parlare con la persona con la quale si è rapportata per chiarire e chiudere?
> Fastidiosissimo quando ci si è dentro, ma umano.


Ciao Brunetta, quello che dici è corretto, come sempre.

Ma nell'incontro di Pasquetta, lei mi ha rivelato tante cose che non sapevo.
Una fra le tante e che mentre chiedeva di ricostruire il rapporto, si vedeva ancora con lui, e non solo per discutere, andavano  ancora a letto insieme.

Vedi, il racconto di questo ed altri episodii, se da una parte mi conferma la sua sincerità di adesso, dall'altra mi ha dato la certezza che non feci errori a divorziare.

 Ho fatto questo ponte da solo, in un posto bellissimo che d'estate è pieno di gente, ma che adesso mi ha permesso di stare in pace, uscire in barca con i miei vecchi amici pescatori, mangiare a casa loro, riflettere e sentirmi dopo tanto tempo come chi si sveglia sfebbrato dopo una bella influenza.
 Spossato ma sereno.
 Vedessi in che posto sono.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta, quello che dici è corretto, come sempre.
> 
> Ma nell'incontro di Pasquetta, lei mi ha rivelato tante cose che non sapevo.
> Una fra le tante e che mentre chiedeva di ricostruire il rapporto, si vedeva ancora con lui, e non solo per discutere, andavano  ancora a letto insieme.
> ...


Le tue riflessioni mi fanno pensare che sei ancora fermo. Io ora lo capisco quel comportamento. Chi è tradito viene travolto da uno tsunami, ma non è che il traditore scoperto sia lucido, cinico e baro. Anche il traditore cerca di capire cosa prova per capire perché ha fatto una cosa che ha provocato quella catastrofe e agisce senza lucidità.

Invitami e lo vedo


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue riflessioni mi fanno pensare che sei ancora fermo. Io ora lo capisco quel comportamento. Chi è tradito viene travolto da uno tsunami, ma non è che il traditore scoperto sia lucido, cinico e baro. Anche il traditore cerca di capire cosa prova per capire perché ha fatto una cosa che ha provocato quella catastrofe e agisce senza lucidità.
> 
> *Invitami e lo vedo*


Eccallà

:carneval:


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta, quello che dici è corretto, come sempre.
> 
> Ma nell'incontro di Pasquetta, lei mi ha rivelato tante cose che non sapevo.
> Una fra le tante e che mentre chiedeva di ricostruire il rapporto, si vedeva ancora con lui, e non solo per discutere, andavano  ancora a letto insieme.
> ...


Tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto mi costa avvallare qualsiasi post di Brunetta,ma,presumo involontariamente,a volte dice cose sensate,secondo me.
Questo è il caso.
Vero,ci si trova a dover far luce su un passato,prossimo o remoto,per completare quel puzzle che,al momento della frattura,non si era in grado di valutare nella sua importanza.
Ci si voleva solo allontanare dalla causa del dolore,per,presumo,istinto di sopravvivenza.
Poi,ti accorgi di reazioni immotivate per chi dice di essersi affrancato e,grazie ad aiuti esterni,capisci che sarebbe ora di affrontare il problema.
Tu,ora,puoi usufruire della ritrovata sincerità della tua ex.
Per me,purtroppo non è possibile.
Nonostante anche il marito,allora suo amante,confidandosi con una mia intima amica,ha ammesso che il mio intuito,a suo tempo,era buono.
Lei,a tutt'oggi,nega,terrorizzata dalla reazione dei parenti,suppongo.
Limpido,che da lei non avrò mai una sincera versione del suo vissuto in quel periodo.
Quindi,tu ora hai almeno un'assonometria della questione,io una vista senza manco una sezione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eccallà
> 
> :carneval:


Era per farvi contente 

Scusa leroluni


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto mi costa avvallare qualsiasi post di Brunetta,ma,presumo *involontariamente*,a volte dice cose sensate,secondo me.
> Questo è il caso.
> Vero,ci si trova a dover far luce su un passato,prossimo o remoto,per completare quel puzzle che,al momento della frattura,non si era in grado di valutare nella sua importanza.
> Ci si voleva solo allontanare dalla causa del dolore,per,presumo,istinto di sopravvivenza.
> ...


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Eddai...


----------



## Mat78 (25 Aprile 2017)

Mi spiegate perché continuate ad insistere che deve perdonarla e darle una possibilità?


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perché continuate ad insistere che deve perdonarla e darle una possibilità?


A parte che io tutta questa insistenza non la vedo.

Una persona non può per anni stare in piedi nel dolore, nella rabbia e nell'odio.
Voglio dire può farlo, ma il prezzo da pagare è troppo alto.. innanzitutto fino a che non lasci andare non puoi passare oltre, andare avanti.
Riaffacciarti al bello, concederti un'altra possibilità di stare bene. 

Rimanere ancorato a delle emozioni negative se all'inizio ti rafforza e ti consente di evitare l'annientamento, poi ti logora soltanto nella mente e nel corpo.
In questo senso perdonarla, o almeno accettare quanto è successo in una certa misura, è un atto che dopo così tanto tempo deve soprattutto a sè stesso.

Il darle una possibilità è tutta un'altra questione, io sinceramente da quanto scritto qui non credo sia possibile e nemmeno auspicabile, ma questo lo può sapere solo lui.


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo potresti anche ragionare e ridimensionare questo punto.
> Non trovi che sia normale e umano, anzi sarebbe strano il contrario, che chi ha avuto una relazione, anche quando la chiude, ha bisogno di parlare con la persona con la quale si è rapportata per chiarire e chiudere?
> Fastidiosissimo quando ci si è dentro, ma umano.


No, non credo, e non lo riterrei normale.

Credo che se, subito dopo la decisione di riconciliarci, avessi detto a mia moglie: "Però domani esco con lei, dobbiamo chiarire e chiudere...", avrei trovato le valigine sul pianerottolo, al mio ritorno. E avrebbe fatto bene. Questo lo avrei trovato normale...

Quando una relazione finisce, accade per scelta di uno dei due. o perché uno dei due è stato scoperto.

Nel primo caso c'è stato tutto il tempo per chiudere e chiarire (chiarire cosa, poi?).

Nel secondo caso, molto raramente il recupero della relazione "ufficiale" avviene di punto in bianco sul momento. Di solito uno, l'altro o entrambi devono pensare cosa intendono fare. Ci sono giorni di tempo per chiudere e chiarire, di solito.

Quindi, secondo me, non c'è nessun motivo per incontrarsi tete a tete appositamente. Stai chiudendo una relazione durata qualche settimana o qualche mese, solitamente, mica facendo le consultazioni per formare il nuovo governo.

Inoltre, se una persona che deve riconquistare la tua fiducia, come primo atto del vostro tentativo di riconcilizione, esce da sola con l'altro/a... Beh, anche no, grazie...


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era per farvi contente
> 
> Scusa leroluni


Pensavo dicessei davvero, ma io sono un buono ti mando una foto scattata stamattina alle otto,  per sapere cosa ti perdi.







P.S. da giovane i miei amici mi chiamavano "Il sadico del villaggio"


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perché continuate ad insistere che deve perdonarla e darle una possibilità?


Io non ho detto niente del genere.
Penso che capire darebbe pace a lui.


----------



## Fairman (25 Aprile 2017)

*Io ho già chiuso..*

Lunedi di Pasquetta io ho chiuso definitivamente, l'avevo già scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Basta che tu sia in pace.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

*Risotto*

Grazie delfino per la ricetta 
Appena la metterò in pratica , ti farò sapere.
Come è venuto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Buona sera 
 voglio rispondere un Po a tutti , 
Questa mattina non ho scritto niente perché ho trascorso la giornata con la piccola , 
Dopo vi spiego tutto .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

QUOTE=trilobita;1801939]Solo che in questo modo ti fai del male inutile.
Ti crei film ed immagini che non è detto siano veritiere.
Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
Tanto lo sai,ci si trova e si scopa,punto.
Grave,si,ma non focalizzare il tuo risentimento su questo aspetto,io mi preoccuperei di più a capire perché lei in questo momento,invece di fare ordine dentro di se,cerca di incazzarsi con qualcuno perché l'ha fatta scoprire.
Ora,se il suo problema più grande è l'essere stata beccata e non il perché del suo tradimento....la vedo molto dura[/QUOTE]

quello che ho visto in questo post è solo semplicemente due amiche che si aiutano tra loro, e ovvio che non è esattamente come è scritto nel post .
Quello che vedo io e che la sua amica ( complice ) ora capisco tante cose che prima non vedevo, per esempio alcune volte quando la chiamavo sul cell rispondeva la sua amica , dicendomi che stava in bagno e che mi avrebbe fatto chiamare appena usciva. O pure ricordo che una altra volta mi disse che era scesa in macchina a prendere la borsa , che aveva dimenticato, 
E stato raramente che lei mi ha risposto , quando stava dalla sua amica.
Di solito rispondeva sempre lei , come stai 
Qualche sera vogliamo andare tutti ....
Ci sapeva fare la stronza .


----------



## francoff (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo potresti anche ragionare e ridimensionare questo punto.
> Non trovi che sia normale e umano, anzi sarebbe strano il contrario, che chi ha avuto una relazione, anche quando la chiude, ha bisogno di parlare con la persona con la quale si è rapportata per chiarire e chiudere?
> Fastidiosissimo quando ci si è dentro, ma umano.


Assolutamente no . Se a casa vuoi ricostruire veramente , con L amante basta una telefonata . Non ci sono obblighi o interessi come in un matrimonio . Questo se vuoi veramente farlo .


----------



## francoff (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> QUOTE=trilobita;1801939]Solo che in questo modo ti fai del male inutile.
> Ti crei film ed immagini che non è detto siano veritiere.
> Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
> Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
> ...


quello che ho visto in questo post è solo semplicemente due amiche che si aiutano tra loro, e ovvio che non è esattamente come è scritto nel post .
Quello che vedo io e che la sua amica ( complice ) ora capisco tante cose che prima non vedevo, per esempio alcune volte quando la chiamavo sul cell rispondeva la sua amica , dicendomi che stava in bagno e che mi avrebbe fatto chiamare appena usciva. O pure ricordo che una altra volta mi disse che era scesa in macchina a prendere la borsa , che aveva dimenticato, 
E stato raramente che lei mi ha risposto , quando stava dalla sua amica.
Di solito rispondeva sempre lei , come stai 
Qualche sera vogliamo andare tutti ....
Ci sapeva fare la stronza .[/QUOTE]

Questo ti da la dimensione delle due amiche .


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> QUOTE=trilobita;1801939]Solo che in questo modo ti fai del male inutile.
> Ti crei film ed immagini che non è detto siano veritiere.
> Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
> Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
> ...


quello che ho visto in questo post è solo semplicemente due amiche che si aiutano tra loro, e ovvio che non è esattamente come è scritto nel post .
Quello che vedo io e che la sua amica ( complice ) ora capisco tante cose che prima non vedevo, per esempio alcune volte quando la chiamavo sul cell rispondeva la sua amica , dicendomi che stava in bagno e che mi avrebbe fatto chiamare appena usciva. O pure ricordo che una altra volta mi disse che era scesa in macchina a prendere la borsa , che aveva dimenticato, 
E stato raramente che lei mi ha risposto , quando stava dalla sua amica.
Di solito rispondeva sempre lei , come stai 
Qualche sera vogliamo andare tutti ....
Ci sapeva fare la stronza .[/QUOTE]

Ah,quindi la sua affermazione dell'unica volta,cade miseramente....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
Tanto lo sai,ci si trova e si scopa,punto.
Grave,si,ma non focalizzare il tuo risentimento su questo aspetto,io mi preoccuperei di più a capire perché lei in questo momento,invece di fare ordine dentro di se,cerca di incazzarsi con qualcuno perché l'ha fatta scoprire.
Ora,se il suo problema più grande è l'essere stata beccata e non il perché del suo tradimento....la vedo molto dura[/QUOTE]

il sesso , cosa vuoi che penso,
Penso che una persona che ti stia stato al tuo fianco  per 28 anni , credendo di avere la tua anima gemella , di essere fortunato ad averla al tuo fianco , sempre, una persona che non ti fa mancare niente, e se dico niente, è niente, io uomo ( penso di esserlo,
Ma può darsi anche che non lo sono ) 
avevo degli hobby che da quando abbiamo messo su famiglia , per aiutare lei, per essere sempre presente , per restare sempre al suo fianco, no un passo più avanti , ne un passo in dietro , mi sono annullato per lei è la famiglia.
Io che credo nella mia promessa di matrimonio , io che credevo di essere fortunato , perché vedevo coppie di amici che si separavano  quand'è volte le ho detto a lei( noi siamo particolari e unici .)

lei sa di aver sbagliato , lei vuole parlare con me , lo so , questo lo farò prossimamente,

So che sta soffrendo  anche lei , si sta confidando con la sorella che non sapeva niente, 

Tu la vedi dura ? 
Non credo di perdonare, credo più in una separazione , anche se non ci sono ancora chiariti , ma presto lo faremo , dopo tutto quello che ha fatto , ma cosa mi potrà mai dire per giustificare ?
L unica cosa che per il momento mi frena sono i figli. 
E quasi una settimana che sono andato via di casa , e gia il fatto che non vedo la piccola come prima non mi fa stare bene ,
Prima avevo la possibilità di dormire insieme a lei, ora no . Perché cosa ho fatto io ? 
Perché se è la moglie a sbagliare e sempre il padre a rimetterci?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> chi  ti ha dato dato queste informazioni.


ho ancora il suo Tel sotto controllo ,
Penso circa ancora un mese .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non sono proprio d'accordo.
> Non sono tutte uguali.
> Nel caso di Francoff,la moglie ha dimostrato molta più dignità,se si può definire così.
> Ha detto tutto senza sapere di essere stata scoperta,si sta dando da fare per cercare di ridurre i danni.
> ...


penso pure io


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quello che ho visto in questo post è solo semplicemente due amiche che si aiutano tra loro, e ovvio che non è esattamente come è scritto nel post .
> Quello che vedo io e che la sua amica ( complice ) ora capisco tante cose che prima non vedevo, per esempio alcune volte quando la chiamavo sul cell rispondeva la sua amica , dicendomi che stava in bagno e che mi avrebbe fatto chiamare appena usciva. O pure ricordo che una altra volta mi disse che era scesa in macchina a prendere la borsa , che aveva dimenticato,
> E stato raramente che lei mi ha risposto , quando stava dalla sua amica.
> Di solito rispondeva sempre lei , come stai
> ...


Ma nessuno fa così! Perché poi deve richiamare. Come fa se ha lasciato il cellulare dall'amica. Al più può fare il trasferimento di chiamata. Ma è meglio non rispondere e dire di non aver sentito.
Avrà raccontato anche una montagna di balle, ma non queste.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no . Se a casa vuoi ricostruire veramente , con L amante basta una telefonata . Non ci sono obblighi o interessi come in un matrimonio . Questo se vuoi veramente farlo .


Tu sei ancora dentro. Parlavo con chi ne dovrebbe essere fuori da sette anni.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Il particolare del lui superdotato e resistente non è trasferibile a tutte le situazioni,o perlomeno quasi...
> Comunque credo dovresti farti aiutare,se non altro per stemperare il peso del sesso nella loro vicenda.
> Tanto lo sai,ci si trova e si scopa,punto.
> Grave,si,ma non focalizzare il tuo risentimento su questo aspetto,io mi preoccuperei di più a capire perché lei in questo momento,invece di fare ordine dentro di se,cerca di incazzarsi con qualcuno perché l'ha fatta scoprire.
> Ora,se il suo problema più grande è l'essere stata beccata e non il perché del suo tradimento....la vedo molto dura


il sesso , cosa vuoi che penso,
Penso che una persona che ti stia stato al tuo fianco  per 28 anni , credendo di avere la tua anima gemella , di essere fortunato ad averla al tuo fianco , sempre, una persona che non ti fa mancare niente, e se dico niente, è niente, io uomo ( penso di esserlo,
Ma può darsi anche che non lo sono ) 
avevo degli hobby che da quando abbiamo messo su famiglia , per aiutare lei, per essere sempre presente , per restare sempre al suo fianco, no un passo più avanti , ne un passo in dietro , mi sono annullato per lei è la famiglia.
Io che credo nella mia promessa di matrimonio , io che credevo di essere fortunato , perché vedevo coppie di amici che si separavano  quand'è volte le ho detto a lei( noi siamo particolari e unici .)

lei sa di aver sbagliato , lei vuole parlare con me , lo so , questo lo farò prossimamente,

So che sta soffrendo  anche lei , si sta confidando con la sorella che non sapeva niente, 

Tu la vedi dura ? 
Non credo di perdonare, credo più in una separazione , anche se non ci sono ancora chiariti , ma presto lo faremo , dopo tutto quello che ha fatto , ma cosa mi potrà mai dire per giustificare ?
L unica cosa che per il momento mi frena sono i figli. 
E quasi una settimana che sono andato via di casa , e gia il fatto che non vedo la piccola come prima non mi fa stare bene ,
Prima avevo la possibilità di dormire insieme a lei, ora no . Perché cosa ho fatto io ? 
Perché se è la moglie a sbagliare e sempre il padre a rimetterci?[/QUOTE]

Alt....secondo me è dura.SE è vero che la cosa che la preoccupa di più in questo sfacelo è capire chi.è il delatore,come sei riuscito a beccarli.
O è ancora talmente sconvolta che non ragiona lucidamente,oppure davvero i margini sono molto ridotti.
Sta a te verificare,tenendo conto che il suo stato d'animo ti viene.riportato,non è una tua costatazione di prima mano.
Ma tu.continui ad usufruire del controllo del suo telefonino?È cosi che riesci a sapere cosa.dice alla sua amica?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A parte che io tutta questa insistenza non la vedo.
> 
> Una persona non può per anni stare in piedi nel dolore, nella rabbia e nell'odio.
> Voglio dire può farlo, ma il prezzo da pagare è troppo alto.. innanzitutto fino a che non lasci andare non puoi passare oltre, andare avanti.
> ...


scusatemi non so se ho capito bene !

Mi state dicendo che dovrei farle un altra possibilità , perché stiamo insieme da tanto tempo ?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> quello che ho visto in questo post è solo semplicemente due amiche che si aiutano tra loro, e ovvio che non è esattamente come è scritto nel post .
> Quello che vedo io e che la sua amica ( complice ) ora capisco tante cose che prima non vedevo, per esempio alcune volte quando la chiamavo sul cell rispondeva la sua amica , dicendomi che stava in bagno e che mi avrebbe fatto chiamare appena usciva. O pure ricordo che una altra volta mi disse che era scesa in macchina a prendere la borsa , che aveva dimenticato,
> E stato raramente che lei mi ha risposto , quando stava dalla sua amica.
> Di solito rispondeva sempre lei , come stai
> ...


Ah,quindi la sua affermazione dell'unica volta,cade miseramente....[/QUOTE]

non ho prove , e solo un mio pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> scusatemi non so se ho capito bene !
> 
> Mi state dicendo che dovrei farle un altra possibilità , perché Dio insieme da tanto tempo ?


Mi pare rispondesse a un altro utente.
L'obiettivo deve essere stare meglio possibile.
Se per  "punirla" soffri tu non è una buona soluzione.


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare rispondesse a un altro utente.
> L'obiettivo deve essere stare meglio possibile.
> Se per  "punirla" soffri tu non è una buona soluzione.


Ecco. 

:up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> il sesso , cosa vuoi che penso,
> Penso che una persona che ti stia stato al tuo fianco  per 28 anni , credendo di avere la tua anima gemella , di essere fortunato ad averla al tuo fianco , sempre, una persona che non ti fa mancare niente, e se dico niente, è niente, io uomo ( penso di esserlo,
> Ma può darsi anche che non lo sono )
> avevo degli hobby che da quando abbiamo messo su famiglia , per aiutare lei, per essere sempre presente , per restare sempre al suo fianco, no un passo più avanti , ne un passo in dietro , mi sono annullato per lei è la famiglia.
> ...


Alt....secondo me è dura.SE è vero che la cosa che la preoccupa di più in questo sfacelo è capire chi.è il delatore,come sei riuscito a beccarli.
O è ancora talmente sconvolta che non ragiona lucidamente,oppure davvero i margini sono molto ridotti.
Sta a te verificare,tenendo conto che il suo stato d'animo ti viene.riportato,non è una tua costatazione di prima mano.
Ma tu.continui ad usufruire del controllo del suo telefonino?È cosi che riesci a sapere cosa.dice alla sua amica?[/QUOTE]

si ancora per un mese .
Solo che ora il cell non lo sta utilizzando come faceva prima, penso che ora sospetta 
Qualcosa , la sim non è stata cambiata perché la usa ancora con la sorella , e con io miei figli. Con l'amica non contatt , con L amante  non contatt .
Da come parla , con la sorella . Ha chiuso con tutti e due .
Poi se ha comprato un altra sim , non posso fare niente, e non mi interessa niente.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Allora ieri sera sono uscito , sono andato in giro per qualche locale , ho fatto qualche bicchierino in più e poi  sono andato a casa 
Verso le 4 .00
Questa mattina sono andato a casa a prendere la piccola è lo portata sulle giostrine , gelato e grande passeggiata , ci siamo fatto le coccole, e poi lo portata a casa ,
Mia figli la seconda mi ha detto papà oggi pranzii con noi ? Davanti alla madre , no devo andare , facciamo un altro giorno,.
Vedo le lacrime agli occhi di mia figlia , e dice , la parolina magica ( ti prego )
va bene abbiamo pranzato tutti insieme come una volta , ho notato mio figlio il grande , un Po scontroso con la mamma , 
Non sono entrato in merito , ma mi preoccupa , non vorrei che è stata lei a dirle qual cosa. 
Mia moglie ha iniziato a parlare della casa , 
Davanti a loro si è mostrata come niente fosse , anzi si preoccupava per me, mi ha trattato come un ospite d'onore.
Che strana sensazione.
Prima di andarmene le ho detto che presto parleremo e che lo avremmo fatto in qualche ristorante , in modo che potevamo stare soli 

Lei ha detto va bene ho molte cose da dirti,
Mi dispiace non sai quando, ti prego non lasciarmi.
Poi mi ha detto che in questa settimana chiedeva le dimissioni , e che lo avrebbe fatto per me.

Io le ho detto che sei libera di fare quello che vuoi ,  e che non mi interessa quello che fa 
Lei mia ha risposto : lo so che sei arrabbiato ,
Lo so che ti ho deluso , io lo fermata le ho detto ci sono i figli non è il momento di parlare, ho detto devi avere pazienza , e che presto ci saremmo chiariti , su tutto 

Lo salutata con un semplice ciao e sono andato via .


----------



## Frithurik (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un racconto in rete.
> O ci prende in giro o sta delirando.


Non pensi che sia la disperazione di una vita distrutta che lo porta a questo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non pensi che sia la disperazione di una vita distrutta che lo porta a questo?


Delirando vuol dire questo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno fa così! Perché poi deve richiamare. Come fa se ha lasciato il cellulare dall'amica. Al più può fare il trasferimento di chiamata. Ma è meglio non rispondere e dire di non aver sentito.
> Avrà raccontato anche una montagna di balle, ma non queste.


scusami non avevo letto !
Allora mi chiamava lei dopo qualche minuto ,
La sua amica avvertiva mia moglie che io avevo chiamato , e poi non so come facevano, 
Io credo che sia stata molto furba nel nascondermi ogni minimo sospetto ,
Non credi ? E cera anche riuscita .
Mia moglie stava due piani sopra alla sua amica , cosa ci vuole per portare il cellulare  sopra ?


----------



## francoff (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora dentro. Parlavo con chi ne dovrebbe essere fuori da sette anni.


Scusa se ti ho distratta !


----------



## Frithurik (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Delirando vuol dire questo.


Si prof.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> scusami non avevo letto !
> Allora mi chiamava lei dopo qualche minuto ,
> La sua amica avvertiva mia moglie che io avevo chiamato , e poi non so come facevano,
> Io credo che sia stata molto furba nel nascondermi ogni minimo sospetto ,
> ...


E con quale numero chiamava? Con il suo? 
E perché mai avrebbe dovuto dare il cellulare all'amica? Se poi lei la chiamava e ti chiamava?
Tanto valeva tenerlo lei. 
Il tradimento fa già schifo di suo, non aggiungere cose da spia della mutua. Le aggiungi per trovare altre prove di una cosa continuativa per nutrire il tuo bisogno di lasciarla.
Cerca di ragionare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho distratta !


Si è distratto solopersempre, io sapevo con chi interloquivo.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Grazie delfino per la ricetta
> Appena la metterò in pratica , ti farò sapere.
> Come è venuto.



Ma ti pare.
Come va????


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Allora ieri sera sono uscito , sono andato in giro per qualche locale , ho fatto qualche bicchierino in più e poi  sono andato a casa
> Verso le 4 .00
> Questa mattina sono andato a casa a prendere la piccola è lo portata sulle giostrine , gelato e grande passeggiata , ci siamo fatto le coccole, e poi lo portata a casa ,
> Mia figli la seconda mi ha detto papà oggi pranzii con noi ? Davanti alla madre , no devo andare , facciamo un altro giorno,.
> ...


Credo che in questo particolare momento devi limitare al massimo gli incontri a casa con tu moglie e tutta la famiglia.
Se il tuo rientro ci sarà mai dovrà essere definitivo, evitando ai ragazzi in caso contrario false speranze.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Credo che in questo particolare momento devi limitare al massimo gli incontri a casa con tu moglie e tutta la famiglia.
> Se il tuo rientro ci sarà mai dovrà essere definitivo, evitando ai ragazzi in caso contrario false speranze.


Quoto.
Quello che ho pensato quando ha ceduto alla richiesta della figlia.
Tranne il grande,ora le due bimbe avranno l'impressione che il peggio è passato,mentre oggi o domani gli verrà recapitata la lettera dell'avvocato.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma ti pare.
> Come va????


dire tutto bene, mentirei .
Diciamo che si va avanti .
Penso che in questa settimana , incontrerò mia moglie per un confronto, 
Voglio valutare bene ogni mia decisione al riguardo, 
Vi aggiorno se ci sono novità 
Buona giornata delfino 
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Teme che io  vado da sua moglie .


Credo che nessuno qua approvi, ma se fossi in te.. hai rovinato la mia famiglia? Adesso tocca a te.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qua approvi, ma se fossi in te.. hai rovinato la mia famiglia? Adesso tocca a te.


Io lo farei dimettere dal lavoro,così se mi separo,la mia ex moglie ha ancora il suo lavoro e può accampare meno pretese.
O ti licenzi o vado da tua moglie per un caffè e due chiacchiere....semplice.


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qua approvi, ma se fossi in te.. hai rovinato la mia famiglia? Adesso tocca a te.



Io approvo, anche se adesso chissa cosa ci diranno.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io approvo, anche se adesso chissa cosa ci diranno.


Perché?
Questa è un'opinione,da tradito non illuminato,di conseguenza poco benevola nei confronti dei fringuelli e passere svolazzanti...
Il tradito illuminato dirà che non è corretto e non serve a nulla prendersela con il fringuellone di turno,il traditore,naturalmente,minimizzera',è stata una sbandata senza importanza,una svista,lui è insignificante per me,non gli si rizzava neppure,era solo una cosa mia ed altre perle del genere.
Ognuno dice la sua qui,nessuno ha la verità in tasca,quindi...che devono dire,che non condividono?
Sai che novità.....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qua approvi, ma se fossi in te.. hai rovinato la mia famiglia? Adesso tocca a te.


ci ho pensato , e non lo escludo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qua approvi, ma se fossi in te.. hai rovinato la mia famiglia? Adesso tocca a te.


ci ho pensato , e non lo escludo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io lo farei dimettere dal lavoro,così se mi separo,la mia ex moglie ha ancora il suo lavoro e può accampare meno pretese.
> O ti licenzi o vado da tua moglie per un caffè e due chiacchiere....semplice.


ottima idea ,  sei grande , non ci avevo pensato,


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io lo farei dimettere dal lavoro,così se mi separo,la mia ex moglie ha ancora il suo lavoro e può accampare meno pretese.
> O ti licenzi o vado da tua moglie per un caffè e due chiacchiere....semplice.


pretese? Che fai dai le dimissioni durante una separazione in atto ?
Un giudice non vede  di buon occhio a lei !!!


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ottima idea ,  sei grande , non ci avevo pensato,


In realtà,non è una grande idea.
Avrebbe senso solo nel caso rimaneste insieme,così lei avrebbe il suo lavoro senza essere a stretto contatto con lui,viceversa,se vi lasciate,non ti interessa più dove e con chi lavora,quindi non avrebbe senso che lei rassegnasse le sue dimissioni.
Anzi,credo che finché non avrai chiaro che fare,dovresti dirle di non licenziarsi,in tutti i casi..


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché?
> Questa è un'opinione,da tradito non illuminato,di conseguenza poco benevola nei confronti dei fringuelli e passere svolazzanti...
> Il tradito illuminato dirà che non è corretto e non serve a nulla prendersela con il fringuellone di turno,il traditore,naturalmente,minimizzera',è stata una sbandata senza importanza,una svista,lui è insignificante per me,non gli si rizzava neppure,era solo una cosa mia ed altre perle del genere.
> Ognuno dice la sua qui,nessuno ha la verità in tasca,quindi...che devono dire,che non condividono?
> Sai che novità.....


si da tradito illuminato direi esattamente ,
Che la vendetta non mi porta indietro.
Non nascondo  di averci pensato di farlo.
Più di una volta.
Sono molto contrastato , 
Da una parte lo vorrei fare, perché la moglie di lui deve essere presa in giro da lui, come mia moglie ha fatto con me?
D'altro canto perché devo essere io a rovinare un altra famiglia? 

Ditemi la vostra .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà,non è una grande idea.
> Avrebbe senso solo nel caso rimaneste insieme,così lei avrebbe il suo lavoro senza essere a stretto contatto con lui,viceversa,se vi lasciate,non ti interessa più dove e con chi lavora,quindi non avrebbe senso che lei rassegnasse le sue dimissioni.
> Anzi,credo che finché non avrai chiaro che fare,dovresti dirle di non licenziarsi,in tutti i casi..


Lei si vuole licenziare , per farmi capire che è intenzionata a ricostruire, ed è disposta a tutto.
E ovvio che dobbiamo ancora parlare, e presto lo faremo, ma in ogni caso se lei perde il proprio lavoro, a me non interessa


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si da tradito illuminato direi esattamente ,
> Che la vendetta non mi porta indietro.
> Non nascondo  di averci pensato di farlo.
> Più di una volta.
> ...


Fuori dai denti?
No,non lo direi a sua moglie,ma se il suo coinvolgimento nella vicenda dovesse portare alla perdita del posto di lavoro per mia moglie,preferisco lo perda lui...


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> D'altro canto perché devo essere io a rovinare un altra famiglia?
> 
> Ditemi la vostra .


Piu' che rovinare direi mettere davanti alla realta' dei fatti la moglie. Che poi decida lei cosa fare, ma secondo me ha tutto il diritto di essere informata del tipo di serpe che ha in casa.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si da tradito illuminato direi esattamente ,
> Che la vendetta non mi porta indietro.
> Non nascondo  di averci pensato di farlo.
> Più di una volta.
> ...


Dipende dalla tua coscienza. 
Purtroppo sono tutti argomenti "discutibili" dipende molto dal nostro sentire. 

Io lo farei per rispetto soprattutto alla moglie di lui. 
Io da tradita ti posso dire che "Non raccontare la verità a qualcuno se non sai se può sopportarla". 
Ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi anche per scoprire le proprie verità. 
Poi per rispetto di me stessa : sono sicuramente migliore di loro e con più spessore, ogni mio atto è pensato e ragionato, no frutto di un istinto menefreghista. 

Comunque io però un po' di paura a tutti e due la metterei


----------



## Frithurik (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Lei si vuole licenziare , per farmi capire che è intenzionata a ricostruire, ed è disposta a tutto.
> E ovvio che dobbiamo ancora parlare, e presto lo faremo, ma in ogni caso se lei perde il proprio lavoro, a me non interessa


Parlaci prima, se lascia e' una cazzata , e da ipocriti oggi come oggi lasciare un posto di lavoro, ascoltala non e' licenziarsi dimostrare che vuole ricominciare.
Poi un messaggio alla moglie del ganzo lo farei, ma prima parla con tua moglie.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fuori dai denti?
> No,non lo direi a sua moglie,ma se il suo coinvolgimento nella vicenda dovesse portare alla perdita del posto di lavoro per mia moglie,preferisco lo perda lui...


si è preso due settimane di ferie lui.
E poi non so  se si sentono piu con mia moglie con il cell no , sono sicuro alla 100%
Se lui è intelligente, e non vuole perdere la sua famiglia, o quando meno se lui non vuole rischiare di perdere la sua famiglia, penso che sarà lui stesso a dare le dimissioni.
In oltre il capo dove lei lavora, e il nostro testimone di matrimonio .
Non credo che sappia niente di quello che sta succedendo, se no gia mi avrebbe chiamato .
A meno che non se la fa pure lui !!!
Con questo voglio dire che anche se dovesse perdere il suo lavoro , di sicuro se lei avrà un ripensamento , la riprende di nuovo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Piu' che rovinare direi mettere davanti alla realta' dei fatti la moglie. Che poi decida lei cosa fare, ma secondo me ha tutto il diritto di essere informata del tipo di serpe che ha in casa.


quoto 100%


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dipende dalla tua coscienza.
> Purtroppo sono tutti argomenti "discutibili" dipende molto dal nostro sentire.
> 
> Io lo farei per rispetto soprattutto alla moglie di lui.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione.Poi per rispetto di me stesso sono sicuramente migliore di loro e con più spessore, ogni mio atto è pensato e ragionato, no frutto di un istinto menefreghista. 

Ora noi siamo qui è discutiamo, e ovvio che se non chiarisco con mia moglie , non prendo decisioni.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Parlaci prima, se lascia e' una cazzata , e da ipocriti oggi come oggi lasciare un posto di lavoro, ascoltala non e' licenziarsi dimostrare che vuole ricominciare.
> Poi un messaggio alla moglie del ganzo lo farei, ma prima parla con tua moglie.


amico mio non sono io quello che gli deve dire di fare, lei è abbastanza matura da prendere le sue decisioni alla riguardo ,
E poi ce la sorella , e la cugina che la stanno aiutando.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> amico mio non sono io quello che gli deve dire di fare, lei è abbastanza matura da prendere le sue decisioni alla riguardo ,
> E poi ce la sorella , e la cugina che la stanno aiutando.


Io comunque le direi di aspettare a dimettersi a dopo il chiarimento,se è decisa..


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Ma scusate, credete che dopo il chiarimento tutto venga cancellato? Non farla dimettere, rischi di pagarle anche gli alimenti.  Oltre il danno anche la beffa. Hai già perso tutto per colpa sua, vorresti anche mantenerla con i tuoi sacrifici?


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, credete che dopo il chiarimento tutto venga cancellato? Non farla dimettere, rischi di pagarle anche gli alimenti.  Oltre il danno anche la beffa. Hai già perso tutto per colpa sua, vorresti anche mantenerla con i tuoi sacrifici?


Giustissimo


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, credete che dopo il chiarimento tutto venga cancellato? Non farla dimettere, rischi di pagarle anche gli alimenti.  Oltre il danno anche la beffa. Hai già perso tutto per colpa sua, vorresti anche mantenerla con i tuoi sacrifici?


Sono daccordo, ma no credo che questo si l'unico motivo.

Fondalmente non si può togliere  ad una donna, la dignità dell'indipendenza economica.

Se i due lavorano inseme, e tu hai intenzione di ricostruire con tua moglie, che l'altro si faccia trasferire, 
altrimenti se sei intenzionato a chiudere, non te ne può fregar di meno. 
Il dopo di lei non ti dovrà più interessare.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono daccordo, ma no credo che questo si l'unico motivo.
> 
> Fondalmente non si può togliere  ad una donna, la dignità dell'indipendenza economica.
> 
> ...


Esatto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono daccordo, ma no credo che questo si l'unico motivo.
> 
> Fondalmente non si può togliere  ad una donna, la dignità dell'indipendenza economica.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

Mia moglie ha tutto da perdere e niente da guadagnare con un divorzio


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Se ha tutto da perdere che paghi per quello che ha fatto. Il perdono in un tradimento non esiste mai perché la fiducia che è il collante di una coppia non ci sarà più. Pensa a te ed ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se ha tutto da perdere che paghi per quello che ha fatto. Il perdono in un tradimento non esiste mai perché la fiducia che è il collante di una coppia non ci sarà più. Pensa a te ed ai tuoi figli.


penso che molto probabilmente mi separerò ma se così sarà , cercherò sempre di fallo consensualmente , questo lo faccio solo per i figli, evito la guerra , che non porta a niente.
Però se lei vuole  delle pretese nei miei confronti ,
Allora temo che sarà guerra


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, credete che dopo il chiarimento tutto venga cancellato? Non farla dimettere, rischi di pagarle anche gli alimenti.  Oltre il danno anche la beffa. Hai già perso tutto per colpa sua, vorresti anche mantenerla con i tuoi sacrifici?


Quototi


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Lei si vuole licenziare , per farmi capire che è intenzionata a ricostruire, ed è disposta a tutto.
> E ovvio che dobbiamo ancora parlare, e presto lo faremo, ma in ogni caso se lei perde il proprio lavoro, a me non interessa


Ti deve interessare perché sono alimenti a carico tuo.
Oltre al mantenimento dei figli, si intende.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha tutto da perdere e niente da guadagnare con un divorzio


Anche tu.
Mi raccomando, chiedi consigli a un legale.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> penso che molto probabilmente mi separerò ma se così sarà , cercherò sempre di fallo consensualmente , *questo lo faccio solo per i figli*, evito la guerra , che non porta a niente.
> Però *se lei vuole  delle pretese* nei miei confronti ,
> Allora *temo che sarà guerra*


E' un pessimo modo per iniziare una nuova vita da separati, tenendo conto che dovrai comunque mantenere dei rapporti con la tua futura ex per gestire insieme i figli. La più piccola ne ha 8 e non deve essere coinvolta in una guerra tra di voi. Il discorso vale anche per gli altri, anche se più grandi.
Metti da parte il rancore, informati presso un legale sui tuoi diritti e quali cose devi fare per una separazione che sia il più possibile decente per tutte le persone coinvolte.
Metti in conto che ci sarà un prezzo da pagare anche per te e arrivate a un accordo su questo.


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' un pessimo modo per iniziare una nuova vita da separati, tenendo conto che dovrai comunque mantenere dei rapporti con la tua futura ex per gestire insieme i figli. La più piccola ne ha 8 e non deve essere coinvolta in una guerra tra di voi. Il discorso vale anche per gli altri, anche se più grandi.
> Metti da parte il rancore, informati presso un legale sui tuoi diritti e quali cose devi fare per una separazione che sia il più possibile decente per tutte le persone coinvolte.
> Metti in conto che ci sarà un prezzo da pagare anche per te e arrivate a un accordo su questo.


Infatti la fa semplice e un po' troppo sicuro e deciso quando bisognerebbe andare cauti


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha tutto da perdere e niente da guadagnare con un divorzio


Secondo me devi fermarti un attimo, respirare lentamente e profondamene e pensare come agire.
stamattina ti sento molto "accellerato".
Una separazione se non consensuale è sempre un problema.


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Secondo me devi fermarti un attimo, respirare lentamente e profondamene e pensare come agire.
> stamattina ti sento molto "accellerato".
> Una separazione se non consensuale è sempre un problema.


Sono d'accordo, e poi stai facendo i ragionamenti partendo dalla fine.
Cerca di avere questo incontro chiarificatore, datti poi un altro pò di tempo. 
Le decisioni importanti non si prendono a caldo.
Se deciderai per la sparazione, non fare nessuna mossa che non ti sia stata consigliata da un legale,
perchè una separazione non può essere affrontata alla leggera.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Secondo me devi fermarti un attimo, respirare lentamente e profondamene e pensare come agire.
> stamattina ti sento molto "accellerato".
> Una separazione se non consensuale è sempre un problema.


Una giudiziale può servire per l'addebito, che potrebbe servire a evitare di pagare gli alimenti.
Ma i costi e le modalità oltre alle possibilità per ottenerlo vanno richiesti a un legale.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Secondo me devi fermarti un attimo, respirare lentamente e profondamene e pensare come agire.
> stamattina ti sento molto "accellerato".
> Una separazione se non consensuale è sempre un problema.


sono fermo 
Stiamo solo parlando , cerco di guardare oltre, ai  possibili scenari che andrò incontro.

Io e mia moglie abbiamo la comunione dei beni , lei possiede delle proprietà , in caso di divorzio, sarà costretta a dividere con me .

Solo per questo ho detto che lei ha tutto da perdere in caso di divorzio.

Ma ora sono solo parole e niente più .


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

No aspetta le sue proprietà non le dividerà con te. Quello che dividerete è solo quello che avete aquistato dopo il matrimonio. Le sue proprietà o quanto gli è arrivato in eredità a te non toccherà nulla.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No aspetta le sue proprietà non le dividerà con te. Quello che dividerete è solo quello che avete aquistato dopo il matrimonio. Le sue proprietà o quanto gli è arrivato in eredità a te non toccherà nulla.


sono intestate anche a me , perché l'epoca le tasse di successione le ha pagato il sottoscritto , lo so per certo . Lei non può vendere niente se non metto pure io la firma .


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

A ok se sono intestate anche a te, altrimenti non potevi fare nulla.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A ok se sono intestate anche a te, altrimenti non potevi fare nulla.


Tu [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] come stai?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Vivo alla giornata, ogni giorno un piccolo passo avanti. Non nego che ho dei giorni dove i ricordi e la rabbia mi buttano giù. Grazie per avermelo chiesto


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vivo alla giornata, ogni giorno un piccolo passo avanti. Non nego che ho dei giorni dove i ricordi e la rabbia mi buttano giù. Grazie per avermelo chiesto


Quelli li abbiamo tutti credo. Io sono nella fase malinconia. 
Di quelle che sospirano guardando il vuoto...  speriamo che passi presto! 
Mi annoio da sola 

La rabbia era più elettrizzante almeno...


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Dicono che passi tutto e che la ferita guarirà. Io non credo che passerà completamente, ma che ogni tanto torni a sanguinare. So solo che sono cambiato e per certe cose non in meglio.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dicono che passi tutto e che la ferita guarirà. Io non credo che passerà completamente, ma che ogni tanto torni a sanguinare. So solo che sono cambiato e per certe cose non in meglio.


Sta a noi cambiare per il nostro meglio. 
E' questa la sfida... le cose succedono per te... non a te! (questa l'ho letta in qualche strana rivista femminile ma mi è piaciuta un sacco )

Come va con lei, ora? In che tipo di rapporti siete?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Nessun tipo di rapporto con lei. Nemmeno per le comunicazioni sui figli. Quando chiamavo per chiedere informazioni sui bambini ricevevo solo sbuffate e cattiverie da parte sua. Le sto sulle palle. Ho smesso di sopportare tutto questo è non la chiamo più. Parlo direttamente con i bambini.


----------



## iosolo (26 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessun tipo di rapporto con lei. Nemmeno per le comunicazioni sui figli. Quando chiamavo per chiedere informazioni sui bambini ricevevo solo sbuffate e cattiverie da parte sua. Le sto sulle palle. Ho smesso di sopportare tutto questo è non la chiamo più. Parlo direttamente con i bambini.


Se sono bambini sarà difficile. 
Anche per alcune comunicazioni di "servizio" devi per forza interloquire con lei no?

So che è difficile ma prova a fare uno sforzo e chissene di sbuffi e cattiverie, altrimenti finirà per darti un ruolo marginale nella cura dei figli. Tu invece non devi avere quel ruolo.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Aprile 2017)

Si sto facendo di tutto per non essere rilegato in un angolino. Ne aprofitto sopratutto quando stanno con me.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> sono intestate anche a me , perché l'epoca le tasse di successione le ha pagato il sottoscritto , lo so per certo . Lei non può vendere niente se non metto pure io la firma .



Non penso che tu sia la persona interessate a beni non tuoi.
Pensa a stare calmo e pensare ad altro, anche perché il momento del confronto si avvicina e non puoi andarci così "carico".


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia quanta rabbia e spirito di vendetta! :unhappy:


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

Ciao,Soloper,nessuna nuova buona nuova,oppure si è mosso qualcosa?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanta rabbia e spirito di vendetta! :unhappy:


umh


----------



## Soloconilcuore (27 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Soloper,nessuna nuova buona nuova,oppure si è mosso qualcosa?


dopodomani


----------



## Niko72 (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanta rabbia e spirito di vendetta! :unhappy:


Salve non è spirito di vendetta... ma di giustizia, è una violenza che si commette verso la persona che si è amato e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso, la signora lo sapeva i rischi che correva se veniva scoperta.. ha tradito consapevolmente con menzogne, e sotterfugi con la complicità dell'amica....sapeva il prezzo da pagare dell'infedeltà, e se il marito non avesse scoperto l'adulterio della moglie.. la stessa continuava a tradirlo senza preoccuparsi dello sfascio della famiglia...troppo comodo chiedere il perdono...adesso che sente mancare il terreno sotto i piedi non vuole perdere il marito, ci pensava al marito quando scopava con l'amante? ci pensava al bene dei figli... indirettamente ha tradito pure loro... Tentare di ricostruire possibile ma non ci credo ,nei momenti ti incomprensioni verrà sempre a galla il tradimento, e per un uomo sapere che il corpo della propria donna, madre dei suoi figli sia stato profanato da un altro uomo e difficile da digerire Ci vuole rispetto e onestà, esistono ancora questi valori? Non è andando a letto con uno (pressoché) sconosciuto che si risolvono i problemi della coppia. E’ le motivazioni che spingono al tradimento sono (troppo spesso) falsità a cui non crederò mai.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Niko72 ha detto:


> Salve non è spirito di vendetta... ma di giustizia, è una violenza che si commette verso la persona che si è amato e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso, la signora lo sapeva i rischi che correva se veniva scoperta.. ha tradito consapevolmente con menzogne, e sotterfugi con la complicità dell'amica....sapeva il prezzo da pagare dell'infedeltà, e se il marito non avesse scoperto l'adulterio della moglie.. la stessa continuava a tradirlo senza preoccuparsi dello sfascio della famiglia...troppo comodo chiedere il perdono...adesso che sente mancare il terreno sotto i piedi non vuole perdere il marito, ci pensava al marito quando scopava con l'amante? ci pensava al bene dei figli... indirettamente ha tradito pure loro... Tentare di ricostruire possibile ma non ci credo ,nei momenti ti incomprensioni verrà sempre a galla il tradimento, e *per un uomo sapere che il corpo della propria donna, madre dei suoi figli sia stato profanato da un altro uomo e difficile da digerire* Ci vuole rispetto e onestà, esistono ancora questi valori? Non è andando a letto con uno (pressoché) sconosciuto che si risolvono i problemi della coppia. E’ le motivazioni che spingono al tradimento sono (troppo spesso) falsità a cui non crederò mai.


Una precisazione sul neretto.
Più che digerire bisognerebbe capire che in un tradimento nessun corpo viene profanato.
Non si tratta di una tomba.
Qualsiasi donna usa il proprio corpo come gli pare e piace, essendo consapevole di quello che sta facendo e anche delle eventuali conseguenze delle sue decisioni..
La donna e quell'altra uomo sono perfettamente d'accordo nella mutua gestione dei propri corpi.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una precisazione sul neretto.
> Più che digerire bisognerebbe capire che in un tradimento nessun corpo viene profanato.
> Non si tratta di una tomba.
> Qualsiasi donna usa il proprio corpo come gli pare e piace, essendo consapevole di quello che sta facendo e anche delle eventuali conseguenze delle sue decisioni..
> La donna e quell'altra uomo sono perfettamente d'accordo nella mutua gestione dei propri corpi.


Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di Niko72, ma credo di avere capito quello che voleva dire.

Al di là dell'uso più o meno azzecato della parola profanare, ciascuna coppia ha un vissuto precedente al proprio incontro, e in quanto precedenti,  le relazioni  avute appartengono al passato.

Dall'incontro in poi, l'esclusività è una cosa che ci si da reciprocamente per volonta di entrambi.

Una donna non è e non potrà essere mia nel senso del possesso, non è un frigo che apro e chiudo quando voglio, non potrò gestirla come un automa asservito al mio volere o al mio piacere.

Ma l'esclusività del sesso e dell'amore, la voglio, come penso la voglia qualunque persona innamorata.

E' possibile perdersi per altre strade, siamo umani ed è umano sbagliare, ma bisognerebbe ricordare che quando si fà la scelta di tradire, perchè qualunque azione è sempre il risultato di un processo decisionale di scelta, è troppo facile chiedere il perdono, e le motivazioni, quasi tutte omologhe tra loro, sono false.

 Sarebbe più accettabile dire mi andava e l'ho fatto, e al diavolo tutta la filosofia che c'è dietro.

Le considerazioni  precedenti valgono per entrambi i sessi.

Sono pronto per la lapidazione


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di Niko72, ma credo di avere capito quello che voleva dire.
> 
> Al di là dell'uso più o meno azzecato della parola profanare, ciascuna coppia ha un vissuto precedente al proprio incontro, e in quanto precedenti,  le relazioni  avute appartengono al passato.
> 
> ...


Non c'è una virgola che non possa quotare.


----------



## francoff (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una precisazione sul neretto.
> Più che digerire bisognerebbe capire che in un tradimento nessun corpo viene profanato.
> Non si tratta di una tomba.
> Qualsiasi donna usa il proprio corpo come gli pare e piace, essendo consapevole di quello che sta facendo e anche delle eventuali conseguenze delle sue decisioni..
> La donna e quell'altra uomo sono perfettamente d'accordo nella mutua gestione dei propri corpi.


Ma dai ! Si capisce cosa lui intenda ....senza bisogno di puntualizzazioni inutili


----------



## Mat78 (28 Aprile 2017)

Quoto Niko e leroluni


----------



## Niko72 (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di Niko72, ma credo di avere capito quello che voleva dire.
> 
> Al di là dell'uso più o meno azzecato della parola profanare, ciascuna coppia ha un vissuto precedente al proprio incontro, e in quanto precedenti,  le relazioni  avute appartengono al passato.
> 
> ...




Niente lapidazione, giustissimo quello che dici e hai capito il senso di quello che ho scritto, profanare non piace.. scopata da un altro uomo suona meglio....  tradire e stata una sua scelta, mettersi in ginocchio davanti al marito supplicando il perdono e considerandola una scappatella  è solo ipocrisia...quest'uomo non meritava il tradimento e stato ferito nell' animo e come uomo, non si tratta di vendetta..chi sbaglia deve accettare le conseguenze


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di Niko72, ma credo di avere capito quello che voleva dire.
> 
> Al di là dell'uso più o meno azzecato della parola profanare, ciascuna coppia ha un vissuto precedente al proprio incontro, e in quanto precedenti,  le relazioni  avute appartengono al passato.
> 
> ...


Questo è un modo più corretto di esporre lo stesso (probabilmente) concetto.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma dai ! Si capisce cosa lui intenda ....senza bisogno di puntualizzazioni inutili


Si capisce come vede sua moglie, più che altro.
Non è inutile farlo notare.


----------



## Tara (30 Aprile 2017)

*non implicare i figli!*

Vedesi mio post precedente "A tutti gli uomini traditi".

Trovo sia scandaloso il modo in cui stai trattando tua moglie ed il fatto che tu voglia implicare i tuoi figli. 






solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici
> In particolare a insane, mat78, e brunetta .
> Si ieri sera ho parlato con lei , appena rientrata dal lavoro , ho portato la piccola da mia madre che abita vicino a me, i grandi rientrano più tardi , ed io ho approfittato che stavamo soli ,
> Dunque , non ho ne meno iniziato a parlare
> ...


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Vedesi mio post precedente "A tutti gli uomini traditi".
> 
> Trovo sia scandaloso il modo in cui stai trattando tua moglie ed il fatto che tu voglia implicare i tuoi figli.


Sono d'accordo.
Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
Sensibilità zero.
Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
È pieno di gente che tradisce...che vuoi che sia....
consideralo un regalo!
Prima non ti era agevole il sesso anale?
Ora,grazie al suo allenamento extra,entra che è un piacere,prima pensava solo a te e,noiosamente ,ai figli?
Ora diventerà magicamente,ai tuoi occhi una persona misteriosa e più interessante,i suoi pensieri saranno rivolti anche ad altri,forse,chi lo sa?
Si,decisamente sono d'accordo con Tara,ed anche il suo nick è indicativo della sua ricchezza interiore.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
> Sensibilità zero.
> Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
> ...


Sarcastico ma incisivo e dirimente del concetto di "famiglia" ,"coppia",  che la nostra evidentemente per mancanza di esperienza diretta ,  subordina alle proprie pulsioni ed egoisticamente ad uno stato di perenne "stupore" che non contempla la "noia"'della quotidianità  Auguri a lei che possa divertirsi fin che può e, soprattutto di trovare una persona che le sia compatibile. Il tempo passa e, pur non auspicando che si "accontenti" (non va' mai bene), penso a quando il desiderio di maternità (se mai ci sia o vi sarà) si farà pressante ed allora, quella persona equilibrata dolce,presente ed empatica ,ma con "una bassa libido" sarà perduta e forse rimpianta.
In risposta alla sua domanda (di Tara) in merito a che fare: che si diverta fino a che può,non assillandoci con le sue "interpretazioni" delle vicende familiari ed amorose che,ancorché legittime,dimostrano insicurezza,egoismo ed egocentrismo che,visti da chi, come il sottoscritto il tradimento l'ha subito,non sono condivisibili. Le faccio gli auguri comunque per una vita serena e piena di "soddisfazioni".


----------



## Tara (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Prima non ti era agevole il sesso anale?
> Ora,grazie al suo allenamento extra,entra che è un piacere


Stai parlando di una donna, moglie e madre. Non di un oggetto.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Stai parlando di una donna, moglie e madre. Non di un oggetto.


Il suo sarcasmo è forte,infatti,ma solo secondo alla tua ipocrisia!


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
> Sensibilità zero.
> Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
> Sensibilità zero.
> Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
> ...


Non dimenticare che stai parlando a un uomo di sua moglie.
Usi un linguaggio è un tipo di sarcasmo che nelle caserme tra camerati è forse accettabile, ma che non lo sarebbe in nessun altro luogo tra persone che hanno il rispetto di sé e delle donne.
Immagina se fosse usato per tua madre e ti rendi conto di quanto sia irrispettoso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il suo sarcasmo è forte,infatti,ma solo secondo alla tua ipocrisia!





Blaise53 ha detto:


>


Andate in caserma a farvi i gavettoni.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

Niko72 ha detto:


> Salve non è spirito di vendetta... ma di giustizia, è una violenza che si commette verso la persona che si è amato e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso, la signora lo sapeva i rischi che correva se veniva scoperta..
> 
> SE NE STA RENDENDO CONTO ORA!!!
> 
> ...


GRAZIE E QUELLO CHE VOLEVO DIRE IO .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di Niko72, ma credo di avere capito quello che voleva dire.
> 
> Al di là dell'uso più o meno azzecato della parola profanare, ciascuna coppia ha un vissuto precedente al proprio incontro, e in quanto precedenti,  le relazioni  avute appartengono al passato.
> 
> ...


se tu sei pronto per la lapidazione  
Io sono con te .


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dimenticare che stai parlando a un uomo di sua moglie.
> Usi un linguaggio è un tipo di sarcasmo che nelle caserme tra camerati è forse accettabile, ma che non lo sarebbe in nessun altro luogo tra persone che hanno il rispetto di sé e delle donne.
> Immagina se fosse usato per tua madre e ti rendi conto di quanto sia irrispettoso.


Caserme,camerati......
Curati,dai retta...
Tra l'altro,mi rendo conto che il tuo quoziente intellettivo è sopravvalutato,da te in primis,se non arrivi a capire che il sarcasmo triviale al limite,lo uso volutamente per far capire a peso netto,anzi a tara,la proiezione del suo pensiero.
Posso sapere io che faceva la.moglie di solo.con l'amante?
Allora,con il tuo iponeurone datti una risposta....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
> Sensibilità zero.
> Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
> ...


io non le avrei ne meno risposto


----------



## Fairman (30 Aprile 2017)

*Brunetta* 
                 Andate in caserma a farvi i gavettoni.



trilobita ha detto:


> Caserme,camerati......
> Curati,dai retta...
> Tra l'altro,mi rendo conto che il tuo quoziente intellettivo è sopravvalutato,da te in primis,se non arrivi a capire che il sarcasmo triviale al limite,lo uso volutamente per far capire a peso netto,anzi a tara,la proiezione del suo pensiero.
> Posso sapere io che faceva la.moglie di solo.con l'amante?
> Allora,con il tuo iponeurone datti una risposta....


Ragazzi, calma.

Ho capito perfettamente che il tuo era un messaggio sarcastico, devi però ammettere che il modo in cui era espresso, dava adito alla possibilità di interpretazioni diverse.

Però dai, dire quello che hai detto di Brunetta, dopo tutte le dimostrazioni di saggezza, buon senso e conoscenza, che esprime su queste pagine, mi sembra troppo.

Calma. ragazzi, c'è già la vita dura, non è necessario complicarsela anche qui.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andate in caserma a farvi i gavettoni.


Io ho subito detto che il suo sarcasmo fosse "incisivo" ,cioè che incide..corrode.....ferisce; ancorché non giustificabile ma comprensibile,soprattutto da un uomo tradito. Io stesso nel momento della scoperta usai questo linguaggio triviale che ,seppur biasimevole spiega molto bene in modo prosaico quelle che in fondo, sono le paure di un tradimento e,qui riferendoci non al fatto in se,cioè al tradimento in oggetto ma,dell'interpretazione che ne da la sig.ra Tara,e con lei discorrendo, solo con lei, credo che ci stia un intervento turpiloquiante come quello di Trilobita , che non ha bisogno dell'avvocato difensore. Ma siccome mi chiami in causa....
Ti ricordo peraltro che l'insoddisfazione di Tara non deriva da un fatto di empatia o relazionale ed emozionale col suo lui (ex) , ma per una mera diversità sul concetto della libido e di ciò che ne è correlato. Pertanto il linguaggio da caserma (fatto salvo che non fosse rivolto al caso in oggetto,ma alla "causa" così commentata da una partecipante del forum che aveva aperto già una discussione sul suo modo di vedere il tradimento"fisico", cercando consensi maschili),può essere accettato,considerando il tutto.


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

Trilo....hai attaccato Brunè.....non sai che Lero ne è  innamorato?
Adesso ti dovrai difendere dai due....eh...eh...eh...


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> *Brunetta*
> Andate in caserma a farvi i gavettoni.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha,allora non scherzavi quando ti proponevi alla dolce brunetta....


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io ho subito detto che il suo sarcasmo fosse "incisivo" ,cioè che incide..corrode.....ferisce; ancorché non giustificabile ma comprensibile,soprattutto da un uomo tradito. Io stesso nel momento della scoperta usai questo linguaggio triviale che ,seppur biasimevole spiega molto bene in modo prosaico quelle che in fondo, sono le paure di un tradimento e,qui riferendoci non al fatto in se,cioè al tradimento in oggetto ma,dell'interpretazione che ne da la sig.ra Tara,e con lei discorrendo, solo con lei, credo che ci stia un intervento turpiloquiante come quello di Trilobita , che non ha bisogno dell'avvocato difensore. Ma siccome mi chiami in causa....
> Ti ricordo peraltro che l'insoddisfazione di Tara non deriva da un fatto di empatia o relazionale ed emozionale col suo lui (ex) , ma per una mera diversità sul concetto della libido e di ciò che ne è correlato. Pertanto il linguaggio da caserma (fatto salvo che non fosse rivolto al caso in oggetto,ma alla "causa" così commentata da una partecipante del forum che aveva aperto già una discussione sul suo modo di vedere il tradimento"fisico", cercando consensi maschili),può essere accettato,considerando il tutto.


Esatto.
Come tentavo di spiegare,purtroppo,inutilmente,che il mio discorso,iniziando con un essere d'accordo con la tara della situazione,mi uniformavo al suo pensiero che poteva essere quello da me descritto.
In realtà,credo che ciò da me scritto,sia persino morigerato rispetto ad una che vive al grido"Lo scalpo di mia madre per un orgasmo in più!!!!!"...


----------



## Fairman (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hahaha,allora non scherzavi quando ti proponevi alla dolce brunetta....


Con questa affermazione mi hai pubblicamente scoperto


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Con questa affermazione mi hai pubblicamente scoperto


Allora non sei sfortunato,le disgrazie te le vai proprio a cercare.....


----------



## Fairman (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo....hai attaccato Brunè.....non sai che Lero ne è �� innamorato?
> Adesso ti dovrai difendere dai due....eh...eh...eh...��


Pensavo sapessi tenere un segreto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ingrato e assolutamente indelicato.
> Sensibilità zero.
> Tua moglie ha dimostrato di essere una persona sensibile,per bene,si è autoimposta,pur soffrendo come una cagna,di nasconderti la relazione con il collega,pur di non farti stare male e tu,come ringraziamento,la tieni lontano da te?
> ...


quoto 100%


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Come tentavo di spiegare,purtroppo,inutilmente,che il mio discorso,iniziando con un essere d'accordo con la tara della situazione,mi uniformavo al suo pensiero che poteva essere quello da me descritto.
> In realtà,credo che ciò da me scritto,sia persino morigerato rispetto ad una che vive al grido*"Lo scalpo di mia madre per un orgasmo in più!!!!!"*...


:rotfl:

questa me la segno...posso? dimmi di sì!! 

hai veramente una linguaccia


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quoto 100%


La parte offesa non solo non si costituisce parte civile,ma scagiona l'imputato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caserme,camerati......
> Curati,dai retta...
> Tra l'altro,mi rendo conto che il tuo quoziente intellettivo è sopravvalutato,da te in primis,se non arrivi a capire che il sarcasmo triviale al limite,lo uso volutamente per far capire a peso netto,anzi a tara,la proiezione del suo pensiero.
> Posso sapere io che faceva la.moglie di solo.con l'amante?
> Allora,con il tuo iponeurone datti una risposta....


Sei coerente.
Chiami sarcasmo la mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io ho subito detto che il suo sarcasmo fosse "incisivo" ,cioè che incide..corrode.....ferisce; ancorché non giustificabile ma comprensibile,soprattutto da un uomo tradito. Io stesso nel momento della scoperta usai questo linguaggio triviale che ,seppur biasimevole spiega molto bene in modo prosaico quelle che in fondo, sono le paure di un tradimento e,qui riferendoci non al fatto in se,cioè al tradimento in oggetto ma,dell'interpretazione che ne da la sig.ra Tara,e con lei discorrendo, solo con lei, credo che ci stia un intervento turpiloquiante come quello di Trilobita , che non ha bisogno dell'avvocato difensore. Ma siccome mi chiami in causa....
> Ti ricordo peraltro che l'insoddisfazione di Tara non deriva da un fatto di empatia o relazionale ed emozionale col suo lui (ex) , ma per una mera diversità sul concetto della libido e di ciò che ne è correlato. Pertanto il linguaggio da caserma (fatto salvo che non fosse rivolto al caso in oggetto,ma alla "causa" così commentata da una partecipante del forum che aveva aperto già una discussione sul suo modo di vedere il tradimento"fisico", cercando consensi maschili),può essere accettato,considerando il tutto.


Tu parlavi di te parlando di tua moglie, lui rivela se stesso parlando di altri. Mi sembra una differenza essenziale.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parlavi di te parlando di tua moglie, lui rivela se stesso parlando di altri. Mi sembra una differenza essenziale.


In realtà quando dico che ormai sei da neurodeliri non parlo di me,ma proprio di te.
Il sarcasmo confuso in mancanza di rispetto?
Ma verso chi?
Verso una lei ipotetica?
Ma lo capisci o no che  anche se si parlava della moglie il discorso volgeva verso una persona ipotetica?
Adesso mi aspetto se ne esca il solito illuminato a dire che getto il sasso e nascondo la mano....
Incredibile
Io non conosco lui
Io non conosco la moglie
Io non conosco l'amante
Come posso attaccare a ragion veduta una di queste persone,sui loro pensieri,nella loro intimità?
È chiaro che il discorso era un paradosso che mirava a smontare le affermazioni della tipa.
Sul forum l'hanno capito tutti,tranne una.
Mah....


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parlavi di te parlando di tua moglie, lui rivela se stesso parlando di altri. Mi sembra una differenza essenziale.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ho parlato ANCHE di me,a titolo di esempio; e ti garantisco che il mio comportamento è stato ben più censurabile,in quel momento,pur con l'attenuante della circostanza,che non quello di Trilo , che invece inveiva forse nel ricordo del "suo" tradimento, ma che stava solo parafrasando.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tu parlavi di te parlando di tua moglie, lui rivela se stesso parlando di altri. Mi sembra una differenza essenziale.
> ...


Tu potevi. A caldo si dice di tutto. Se si parla di altri, soprattutto quando sono nella fase calda, ci vuole una minima delicatezza. Non dubito che parli di sé e di cose non ancora superate, dopo molto tempo, ma la sua reazione costantemente rabbiosa nei miei confronti non è giustificabile come non lo sono le volgarità nei confronti del caso specifico e delle donne in generale.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tu parlavi di te parlando di tua moglie, lui rivela se stesso parlando di altri. Mi sembra una differenza essenziale.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda,io non inveisco nel "ricordo del mio tradimento",anche perché la certezza l'ho avuta solamente 15 anni dopo la separazione,quindi.
> Ma,qui,ogni volta che un tradito non è allineato agli illuminati,esce lo psicologo de noaltri,e dice la fatidica frase,frutto di un'immane spremitura meningea,"Parla così perché non ha superato il suo tradimento"....roba da simposio mondiale sul tema ascritto....
> Io non ho beccato mia moglie,lei non ha confessato,punto.
> A me è bastato il sospetto per chiedere la separazione.
> ...


Ma perché ce l'hai con me che sono pure tradita?
Cos'è che ti irrita tanto?
Hai cominciato ad attaccarmi un giorno dopo l'iscrizione?
Non corrispondo al tipo di donna ideale per te?
Pazienza!
Neanche tu sei il mio ideale, ma campi lo stesso.
Relax


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu potevi. A caldo si dice di tutto. Se si parla di altri, soprattutto quando sono nella fase calda, ci vuole una minima delicatezza. Non dubito che parli di sé e di cose non ancora superate, dopo molto tempo, ma la sua reazione costantemente rabbiosa nei miei confronti non è giustificabile come non lo sono le volgarità nei confronti del caso specifico e delle donne in generale.


Io,nei tuoi panni,visto come ti tratto male,reclamerei al collegio.
Ma,probabilmente non lo fai perché,dopo che ti sei fatta sfanculare già una volta,praticamente all'unanimità,che Arcistufo ancora ride,preferisci evitare.
Te l'ho già detto...esiste modo e modo per asserire.
Il tuo è il più presuntuoso del creato.
Io i presuntuosi non li digerisco manco a colazione,quindi.....


----------



## stany (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io,nei tuoi panni,visto come ti tratto male,reclamerei al collegio.
> Ma,probabilmente non lo fai perché,dopo che ti sei fatta sfanculare già una volta,praticamente all'unanimità,che Arcistufo ancora ride,preferisci evitare.
> Te l'ho già detto...esiste modo e modo per asserire.
> Il tuo è il più presuntuoso del creato.
> Io i presuntuosi non li digerisco manco a colazione,quindi.....


Cercando di comporre la lite,richiamandoCi all'ordine, devo bacchettare tutti e due....
Trilo, vero, a volte la tua arguzia cede il passo all'indelicatezza e all'inopportunità.
Brunè....non dico spocchiosa,ma a volte in effetti puoi "sembrare" presuntuosa,ma per me quando si è educati si può dire tutto,o quasi.
Ed ora.....avanti: dite quali sono secondo voi i miei difetti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io,nei tuoi panni,visto come ti tratto male,reclamerei al collegio.
> Ma,probabilmente non lo fai perché,dopo che ti sei fatta sfanculare già una volta,praticamente all'unanimità,che Arcistufo ancora ride,preferisci evitare.
> Te l'ho già detto...esiste modo e modo per asserire.
> Il tuo è il più presuntuoso del creato.
> Io i presuntuosi non li digerisco manco a colazione,quindi.....


Sono così presuntuosa che di te non me ne frega una cippa. 
Buona vita :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Cercando di comporre la lite,richiamandoCi all'ordine, devo bacchettare tutti e due....
> Trilo, vero, a volte la tua arguzia cede il passo all'indelicatezza e all'inopportunità.
> Brunè....non dico spocchiosa,ma a volte in effetti puoi "sembrare" presuntuosa,ma per me quando si è educati si può dire tutto,o quasi.
> Ed ora.....avanti: dite quali sono secondo voi i *miei* difetti.


Non ti fai i fatti tuoi? :mexican:
Non sono presuntuosa, sono consapevole


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono così presuntuosa che di te non me ne frega una cippa.
> Buona vita :up:


Lo auspico vivamente.
Come in passato ebbi più volte a sollecitare Suo disinteresse verso miei post,malauguratamente disatteso,si spera questa sia l'occasione propizia..


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

*Aggiornamento*

Due giorni fa ho avuto un confronto ,

Abbiamo parlato per ore .

 ho fatto tante domande , 
Volete sapere le sue risposte?



Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla.bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla..bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla.bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla..bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla.bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla..bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla.bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla..bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.

Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla.bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla..bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.
Bla .bla.bla.bel.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.bla.

Ora io mi chiedo , 
C"è un motivo per cui io dovrei ricostruire?
Che non siano i figli !


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Due giorni fa ho avuto un confronto ,
> 
> Abbiamo parlato per ore .
> 
> ...


se hai sentito solo "bla bla" non c'è niente da ricostruire. Se lo fai per i figli è un valido motivo, ma tornerai a vivere con lei  e non potrai sentire soli " bla bla" perché i figli non dovranno sentire il continuo disaccordo tra voi, altrimenti soffrirebbe di più a vedervi sempre litigare o ignorarvi.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Due giorni fa ho avuto un confronto ,
> 
> Abbiamo parlato per ore .
> 
> ...


Ehm,un pochino dura...da decifrare.
Ok,solo chiacchiere,ma qualche indizio in più,sulle sue motivazioni,non sarebbe male....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se hai sentito solo "bla bla" non c'è niente da ricostruire. Se lo fai per i figli è un valido motivo, ma tornerai a vivere con lei  e non potrai sentire soli " bla bla" perché i figli non dovranno sentire il continuo disaccordo tra voi, altrimenti soffrirebbe di più a vedervi sempre litigare o ignorarvi.


cerco di capire se ci sarà o no un futuro 
Io la amo, io la odio 
Non ci capisco più niente.
Forse non voglio capire .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> cerco di capire se ci sarà o no un futuro
> Io la amo, io la odio
> Non ci capisco più niente.
> Forse non voglio capire .


Guarda che è normale non capirci niente.
Ed è normale anche svegliarsi una mattina e sentire di non sentire più niente e spaventarsi. E poi tornare a stare male e poi... avere chiaro quello che vuoi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ehm,un pochino dura...da decifrare.
> Ok,solo chiacchiere,ma qualche indizio in più,sulle sue motivazioni,non sarebbe male....


in poche parole !

Ha voluto fare una nuova esperienza, 
Essendo che nella sua vita io sono stato l'unico uomo . 
Ero !!!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è normale non capirci niente.
> Ed è normale anche svegliarsi una mattina e sentire di non sentire più niente e spaventarsi. E poi tornare a stare male e poi... avere chiaro quello che vuoi.


per te e stato così ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> per te e stato così ?


Sì.
Ti ho fatto una sintesi di un tempo abbastanza lungo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> in poche parole !
> 
> Ha voluto fare una nuova esperienza,
> Essendo che nella sua vita io sono stato l'unico uomo .
> Ero !!!


Non è una spiegazione di comodo. Soprattutto non carica te di responsabilità. Riconosce che era un problema suo di validazione. Per me è un primo livello di comprensione. Non è che non ha detto altro perché non vuole, non sa.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ti ho fatto una sintesi di un tempo abbastanza lungo.


questo lungo mi preoccupa molto


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> in poche parole !
> 
> Ha voluto fare una nuova esperienza,
> Essendo che nella sua vita io sono stato l'unico uomo .
> Ero !!!


Nel senso che ha voluto provare una volta,o avere una relazione?
Perché,se non ricordo male,ha smesso solo dopo essere stata beccata a letto con l'amante,giusto?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nel senso che ha voluto provare una volta,o avere una relazione?
> Perché,se non ricordo male,ha smesso solo dopo essere stata beccata a letto con l'amante,giusto?


si ha voluto provare a farlo con un altro uomo .

No non voleva nessuna relazione

Si ha smesso subito dopo la scoperta


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> questo lungo mi preoccupa molto


La durata dipende da te.
Ricordo che mi dissero che ne sarei stata fuori in due anni. Mi sembrò un tempo infinito. Viverlo è quello che serve.


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> cerco di capire se ci sarà o no un futuro
> Io la amo, io la odio
> Non ci capisco più niente.
> Forse non voglio capire .


Non è semplice,o forse si.
Nel mio caso lo è stato,agevolato anche dal non aver avuto ancora figli.
Conoscendomi,sapevo non l'avrei mai accettato,quindi ognuno per la sua strada.
A tutt'oggi non mi pento della decisione presa.
Credo che in fondo tutti sappiamo già cosa decideremo di fare,che sia restare o andare,solo che all'inizio sembra una montagna da smuovere e ci fa paura incamminarci verso quella direzione.
Io prenderei una decisione,prima o poi,ma solo se convinto.
Tu puoi accettarlo?
Bene,adotta un sistema che ti porti a raggiungere l'obbiettivo soffrendo il meno possibile.
Se invece sai che,in cuor tuo,è inaccettabile,non perdere e non far perdere tempo a lei.....
In linea di massima,credo che chi si pente dopo essere stato scoperto,non sia sincero.
Poi,sapere che chi ti vorrebbe accanto è disposto a buttare la famiglia nel cesso per un'avventura di una notte...
Figuriamoci cosa sarebbe disposta a fare se c'è anche un pochino di sentimento....


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> in poche parole !
> 
> Ha voluto fare una nuova esperienza,
> Essendo che nella sua vita io sono stato l'unico uomo .
> Ero !!!



Bah a me sembra proprio una scusa "preparata", e i tanti bla bla penso lo dimostrino, ma i suoi bla bla ti sono sembrati sinceri???
Provare una cosa "nuova" e mettere a repentaglio la famiglia dopo tanti anni????


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bah a me sembra proprio una scusa "preparata", e i tanti bla bla penso lo dimostrino, ma i suoi bla bla ti sono sembrati sinceri???
> Provare una cosa "nuova" e mettere a repentaglio la famiglia dopo tanti anni????


sinceri ?
Non conosco più il significato di questa parola 

I bla bla bla , intendo che sono sempre le stesse motivazioni , sempre le stesse parole 
Perdono, ricostruzione , ti amo, mi dispiace,
Ho sbagliato, ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bah a me sembra proprio una scusa "preparata", e i tanti bla bla penso lo dimostrino, ma i suoi bla bla ti sono sembrati sinceri???
> Provare una cosa "nuova" e mettere a repentaglio la famiglia dopo tanti anni????


scusate ma non riesco a cancellare questo post. 
Che per errore lo inviato 2 volte 
Perdonatemi


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andate in caserma a farvi i gavettoni.


Già fatto cara "ipocrita", meglio la caserma che l'ipocrisia. Poi se fossimo tutti grandi intellettuali a chi dareste le vostre pillole o forse brodaglia di saggezza?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caserme,camerati......
> Curati,dai retta...
> Tra l'altro,mi rendo conto che il tuo quoziente intellettivo è sopravvalutato,da te in primis,se non arrivi a capire che il sarcasmo triviale al limite,lo uso volutamente per far capire a peso netto,anzi a tara,la proiezione del suo pensiero.
> Posso sapere io che faceva la.moglie di solo.con l'amante?
> Allora,con il tuo iponeurone datti una risposta....


Tempo perso. A lava' a capa' u' ciuccio si perde l'acqua o' tiemp' e u' sapone.


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non è semplice,o forse si.
> Nel mio caso lo è stato,agevolato anche dal non aver avuto ancora figli.
> Conoscendomi,sapevo non l'avrei mai accettato,quindi ognuno per la sua strada.
> A tutt'oggi non mi pento della decisione presa.
> ...


Trilobita, lo sai che mi stai sulle palle   e lo sai perchè : perchè *quello che scrivi è la verità*


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> sinceri ?
> Non conosco più il significato di questa parola
> 
> I bla bla bla , intendo che sono sempre le stesse motivazioni , sempre le stesse parole
> ...


Aggiungo che per la motivazione mi sembra di rivedere la puntata di "alta infedeltà" dove si tradiscono entrambi perché avevano avuto un solo uomo/donna, e sono ritornati insieme.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tempo perso. A lava' a capa' u' ciuccio si perde l'acqua o' tiemp' e u' sapone.&#55357;&#56841;


ti traduco per i non napoletani "a lavare la testa all'asino si perde l'acqua il tempo e il sapone".:up:


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Aggiungo che per la motivazione mi sembra di rivedere la puntata di "alta infedeltà" dove si tradiscono entrambi perché avevano avuto un solo uomo/donna, e sono ritornati insieme.


Quella del bagnino?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ti traduco per i non napoletani "a lavare la testa all'asino si perde l'acqua il tempo e il sapone".:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quella del bagnino?


No quella dell'ultima stagione, la ragazza spagnola veterinaria che va sui siti d'incontri in cerca di "gioia" e il marito che si scopa la segretaria dell'agriturismo e viene scoperto.
Lei lo caccia di casa facendolo una "merda" non dicendogli però che anche lei ha una relazione extra si rimettono insieme e viene scoperta dal marito. n "tarantella".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Trilobita, lo sai che mi stai sulle palle   e lo sai perchè : perchè *quello che scrivi è la verità*


Non è vero.
Conosco donne che hanno tradito, non scoperte, e poi sono state accanto al marito per decenni e l'hanno accudito amorevolmente in gravissime malattie.
Tradire non è sinonimo di indifferenza, abbandono, trascuratezza.
E se si sta vicino a chi sta male c'è tanto bene.
Io ho trovato insopportabile subito la vicinanza di chi mi aveva tradito e i chiarimenti successivi mi hanno fatto capire che non era la persona per me, ma non è detto che sia così per tutti.
L'orgoglio non è buon consigliere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> No quella dell'ultima stagione, la ragazza spagnola veterinaria che va sui siti d'incontri in cerca di "gioia" e il marito che si scopa la segretaria dell'agriturismo e viene scoperto.
> Lei lo caccia di casa facendolo una "merda" non dicendogli però che anche lei ha una relazione extra si rimettono insieme e viene scoperta dal marito. n "tarantella".


Una fonte profonda.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una fonte profonda.



Profondissima, come la motivazione.....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Profondissima, come la motivazione.....


La motivazione cosciente quasi mai è quella reale.
Pensa che mio marito aveva elaborato questa "sono debole e non so dire di no" neanche fosse un divo assediato dalle fans. 
Ma le sue motivazioni erano altre. Ha rifiutato di approfondire, almeno in un primo tempo, poi non so.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La motivazione cosciente quasi mai è quella reale.
> Pensa che mio marito aveva elaborato questa "sono debole e non so dire di no" neanche fosse un divo assediato dalle fans.
> Ma le sue motivazioni erano altre. Ha rifiutato di approfondire, almeno in un primo tempo, poi non so.



Ma anche questa del caso specifico mi sembra abbastanza "ridicola" quella di tuo marito devi ammettere però che sia "esilarante".
Concordo con te che il vero motivo non verrà mai svelato.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La motivazione cosciente quasi mai è quella reale.
> Pensa che mio marito aveva elaborato questa "sono debole e non so dire di no" neanche fosse un divo assediato dalle fans.
> Ma le sue motivazioni erano altre. Ha rifiutato di approfondire, almeno in un primo tempo, poi non so.


Per me esiste solo una spiegazione.

Mi và lo faccio e chi sene frega del mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma anche questa del caso specifico mi sembra abbastanza "ridicola" quella di tuo marito devi ammettere però che sia "esilarante".
> Concordo con te che il vero motivo non verrà mai svelato.


Ma non è che un* non vuole svelarlo, non lo sa.
In questo caso è probabilmente lo stesso di mio marito e di tanti tradimenti: bisogno di validazione.


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Trilobita, lo sai che mi stai sulle palle   e lo sai perchè : perchè *quello che scrivi è la verità*


Fai attenzione,un'affermazione del genere può nuocere gravemente alla psiche già provata di qualcuno....


----------



## Niko72 (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per me esiste solo una spiegazione.
> 
> Mi và lo faccio e chi sene frega del mondo.


Condivido quanto scritto da leroluni, la signora ne era attratta e gli e la data...ora con i bla.bla.bla cerca di inpietosire il marito...ti amo...non mi lasciare...volevo provare un altro uomo...come se tradire il marito per "provare"non avesse la sua rilevanza...."mi lasci per una scappatella" la considerata una cosuccia da niente


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

Boh pensate se invece avesse detto: "Ok tanto sto meglio senza di te."


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

Niko72 ha detto:


> Condivido quanto scritto da leroluni, la signora ne era attratta e gli e la data...ora con i bla.bla.bla cerca di inpietosire il marito...ti amo...non mi lasciare...volevo provare un altro uomo...come se tradire il marito per "provare"non avesse la sua rilevanza...."mi lasci per una scappatella" la considerata una cosuccia da niente


Naturalmente quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2017)

Mai dire mai. Così mi ha risposto non molto tempo fa un mio vecchio amico, persone ligia al dovere, docente severo, impegnato nel sociale, sposato con figli. Intransigente da sempre nei confronti del tradimento.Mi aveva spiazzato, detto da lui. Mi aveva chiarito, che le persone possono innamorarsi o provare un sentimento per un'altra persona così improvvisamente da esserne travolti. Può accadere, uno sbandamento.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh pensate se invece avesse detto: "Ok tanto sto meglio senza di te."


Stiamo parlando del prima che accadesse, non del dopo, quando si cerca di rimediare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando del prima che accadesse, non del dopo, quando si cerca di rimediare.


La giustificazione gliel'ha data dopo. Avrebbe potuto dire che erano fatti suoi e non doveva giustificare proprio niente.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La giustificazione gliel'ha data dopo. Avrebbe potuto dire che erano fatti suoi e non doveva giustificare proprio niente.


Una risposta del genere all'interno di una coppia, anche se in un momento particolare, la reputo
un'enorme mancanza di rispetto in linea col tradimento. In pratica peggiora solo la cosa.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> *Per me* esiste solo una spiegazione.
> 
> Mi và lo faccio e chi sene frega del mondo.


...ed è esattamente il grassetto che indica da un lato la tua Unicità e dall'altro l'estrema variabilità del mondo, che non sei tu. 

Ed è questo piccolissimo particolare che segna la differenza fra il voler comprendere e il voler assolvere. Sbattendo di muso contro il muro della diversità fra persone e dell'incomunicabilità, in particolare nel secondo caso dove la posizione è "Io sono io (in più sostenuto dall'essere vittima del dolore che tu, puttana!/puttaniere!, mi hai inferto alle spalle) e voi non siete un cazzo.  

Scelte. Tutte valide. 

Ma che ognuno si assuma la sua. 
E non scarichi a giro. 

Se si sceglie di non ascoltare, perchè il verdetto è già stato emesso, e va benissimo, che si dica la verità. 
Ossia che non si vuole ascoltare. 

E non la si giri su "l'altro non ha nulla da dire". 
Che magari è pure vero, ma se non ascolto è solo frutto dell'immaginazione di chi si rifiuta all'ascolto. 

E ribadisco, scelta assolutamente comprensibile. 

Se si tradisce, è nei presupposti il poter essere sfanculati senza appello. E' il gioco del potere che cambia di mano.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

Niko72 ha detto:


> Condivido quanto scritto da leroluni, la signora ne era attratta e gli e la data...ora con i bla.bla.bla cerca di inpietosire il marito...ti amo...non mi lasciare...volevo provare un altro uomo...come se tradire il marito per "provare"non avesse la sua rilevanza...."mi lasci per una scappatella" la considerata una cosuccia da niente


Non è questione di rilevanza. 

Se lei ha tradito davvero per provare che deve dire? 

E personalmente ne conosco di persone che davvero hanno tradito per curiosità unita ad attrazione. Non nascono attrazioni senza curiosità, fra l'altro. 

Lei da le sue spiegazioni, al marito, nella conoscenza di sua moglie, collocare quel che lei dice di sè. 
Sulla base di quel che c'era prima. 

Non è che lei deve trovare una scusa che piaccia a chi la ascolta eh....lei dice il suo. 
E su quello si fa anche valutare. 

L'impietosire lo leggo come una via di mezzo fra un'accusa di manipolazione (che implicitamente è "non farti inculare di nuovo") e una difesa dal timore di impietosirsi e non verificare quel he servirebbe per poter muovere il passo. 

Fondamentalmente parla delle paure di chi ascolta la spiegazione. 

Non di chi da la spiegazione. 

E la paura la comprendo.

Ma mascherarla nel giudizio dell'altro non serve, in primis a chi deve ascoltare e valutare. 

A questo punto, se la ricerca è di una qualche giustificazione, meglio lasciar andare tutto. 

Giustificazione non c'è.

Si può comprendere. Ma è un altro livello. 
E serve che ci siano entrambi. 

Se non si entrambi lì, meglio salutarsi. 
O prendersi il tempo per vedere se ci si arriva al desiderio di comprendere/si.

E mica per l'amore...l'amore non c'entra nulla in queste dinamiche...ed è esso stesso una giustificazione..dall'una o dall'altra parte.


----------



## ologramma (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Conosco donne che hanno tradito, non scoperte, e poi sono state accanto al marito per decenni e l'hanno accudito amorevolmente in gravissime malattie.
> Tradire non è sinonimo di indifferenza, abbandono, trascuratezza.
> E se si sta vicino a chi sta male c'è tanto bene.
> ...


.
non è che posso applicarlo anche me .....omino


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai. Così mi ha risposto non molto tempo fa un mio vecchio amico, persone ligia al dovere, docente severo, impegnato nel sociale, sposato con figli. Intransigente da sempre nei confronti del tradimento.Mi aveva spiazzato, detto da lui. Mi aveva chiarito, che le persone possono innamorarsi o provare un sentimento per un'altra persona così improvvisamente da esserne travolti. Può accadere, uno sbandamento.


Scusami Ginevra,ma noto che succede spesso.
Uno dice che,in linea di massima,il traditore scoperto non è sincero quando definisce il suo rammarico.
Che senso ha dire che no,non è vero,un mio amico.....
Certo,può essere,ma chiaro che non fa testo,no?
Perché altrimenti è inutile interloquire,se le eccezioni fanno statistica,neppure l'acqua del mare è salata,visto che in una sperduta località del pianeta,il fiume,grazie a correnti anomale sfocia rendendo dolce l'acqua del mare in quella zona....
Se il tuo amico dice di essere integerrimo,ma....significa che integerrimo è,ma non in tutto.
Io,proprio in questo forum,traditori che vanno all'appuntamento  con l'amante,avendo la morte nel cuore nei confronti del consorte,non ne ho ancora conosciuti.
Viceversa,quasi tutti,ripeto QUASI,sono mortificati,quando vengono beccati.
Addirittura,nel caso di specie,lei ha dimostrato che il sentimento preponderante dopo essere stata beccata,non era la consapevolezza di essere stata meschina verso di lui,nooo,era solo incazzatissima verso chi credeva fosse il delatore,altroché...
Comunque capisco anche la tentazione del pat pat spallaiolo,sempre irresistibile in questi casi.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di rilevanza.
> 
> Se lei ha tradito davvero per provare che deve dire?
> 
> ...


Forse chi ascolta la giustificazione non ha paura, ma rabbia.
Il dire la verità, "mi andava"  sarebbe pur sempre un dura realtà, ma sarebbe la verità, risparmierebbe al traditore la necessità dei fragili paraventi dietro cui nascondersi.

Il Marchese del grillo, era tanto che non sentivo dire io sono io e  voi..........., ogni tanto fa bene rinverdire il passato


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Una risposta del genere all'interno di una coppia, anche se in un momento particolare, la reputo
> un'enorme mancanza di rispetto in linea col tradimento. In pratica peggiora solo la cosa.


Quindi quell'altra è una risposta accettabile da cui partire.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non è che posso applicarlo anche me .....omino


Infatti.


----------



## ologramma (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.


si o nò, che vor di infatti


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> si o nò, che vor di infatti


Sì, anche tu sei l'esempio di chi ha tradito, ma è poi fedele alla relazione.


----------



## ologramma (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, anche tu sei l'esempio di chi ha tradito, ma è poi fedele alla relazione.


.
così mi piace di più:up:


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi quell'altra è una risposta accettabile da cui partire.


Io sono molto razionale, a volte grezzo nell sinteticità dei ragionamenti, faccio pochi voli pindarici, pforsè perchè manco di fantasia.

Penso  però   che   l'unica risposta possibile, mi andava perchè si, sia la risposta migliore.


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ed è esattamente il grassetto che indica da un lato la tua Unicità e dall'altro l'estrema variabilità del mondo, che non sei tu.
> 
> Ed è questo piccolissimo particolare che segna la differenza fra il voler comprendere e il voler assolvere. Sbattendo di muso contro il muro della diversità fra persone e dell'incomunicabilità, in particolare nel secondo caso dove la posizione è "Io sono io (in più sostenuto dall'essere vittima del dolore che tu, puttana!/puttaniere!, mi hai inferto alle spalle) e voi non siete un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Non capisco,comprendere cosa?
Sai volevo provare la novità....
Ah,beh,allora...potevi dirlo prima,ed io che pensavo mi avessi tradito...che stupido!!!
Scusami sai,ma stiamo parlando di rapporti seri tra persone o dell'ultimo modello di scarpa alla moda?
No,perché a questo punto Tara è da rivalutare in toto.
Mi è venuto a noia scopare sempre e solo con te,cerco altro,embè,qual'e' il problema?
Se mi becchi,sono dispiaciuta e mi hai beccato PROPRIO in quell'unica occasione,altrimenti avanti savoia....


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi quell'altra è una risposta accettabile da cui partire.


La verità è  che nel momento in cui sentiamo le risposte, ciascuno ha già chiaro in mente cosa farà, e qualunque risposta gli verrà data, non solo non verrà acccettata, ma non cambierà il corso delle decisioni.

Ciascun essere umano ha un proprio processo di crescita interiore, che lo porterà da adulto ad essere una persona ben precisa e  unica, e che ha gia dentro  le risposte a tutto.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse chi ascolta la giustificazione non ha paura, ma rabbia.
> Il dire la verità, "mi andava"  sarebbe pur sempre un dura realtà, ma sarebbe la verità, risparmierebbe al traditore la necessità dei fragili paraventi dietro cui nascondersi.
> 
> Il Marchese del grillo, era tanto che non sentivo dire io sono io e  voi..........., ogni tanto fa bene rinverdire il passato


Il marchese del grillo me l'ha insegnato trilobita, quando una volta ho detto Io sono Io, e lui mi ha citato il marchese...mi ha fatta ridere e riflettere sulle implicazioni "altre" di una frase che per me è assolutamente liberatoria da un sacco di catene antiche, ma da fuori può essere letta in moltissimi altri modi 

Chi ascolta immagino abbia un sacco di emozioni, fra cui anche la rabbia. 
Io non so se sono mai stata tradita da un compagno scopando, se l'hanno fatto non me ne sono accorta. E quindi non ho potuto sentire emozioni a riguardo. 

I miei due tradimenti fondamentali riguardano mia madre e l'uomo che mi ha violentata. Giocando sulla fiducia che gli avevo consegnato quella sera. 

Rabbia? Te l'ho detto, io mi sono vendicata per quasi 20 anni...con tutti i maschi. Con quello che comporta la vendetta. 
Ho poi capito che quell'uomo aveva semplicemente risvegliato, evidenziato un tradimento molto più antico di lui. 

E, paradossalmente, mi ha fatto pure un favore. Che ho potuto andare a "riprendermi"...e adesso posso affermare Io sono Io, senza aver bisogno di metterci al seguito, esplicitamente o implicitamente, e voi non siete un cazzo. 

ho imparato che il tradimento ha tante forme. Io stessa sono una traditrice. In molteplici forme del tradimento. 

Ho imparato che la rabbia  è un contenitore, e dentro c'è veramente tanta roba...che non riguarda praticamente mai l'altro, ma cose che stavano già dentro e l'altro ha attivato suo malgrado. 
Ho imparato che la paura nutre la rabbia. E più è forte la paura, più la rabbia può essere distruttiva. 

Una delle cose più importanti che ho imparato è che il Dolore è mio. Nessuno me lo può dare e nessuno me lo può togliere. Mi compone. E si accompagna al Piacere. Non esistono uno senza l'altro. 

E stare solo nell'uno o solo nell'altro è distorsione. Allontanamento dalla realtà di se stessi...

E non esiste una giustificazione valida al dolore. 

Si può comprendere. Si può accettare. 

Ma giustificare...no. E' un loop in se stessi la giustificazione del dolore...ed è uno dei motivi per cui i traditi che scrivono qui, più si arrabattano nel cercare di giustificare più affondano nella rabbia o nella tristezza, che sono poi cose molto simili...

Andare oltre, e comprendere, non l'altro, ma se stessi in quel dolore è ciò che segna la differenza. 

E questo si fa da soli. 

Certo...se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che sa accogliere la rabbia, con tutto quello che contiene è un sostegno. 
Ma quella rabbia bisogna avere il coraggio di darla in mano all'altro. Come apertura ad un mondo interiore. 

Se penso a me, anche da violentata, quella rabbia non l'ho consegnata a nessuno. L'ho tenuta chiusa. In me. Nella rivalsa e nell'affermazione della mia non perdita di potere. Per affermare che quella che io avevo percepito come una profanazione di un sacro (la mia volontà, non il mio corpo) era ancora in mio controllo. 

Scindendomi...quella che lavorativamente era assolutamente prestante, precisa, pignola e quella che di notte emergeva come una sorta di ombra cattiva che cercava una sua posizione nel mondo...mi ha fatto male quel dividermi dentro (ci leggi qualcosa leroluni?)...ho imparato che quel modo di combattere, era in realtà un combattere me stessa. 

E ho sempre protetto quelli a cui volevo bene dalla mia rabbia, dal mio dolore...anche qui, vissuti e compiti assegnati anticamente...ma non riuscivo a stimare..non si può stimare chi si protegge da se stessi...è una affermazione implicita della propria superiorità (farlocca). 

Da poco ho imparato che esistono persone che reggono l'impatto con me. E a loro mi inchino. Con gratitudine e riconoscenza. Perchè mi donano il poter essere me, interamente. Anche con la mia rabbia...

Ma reggono l'impatto perchè io mi sono fidata DI ME e ho provato a impattare...fottendomene, una volta tanto, delle conseguenze e delle responsabilità...Ma ho ancora paura, se devo essere sincera. E penso che avrò sempre paura. 
La differenza è che non ho più nè vergogna della mia paura nè vergogna della mia vergogna nè considero più la rabbia come la consideravo...e non ho più bisogno di dividermi dentro per avere un posto.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non capisco,comprendere cosa?
> Sai volevo provare la novità....
> Ah,beh,allora...potevi dirlo prima,ed io che pensavo mi avessi tradito...che stupido!!!
> Scusami sai,ma stiamo parlando di rapporti seri tra persone o dell'ultimo modello di scarpa alla moda?
> ...


Perchè ha voluto provare? 

Cosa c'è dentro il bisogno di provare? 

Quali mancanze? 

Certo, se non interessa capire il mondo interiore dell'altro, perchè ha impattato col proprio e ha fatto male...comprendere non è sensato. 

Io sono una curiosa. Invece. Al netto del dolore. 

E dietro il provare, dietro il velo di una spiegazione tanto superficiale, sono curiosa di sapere perchè. 

Pensa che "perchè" è stata la domanda che mi ha attanagliata per anni anche rispetto al ragazzetto che mi ha violentata. Perchè. 
Non sono ancora riuscita a capirlo. Non ho avuto i coglioni di chiederglielo. 

Attraverso altri stupratori ho capito però cose.

Che non cambiano i fatti. Non giustificano. 
Ma li collocano. 

E io sono una curiosa. Ripeto. forse è questa una discrimine. La curiosità.
E forse anche un senso della solitudine e della non esistenza di me, dell'essere sola al mondo senza soluzione e senza alternativa, che mi libera dal cercare nell'altro agganci per me. L'altro diventa quindi un Altro. Qualcuno che non so. Che magari scarto pure eh. Ma il punto è che "non so".


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Una risposta del genere all'interno di una coppia, anche se in un momento particolare, la reputo
> un'enorme mancanza di rispetto in linea col tradimento. In pratica peggiora solo la cosa.


Quoto.Una risposta del genere è indice di profondo egoismo e di chiusura alla possibilità di recupero.Anche se forse è indice di assenza di ipocrisia ed opportunismo.Ma comunque anche di mancanza di "interesse" nei confronti della coppia e del suo destino.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Andare oltre, e comprendere, non l'altro, ma se stessi in quel dolore è ciò che segna la differenza.
> 
> .


Confesso che le costruzioni del tuo pensiero, come le fai ed esponi, mi fanno sentire veramentee piccolo, non riesco ad addentrarmi così profondamente nell'analisi di me stesso.

Ma sopratutto non riesco a trovare nessuna giusitficazione o comprensione in chi tradisce, e non vado oltre.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Confesso che le costruzioni del tuo pensiero, come le fai ed esponi, mi fanno sentire veramentee piccolo, non riesco ad addentrarmi così profondamente nell'analisi di me stesso.
> 
> Ma sopratutto non riesco a trovare nessuna giusitficazione o comprensione in chi tradisce, e non vado oltre.


Non sentirti piccolo!! Mi imbarazzo...dico davvero! 

Io non avevo molte altre opzioni che all'entrare in me stessa. 
Sembra una cosa da poco, ma quando tua madre ti ripete che tu le hai scarnificato la vita, un motivo alla tua esistenza te lo devi pur cercare. Che non è bello dirsi "esisto per scarnificare la vita della persone più importante al mondo per me. La mia "creatrice"..." Questo semplificando di molto. 

E non usandolo come giustificazione a ciò che sono e ho fatto nella vita. 

Ho comunque sempre scelto. A volte consapevolmente, a volte no. A volte era solo reazione. 
Ma ero comunque io eh. Potevo decidere per il "bene" e per il "male", e ho fatto le mie scelte. 

Potrei dire "ho tradito perchè mi è successo questo e quest'altro". Questa è comprensione. Racconto di come si svolge la trama di un vissuto nel fare quotidiano. 

Ma non è che aver compreso giustifichi in un qualche modo. Nè che ponga le basi per una qualche forma del perdono. 
Non è che posso andare da chi ho tradito e dirgli "oh, senti, sono stata una stronza, ti ho tradito. Ma sai, la mia mamma .... , e poi a 19 anni quel tipo ... " 
Non avrebbe il minimo senso. Non avrebbe il minimo aggancio con il suo dolore. 

Potremmo condividere i dolori...io ti spiego da dove vengo, e tu mi spieghi cosa il dolore che ti ho inflitto ti ha risvegliato. E su quelle basi, forse, forse, possiamo fare qualcosa di buono. Foss'anche salutarci degnamente. 

E ricordarci reciprocamente come persone con cui si sono imparate cose di sè. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

La mia soluzione, dopo essermi confrontata con il fatto che il mio modo di essere metteva l'altro in condizioni di sofferenza (rinnovando tutta una serie di vissuti dolorosi in me, quindi in fondo una motivazione egoistica) ho iniziato prima ad avvertire. Poi a chiedere di condividere il mio modo di essere. 

E, per paradosso, il mio ex che mi aveva detto "sì, ci sono. Condivido con te anche questo" mi ha mentito, se ne è stato lì senza dirmi niente, compiacendomi e sperando di cambiarmi, non voleva me. Voleva quella che lui voleva io fossi, non quella che ero. 
E quindi mi ha tradito. Anche se non ha scopato a giro, che io sappia. Ma fra noi era permesso e nei patti c'era il non dirlo. 

Quindi il tradimento fra noi, che era non rompere il patto di condivisione reciproca e trasparente, l'ha tradito lui che non ha trombato. 
Mi ha addolorata? tantissimo. La sensazione per me è stata che dieci anni della mia vita fossero totalmente falsi. E tutta un'altra serie di cose. Dolorose. Fra cui il fatto che un posto per me allora non esisteva. 
Poi ho iniziato a ragionare. A provare a capire. E con lui non potevo, visto che ha dato di matto quando gli ho detto che non potevo più stare con lui. Di matto per davvero. 
E ho iniziato a ragionare non per giustificare lui. Ma per ri-trovare me. Il mio posto. La mia posizione. La mia identità, se vogliamo. 

Cavolo leroluni...non so bene come spiegare...la giustificazione, il perdono non portano da nessuna parte. Sono palliativi. Per la mia esperienza. 

E' la pacificazione col proprio dolore, con la propria delusione ad essere il volano. 

E non è una colpa non voler comprendere. Non è un mancare ad una qualche responsabilità. A volte è semplicemente oltre le proprie possibilità. Un proprio limite. Non resta che accettare. 

Lasciar andare e andare oltre però. 
Non rimanere fermi col gatto a nove code in mano, senza spare bene a chi darlo sulla schiena e finire per darlo a se stessi in mancanza di altri. (cosa che ti ripeto io ho fatto per quasi 20 anni, quindi più che dire che è una stronzata in termini di "guadagno" personale, non mi permetto...so, a grandi linee il motore di quella roba lì)

Ma, e questa è stata da sempre la mia spinta, col cazzo che resto piegata di fronte agli avvenimenti della vita. 
L vita non è nè buona nè cattiva. Offre opportunità, anche negli avvenimenti peggiori. Sta ad ognuno prendere le opportunità e trasformare. 

Il mio comprendere non è altruismo...è egoismo puro. 
Comprendo per liberarmi. Per curiosità. Per arricchimento. 

Ho la sensazione che per te comprendere includa il perdonare. o quel che vuoi. ma che sia comunque una forma di resa all'altro. 

E no. Non lo è. 

Il comprendere serve per decidere se muoversi verso l'altro o andare in direzione opposta. Ma andarci leggeri. E senza giudizi...che i giudizi sono pesi davvero inutili, e lenti offuscate con cui poi si guarda il mondo.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sentirti piccolo!! Mi imbarazzo...dico davvero!
> 
> Dico sempre quello che penso, e confermi in questo post quello che ho già detto.


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Dico sempre quello che penso, e confermi in questo post quello che ho già detto.


Mi piace chi dice quello che pensa senza farsi troppe remore! 

Mi tengo l'imbarazzo allora 

Aggiungo una riflessione, visto che ci siamo...

prima ho scritto che non esiste una giustificazione al dolore, e poi pensavo, e mi chiedevo, se esiste una giustificazione al piacere. 
E non ho trovato giustificazione neanche a quello. 

Non c'è un vero e proprio motivo giustificante il piacere, come il dolore...a me sembrano sempre più doni che ci si fa...reciprocamente e ognuno secondo le proprie possibilità...

Solo che il piacere è più facile da giustificarsi. In fondo ci si sente meritevoli di piacere. Quasi come fosse una cosa "dovuta"...

Ma in fondo non c'entra nulla il merito...piacere e dolore fanno parte del vivere. E sono solo due facce della stessa medaglia. 

Solo che col piacere non ci si gioca tanto la comprensione. Lo si prende senza troppo discutere. Lo si accetta spontaneamente, per così dire...

Il dolore, io credo sia ancora visto come una sorta di punizione, di castigo, una sorta di punizione molto più grande dell'umano...e in questa percezione si amplifica anche la sua percezione...

non so se mi spiego...e neanche come tu possa usarla, questa riflessione. Tu o altri. 

Io intanto la metto qui...per me comprendere il piacere, comprendere che non dipendeva da me che mi venisse donato e che non potevo controllare in alcun modo quel donare, quel concedere, è stato istruttivo...almeno tanto quanto comprendere che il dolore non è una punizione, è una emozione. E dice soltanto che sono ancora Viva e ricca di Vita, più che altro


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ma sopratutto non riesco a trovare nessuna giusitficazione o comprensione in chi tradisce, e non vado oltre.


Se mia moglie mi tradisce e tentasse di giustificare o di chiedere "la mia comprensione" credo potrei anche rovesciargli la casa addosso.

La comprensione è un desiderio che parte sempre dal tradito, ed è fatica e sofferenza.

Non è obbligatoria, per fortuna.. si può anche sbattere la porta 

Il dramma è secondo me quando il tradito "chiede" senza accorgersene giustificazione di quanto avvenuto, nel confronto

Perché resterà sempre deluso (temo)

(Giustificazione = rendere giusto = tu traditore hai fatto cosa giusta = equazione impossibile x il tradito)


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io sono molto razionale, a volte grezzo nell sinteticità dei ragionamenti, faccio pochi voli pindarici, pforsè perchè manco di fantasia.
> 
> Penso  però   che   l'unica risposta possibile, mi andava perchè si, sia la risposta migliore.


Migliore per chi?
È la più superficiale. È ovvio che si fa una cosa è perché fa piacere farla.
Non sempre si fanno le cose con piena consapevolezza, anzi credo raramente.
Del resto c'è chi fa le cose anche con sensi di colpa, non solo nei confronti di altri, ma anche di se stesso, per un bisogno di capire qualcosa che ancora non sa cos'è.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mia moglie mi tradisce e tentasse di giustificare o di chiedere "la mia comprensione" credo potrei anche rovesciargli la casa addosso.
> 
> La comprensione è un desiderio che parte sempre dal tradito, ed è fatica e sofferenza.
> 
> ...


Non è giustificazione è trovare un senso.
Ma un senso non c'è.
Non c'è un senso all'interno del quadro del tradito. È questo che crea quella dissonanza cognitiva e quello straniamento come se si fosse stati trasportati in un mondo parallelo dove tutto appare uguale, ma è tutto diverso.
Purtroppo non c'è nulla da fare altro che lavorare per integrare l'accaduto nel vissuto. Sono lacrime e sangue e vomito e poi bisogna pulire tutto.
Il mondo, il proprio mondo che si vede dopo non è più il proprio è uno che ci fa schifo, ma quello è.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una precisazione sul neretto.
> Più che digerire bisognerebbe capire che* in un tradimento nessun corpo viene profanato.
> Non si tratta di una tomba.*
> Qualsiasi donna usa il proprio corpo come gli pare e piace, essendo consapevole di quello che sta facendo e anche delle eventuali conseguenze delle sue decisioni..
> La donna e quell'altra uomo sono perfettamente d'accordo nella mutua gestione dei propri corpi.


Infatti è l'esatto contrario di una tomba (ci nasce la vita). E' però effettivamente uno spazio sacro, perchè la sessualità è sempre uno spazio sacro; e se non lo fosse non sarebbe così emozionante dissacrarlo. Il giorno (che spero non venga mai) in cui la sessualità e il corpo della persona a cui si è legati non fossero più uno spazio sacro, il problema tradimento non esisterebbe più. Scopare sarebbe uguale a stringere la mano, solo più piacevole perchè negli organi sessuali ci sono più terminazioni nervose.


----------



## insane (1 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Infatti è l'esatto contrario di una tomba (ci nasce la vita). E' però effettivamente uno spazio sacro, perchè la sessualità è sempre uno spazio sacro; e se non lo fosse non sarebbe così emozionante dissacrarlo. Il giorno (che spero non venga mai) in cui la sessualità e il corpo della persona a cui si è legati non fossero più uno spazio sacro, il problema tradimento non esisterebbe più. Scopare sarebbe uguale a stringere la mano, solo più piacevole perchè negli organi sessuali ci sono più terminazioni nervose.


Ho un amico (neanche 30enne) poliamoroso che convive ormai da anni con la sua ragazza, poliamorosa anch'essa. Io purtroppo sono limitato e non capisco neanche minimamente come possano vivere in quel modo ma mi sono convinto che il futuro del genere umano e' molto probabile che sara' piu' simile a come vivono la vita loro piuttosto che come la immagin(av)o io. 
Parlare con questo amico e sentire la serenita' con la quale mi dice cose tipo "si la mia ragazza questo mese se ne e' fatti un paio diversi, io ultimamente sono impegnato al lavoro e non ho tempo per darle sesso quindi si lei si arrangia e a me va bene cosi'. Il prossimo mese esco con una anche io visto che avro' un po' di tempo libero" .. beh.. dire che mi spiazza e' poco


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> cerco di capire se ci sarà o no un futuro
> Io la amo, io la odio
> *Non ci capisco più niente.
> Forse non voglio capire *.


Perfetto. Se non ti scordi questa acquisizione vedrai che la confusione terribile nella quale, non per tua colpa,  stai vivendo, cesserà, e via via farà capolino un principio d'ordine nella tua vita.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Migliore per chi?
> È la più superficiale. È ovvio che si fa una cosa è perché fa piacere farla.
> Non sempre si fanno le cose con piena consapevolezza, anzi credo raramente.
> Del resto c'è chi fa le cose anche con sensi di colpa, non solo nei confronti di altri, ma anche di se stesso, per un bisogno di capire qualcosa che ancora non sa cos'è.



Migliore per tutti.
Chi tradisce ha la possibilità di recuperare un po di dignità, evitando di avvitarsi in giustificazioni che portano invece sempre pù a fondo.
Chi è tradito/a, ha un visione a cui dare maggiore credibilità. 

Io credo inoltre, che tutte le scelte siano dentro di noi, anche quelle che non pensiamo dover fare, niente è casuale, e andare a letto con un altro/a non è scivolare su una buccia di banana,  non credo inoltre si abbiano sensi di colpa mentre ci si sollazza.



Un senso non c'è.
Non c'è un senso all'interno del quadro del tradito.
Il mondo, quello che si vede dopo non è più il proprio. E' un mondo cambiato, noi con esso,  che contiene quello che c'èra prima, qualcosa in meno e qualcosa di diverso.

Io sono sicuramente cambiato, impattai pesantemente su qualcosa che non avrei mai immaginato potesse toccarmi. Così, come quando ti tocca la malattia da cui tu ti ritieni chissà per quale motivo, immune rispetto agli altri, e ti accorgi che non lo sei.

E poi la convalescenza ti restituisce il senso di benessere e la voglia di vivere.
La convalescenza del tradimento, non si sa mai quanto dura, benessere bà meglio non parlarne, dopo stai meglio ripetto al principio della scoperta, ma la tua vita è cambiata.

Scrivere sul forum mi ha aiutato a scaricare, forse i tempi erano maturi, forse l'incontro a Pasqua e i chiarimenti con lei mi hanno permesso di dare un taglio col passato del noi che non c'è più, ma questo taglio non potrà mai essere netto, dal passsato ogni tanto i fantasmi ritornano.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ho un amico (neanche 30enne) poliamoroso che convive ormai da anni con la sua ragazza, poliamorosa anch'essa. Io purtroppo sono limitato e non capisco neanche minimamente come possano vivere in quel modo ma mi sono convinto che il futuro del genere umano e' molto probabile che sara' piu' simile a come vivono la vita loro piuttosto che come la immagin(av)o io.
> Parlare con questo amico e sentire la serenita' con la quale mi dice cose tipo "si la mia ragazza questo mese se ne e' fatti un paio diversi, io ultimamente sono impegnato al lavoro e non ho tempo per darle sesso quindi si lei si arrangia e a me va bene cosi'. Il prossimo mese esco con una anche io visto che avro' un po' di tempo libero" .. beh.. dire che mi spiazza e' poco


Qui l'aspetto emozionante è la sensazione di potenza che comunica il sentirsi al di sopra del costume corrente, e la capacità di dominare e persino invertire le reazioni anche emotive elementari. Poi, siccome con l'ideologia dominante c'è modo di giustificare razionalmente questo comportamento (come se fosse una semplice scelta di consumo, vacanze al mare invece che in montagna) si può parlare di questo modo di vivere come se fosse normale. Come se uno ti dicesse, "Sai, domenica sono stato alla messa nera, Satana ha fatto proprio una bella predica". In realtà questa è effettivamente "una messa nera", cioè un'inversione cosciente dei valori e delle reazioni emotive spontanee, ed è per questo che eccita profondamente, perchè è una profanazione. Aggiungo che a prescindere dal resto (tanto) questo modo di vivere l'erotismo dai e dai ottunde i sensi e danneggia seriamente la psiche, come sorseggiare la candeggina brucia il palato e danneggia l'apparato digerente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Migliore per tutti.
> Chi tradisce ha la possibilità di recuperare un po di dignità, evitando di avvitarsi in giustificazioni che portano invece sempre pù a fondo.
> Chi è tradito/a, ha un visione a cui dare maggiore credibilità.
> 
> ...


Non dvi avere problemi di linea. :carneval:
Si può mangiare Nutella con grande goduria e avere sensi di colpa


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ha voluto provare?
> 
> Cosa c'è dentro il bisogno di provare?
> 
> ...


Si IPA ma quando deve durare sta "prova"????
Io provo una volta e basta il problema è che qua la prova è piaciuta e quindi continuata (non è più un prova).


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dvi avere problemi di linea. :carneval:
> Si può mangiare Nutella con grande goduria e avere sensi di colpa


Preferisco che i sensi di colpa mia vengano per i cannoli
E comunque se non li mangio non avro i sensi di colpa


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Preferisco che i sensi di colpa mia vengano per i cannoli
> E comunque se non li mangio non avro i sensi di colpa


Hai forza di volontà.
La maggior parte delle persone no.


----------



## Fairman (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai forza di volontà.
> La maggior parte delle persone no.


Cerco di essere coerente. Notte


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Cerco di essere coerente. Notte


Buonanotte


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami Ginevra,ma noto che succede spesso.
> Uno dice che,in linea di massima,il traditore scoperto non è sincero quando definisce il suo rammarico.
> Che senso ha dire che no,non è vero,un mio amico.....
> Certo,può essere,ma chiaro che non fa testo,no?
> ...


  una cosa che invece ho riscontrato che le donne sono più disposte a ritentare mentre gli uomini si sentono feriti nell'onore e chiudono. Le donne tradite chiudono gli occhi per senso della famiglia, con la speranza di poter continuare, anche se dentro hanno l'inferno. Uomini cosi ne trovi pochi. Anche nel forum approdano più maschi schifati che non femmine. E guarda che in giro di sant'uomini non ce ne sono così tanti. Può accadere, è non dire mai in assoluto. Se  x ogni cosa sbagliata che ci accade fossimo così drastici ci rimarrebbe  ben poco.


----------



## Frithurik (2 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una cosa che invece ho riscontrato che le donne sono più disposte a ritentare mentre gli uomini si sentono feriti nell'onore e chiudono. Le donne tradite chiudono gli occhi per senso della famiglia, con la speranza di poter continuare, anche se dentro hanno l'inferno. Uomini cosi ne trovi pochi. Anche nel forum approdano più maschi schifati che non femmine. E guarda che in giro di sant'uomini non ce ne sono così tanti. Può accadere, è non dire mai in assoluto. Se  x ogni cosa sbagliata che ci accade fossimo così drastici ci rimarrebbe  ben poco.


Penso che ancora oggi purtroppo ci sia una differenza , con questo non voglio giustificare nessuno,e tanto meno condannare, il vecchio detto che se una donna scopa con cinque uomini e' una zoccola, invece se è l'uomo a scopare con cinque donne e una macho, un vero maschio da invidiare.
In questo caso potrei vedere un recupero da quanto letto questa donna ha voluto provare altre sensazioni, e cascata in un vortice cui avebbre risalito da sola, non ho letto innamoramento in lei , ma provare solo esperienza nuova , ha sbagliato non so se non beccata avrebbe continuato forse si, HA SBAGLIATO , giriamo la frittata se invece era l'uomo non innamorato padre di famiglia che voleva provare sensazioni nuove? In questo caso se c'e' amore in una coppia vedrei recupero anche con tempi lunghi, ma un recupero lo vedrei anche per tenere unita' la famiglia.Differenza quando la donna come capita sovente si innamora dell'amante, poi appena beccata tronca e l'ammore finisce seduta stante e vuole recuperare con il compagno, io personalmente chiuderei all'istante, perche li' vedrei falsitudine ipocrisia e menzogna.


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Penso che ancora oggi purtroppo ci sia una differenza , con questo non voglio giustificare nessuno,e tanto meno condannare, il vecchio detto che se una donna scopa con cinque uomini e' una zoccola, invece se è l'uomo a scopare con cinque donne e una macho, un vero maschio da invidiare.
> In questo caso potrei vedere un recupero da quanto letto questa donna ha voluto provare altre sensazioni, e cascata in un vortice cui avebbre risalito da sola, non ho letto innamoramento in lei , ma provare solo esperienza nuova , ha sbagliato non so se non beccata avrebbe continuato forse si, HA SBAGLIATO , giriamo la frittata se invece era l'uomo non innamorato padre di famiglia che voleva provare sensazioni nuove? In questo caso se c'e' amore in una coppia vedrei recupero anche con tempi lunghi, ma un recupero lo vedrei anche per tenere unita' la famiglia.Differenza quando la donna come capita sovente si innamora dell'amante, poi appena beccata tronca e l'ammore finisce seduta stante e vuole recuperare con il compagno, io personalmente chiuderei all'istante, perche li' vedrei falsitudine ipocrisia e menzogna.


Mah,io non ne farei una distinzione di genere,anche se una disparità,purtroppo,vi è,inutile negarlo.
Esempio tragico,donne che si vendicano fisicamente sui compagni,perché lasciate,numero non pervenuto,uomini che commettono questo schifo,giornalmente.
Ma,come dicevo non vedo il nesso.
Se,in sede di promesse,dici che la tua intimità sessuale et similia,la condividerai solo con me e viceversa,perché accanirsi con chi non accetta la violazione del patto.
Nel momento in cui decidi che vale la pena,infrangendo il patto,di mettere a rischio l'esistenza stessa del vostro rapporto,perché farla tanto lunga al momento in cui bisogna passare alla cassa e pagare il conto?


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Infatti è l'esatto contrario di una tomba (ci nasce la vita). E' però effettivamente uno spazio sacro, perchè la sessualità è sempre uno spazio sacro; e se non lo fosse non sarebbe così emozionante dissacrarlo. Il giorno (che spero non venga mai) in cui la sessualità e il corpo della persona a cui si è legati non fossero più uno spazio sacro, il problema tradimento non esisterebbe più. Scopare sarebbe uguale a stringere la mano, solo più piacevole perchè negli organi sessuali ci sono più terminazioni nervose.


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Migliore per tutti.
> Chi tradisce ha la possibilità di recuperare un po di dignità, evitando di avvitarsi in giustificazioni che portano invece sempre pù a fondo.
> Chi è tradito/a, ha un visione a cui dare maggiore credibilità.
> 
> ...


Certo,non siamo automi; non c'è un interruttore: On/Off ....il nostro cervello contiene però dei dati che sono ricordi anche di emozioni,visioni statiche come una fotografia,di ogni ricordo,così come lo abbiamo vissuto,visto con i sensi e percepito. E ciò è contestualizzato nel momento dell'accaduto e circoscritto ad esso. Rievocare una situazione fa emergere lo stato d'animo,così come un profumo ci riporta nello spazio tempo sbattendoci in una data situazione ed emozione che avevamo magari rimosso,ma non cancellato dalla memoria "di massa" di cui siamo dotati. A livello esteriore ed emozionale vorremmo rivivere quella specificità,ma è solo una traccia registrata che vale per se stessa e che definisce una circostanza non svincolabile dallo spazio-tempo. Se capiamo che le circostanze pur se simili,non potranno mai essere "uguali" , così come le persone cambiano e non saranno mai uguali a se stesse,soprattutto in un tradimento,sia per chi ha dato che per chi ha ricevuto dolore, allora saremo in grado di metabolizzare e gestire,pur con una struggente malinconia persone e situazioni,ricordi,proiezioni ed aspettative irrealizzabili. E solo allora,credo, saremo in grado di vedere e comprendere il "tutto" ,ponendo al centro con un certo egoismo e distacco noi stessi

Il tuo percorso è tipico di chi ha amato,ha investito tempo passione e vita in un progetto con l'altro; l'abbiamo fatto magari con mancanze,sviste,disattenzioni,ma in buona fede. Il progetto si doveva reggere sulle volontà dei due;così non è stato. Si deve arrivare lucidamente alla consapevolezza che ciò sia stato invalidato da uno dei due soci,pertanto,capire che è un problema di cui non siamo responsabili:non è un nostro problema,al netto delle piccole inadempienze nostre,eventuali. Il tempo aiuterà a vedere questo aspetto
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Penso che ancora oggi purtroppo ci sia una differenza , con questo non voglio giustificare nessuno,e tanto meno condannare, il vecchio detto che se una donna scopa con cinque uomini e' una zoccola, invece se è l'uomo a scopare con cinque donne e una macho, un vero maschio da invidiare.
> In questo caso potrei vedere un recupero da quanto letto questa donna ha voluto provare altre sensazioni, e cascata in un vortice cui avebbre risalito da sola, non ho letto innamoramento in lei , ma provare solo esperienza nuova , ha sbagliato non so se non beccata avrebbe continuato forse si, HA SBAGLIATO , giriamo la frittata se invece era l'uomo non innamorato padre di famiglia che voleva provare sensazioni nuove? In questo caso se c'e' amore in una coppia vedrei recupero anche con tempi lunghi, ma un recupero lo vedrei anche per tenere unita' la famiglia.Differenza quando la donna come capita sovente si innamora dell'amante, poi appena beccata tronca e l'ammore finisce seduta stante e vuole recuperare con il compagno, io personalmente chiuderei all'istante, perche li' vedrei falsitudine ipocrisia e menzogna.


 Comunque lo vedi se lei/lui è innamorata dell'amante o è stato uno scantonamento.
Fisicamente presente, mentalmente assente. Poi che abbia infranto un patto, non ci piove. 
Spesso,credo, che alcune coppie scoppiano a seguito di un tradimento perchè già non c'era più niente.
L'evento è un elemento scatenante. 
E' più facile che una donna si innamori dell'amante, questo sì. Crocerossina in cerca dell'ideale. Per dirla alla [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]


----------



## iosolo (2 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io sono molto razionale, a volte grezzo nell sinteticità dei ragionamenti, faccio pochi voli pindarici, pforsè perchè manco di fantasia.
> 
> Penso  però   che   l'unica risposta possibile, mi andava perchè si, sia la risposta migliore.


Il terapeuta mi disse che cercavo le risposte perchè le risposte che mi dava lui non le ritenevo risposte... 

Ognuno da la risposta che può. 
Ma a noi traditi non basta. 

Non basta perchè è la punta di un iceberg molto più grande ma è la risposta che si sono dati anche loro. 

Le risposte verranno con il tempo, forse. Cercando di analizzare le cose che non funzionavano e le cose che non ci piacciono. Guardare i mostri sotto il letto che non pensavamo di avere... 
Non è un percorso facile... per nessuno dei due. 

Secondo me bisogna ascoltare le parole non dette e quello che si cerca di raccontare.
Da quello partire ma è un percorso lungo da fare in due se si vuole... chi prova a farsi capire e chi cerca di capire. 

La moglie di [MENTION=7119]solopersempre[/MENTION] non era innamorata, non aveva una sbandata... era curiosa, curiosa di provare. 
Può essere un punto di partenza?! Forse si.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Io continuo a non capire. Sarò un uomo delle caverne, non so. Ma cosa volete analizzare, cosa volete trovare giustificazioni. Leggo di paroloni e di discorsi filosofici che diventano quasi incomprensibili. Il discorso è solo uno. Ha tradito/a? Si chiude. É tutto finito. Vivere con questi ricordi? Vivere con parole e con una persona che non si credono più nemmeno dopo una vita? Paura di un messaggino ricevuto al cellulare o di una telefonata? Anche no grazie. Poi ogniuno decide come vivere la propria vita. La donna accetta di perdonare perché l'uomo non si innamora in genere dell'amante o in rarissimi casi. Questo porta la donna a sapere che se l'uomo torna lo fa con il corpo e con la mente. La donna che tradisce è quasi sicuramente per amore quindi l'uomo non accetta che la propria donna sta con te e pensa ad un altro. Magari dopo anni ripensa a quei momenti bellissimi che ha vissuto e tu sei li al suo fianco come uno stronzo. Una seconda scelta, come uno scarto. Per l'uomo oltre al lato mentale è importantissimo anche il lato fisico e non per un senso di possesso o di oggetto come qualcuno ha scritto. Ecco perché per noi è difficile perdonare. Scusate se non sono in grado di filosofeggiare, ma amo essere diretto e crudo.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire. Sarò un uomo delle caverne, non so. Ma cosa volete analizzare, cosa volete trovare giustificazioni. Leggo di paroloni e di discorsi filosofici che diventano quasi incomprensibili. Il discorso è solo uno. Ha tradito/a? Si chiude. É tutto finito. Vivere con questi ricordi? Vivere con parole e con una persona che non si credono più nemmeno dopo una vita? Paura di un messaggino ricevuto al cellulare o di una telefonata? Anche no grazie. Poi ogniuno decide come vivere la propria vita. La donna accetta di perdonare perché l'uomo non si innamora in genere dell'amante o in rarissimi casi. Questo porta la donna a sapere che se l'uomo torna lo fa con il corpo e con la mente. La donna che tradisce è quasi sicuramente per amore quindi l'uomo non accetta che la propria donna sta con te e pensa ad un altro. Magari dopo anni ripensa a quei momenti bellissimi che ha vissuto e tu sei li al suo fianco come uno stronzo. Una seconda scelta, come uno scarto. Per l'uomo oltre al lato mentale è importantissimo anche il lato fisico e non per un senso di possesso o di oggetto come qualcuno ha scritto. Ecco perché per noi è difficile perdonare. Scusate se non sono in grado di filosofeggiare, ma amo essere diretto e crudo.


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire. Sarò un uomo delle caverne, non so. Ma cosa volete analizzare, cosa volete trovare giustificazioni. Leggo di paroloni e di discorsi filosofici che diventano quasi incomprensibili. Il discorso è solo uno. Ha tradito/a? Si chiude. É tutto finito. Vivere con questi ricordi? Vivere con parole e con una persona che non si credono più nemmeno dopo una vita? Paura di un messaggino ricevuto al cellulare o di una telefonata? Anche no grazie. Poi ogniuno decide come vivere la propria vita. La donna accetta di perdonare perché l'uomo non si innamora in genere dell'amante o in rarissimi casi. Questo porta la donna a sapere che se l'uomo torna lo fa con il corpo e con la mente. La donna che tradisce è quasi sicuramente per amore quindi l'uomo non accetta che la propria donna sta con te e pensa ad un altro. Magari dopo anni ripensa a quei momenti bellissimi che ha vissuto e tu sei li al suo fianco come uno stronzo. Una seconda scelta, come uno scarto. Per l'uomo oltre al lato mentale è importantissimo anche il lato fisico e non per un senso di possesso o di oggetto come qualcuno ha scritto. Ecco perché per noi è difficile perdonare. Scusate se non sono in grado di filosofeggiare, ma amo essere diretto e crudo.


Si,ma tu sei un tradito,non sei credibile,parli solo per risentimento...
Prendi esempio dai traditori,fulgido esempio di obbiettività,sempre dalla parte dei traditi.....mai giustificanti nei confronti dei loro "colleghi".....bah


----------



## insane (2 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Penso che ancora oggi purtroppo ci sia una differenza , con questo non voglio giustificare nessuno,e tanto meno condannare, il vecchio detto che se una donna scopa con cinque uomini e' una zoccola, invece se è l'uomo a scopare con cinque donne e una macho, un vero maschio da invidiare.


Io conosco il detto:

"Se hai una chiave che apre tante serrature e' un ottima chiave, se una serratura si fa aprire da tante chiavi e' una serratura di merda"


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Io conosco il detto:
> 
> "Se hai una chiave che apre tante serrature e' un ottima chiave, se una serratura si fa aprire da tante chiavi e' una serratura di merda"


Io conosco il detto:
"Insane oggi è in cerca di guai..."


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Io conosco il detto:
> 
> "Se hai una chiave che apre tante serrature e' un ottima chiave, se una serratura si fa aprire da tante chiavi e' una serratura di merda"


Insane,come vanno le cose,qualche novità sul fronte moglie?


----------



## insane (2 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io conosco il detto:
> "Insane oggi è in cerca di guai..."


Bring it! Mi sono fatto 3 giorni da dio oggi sono invincibile


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire. Sarò un uomo delle caverne, non so. Ma cosa volete analizzare, cosa volete trovare giustificazioni. Leggo di paroloni e di discorsi filosofici che diventano quasi incomprensibili. Il discorso è solo uno. Ha tradito/a? Si chiude. É tutto finito. Vivere con questi ricordi? Vivere con parole e con una persona che non si credono più nemmeno dopo una vita? Paura di un messaggino ricevuto al cellulare o di una telefonata? Anche no grazie. Poi ogniuno decide come vivere la propria vita. *La donna accetta di perdonare perché l'uomo non si innamora in genere dell'amante o in rarissimi casi. Questo porta la donna a sapere che se l'uomo torna lo fa con il corpo e con la mente. La donna che tradisce è quasi sicuramente per amore quindi l'uomo non accetta che la propria donna sta con te e pensa ad un altro.* Magari dopo anni ripensa a quei momenti bellissimi che ha vissuto e tu sei li al suo fianco come uno stronzo. Una seconda scelta, come uno scarto. Per l'uomo oltre al lato mentale è importantissimo anche il lato fisico e non per un senso di possesso o di oggetto come qualcuno ha scritto. Ecco perché *per noi* è difficile perdonare. Scusate se non sono in grado di filosofeggiare, ma amo essere diretto e crudo.



Per te.
Queste sono le tue convinzioni.
Che traduco un po' così (vedi se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato):
la donna per scopare fuori ha bisogno dell'amore
per l'uomo invece è solo ricerca di figa, dovuta alla diversa indole sessuale.
Non sono d'accordo, ma non è questo il punto.
Io penso che tutti quanti - in assenza di necessità - riteniamo sia meglio separarsi dopo un tradimento.
Anzi, io credo che pure chi tradisce preferirebbe a volte farlo prima.
Non lo si fa appunto perché ci sono dei vincoli variabili da una coppia all'altra che rendono meno drammatico ricorrere a un tentativo di ricostruzione della coppia.
Ovvero, si cerca di comprendere come ritrovare un nuovo e diverso equilibrio proprio perché si vuole per varie ragioni restare insieme o tentare di farlo.
Se queste ragioni non ci sono, è opportuno lasciarsi.
A 25 anni, per esempio, non avendo figli, casa e redditi comuni, potendo cambiare solo una parte limitata della propria vita, io consiglierei sempre di lasciare.
Oltre 50, con figli, il coniuge privo di reddito, magari una storia trentennale alle spalle non credo invece che si possa parlare della stessa  situazione e opporre lo stesso ragionamento. 
Insomma, bisognerebbe fare dei distinguo volta per volta.
Fermo restando che a nessuno/a piace essere tradito/a.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Danny se scrivo é normale che sia una mia idea, ma da quanto leggo o sento in giro é un pensiero molto comune. Concordo sul fatto che ogni situazione sia diversa, ma non concordo sul fatto che bisogna fare come tafazzi, prendersi a bottigliate nelle parti intime per tutta la vita. Ho appena letto di stany che ha ancora dubbi sulla moglie anche riprovandoci ( continua a sentirsi con il suo amante e lei continua a negarlo).  É giusto vivere così?  Se si auguri, ma avrai buttato la tua vita nel cesso ed hai tirato lo sciacquone. Ripeto ogniuno è libero di vivere come vuole e non sto criticando le scelte di altri.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa volete analizzare, cosa volete trovare giustificazioni. Leggo di paroloni e di discorsi filosofici che diventano quasi incomprensibili. Il discorso è solo uno. Ha tradito/a? Si chiude.


E quindi che ci stai a fare in un forum che parla di tradimento, se il discorso " unico " che x te è da farsi lo hai già scritto sopra?

Prendi un po' d' aria?


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio, un forum è fatto per condividere idee ed esperienze. Volete un forum monotematico dove si piange tutti insieme cercando il perdono a tutti i costi o sentire anche un parere contrario e magari far capire che esistono anche altre vie d'uscita tornando a vivere dopo un periodo di sofferenza?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio, un forum è fatto per condividere idee ed esperienze. Volete un forum monotematico dove si piange tutti insieme cercando il perdono a tutti i costi o sentire anche un parere contrario e magari far capire che esistono anche altre vie d'uscita tornando a vivere dopo un periodo di sofferenza?


Non mi hai risposto

Rifaccio la domanda: se pensi che l'unico discorso da fare sia quello che hai scritto, ti chiedo: dopo averlo fatto, cosa ti fa stare su un forum?

Prendi aria?


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Mi sembra di averti risposto. Esistono altri punti di vista ed è giusto condividerli. Poi se a qualcuno da fastidio, tornerò solo a leggere.


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny se scrivo é normale che sia una mia idea, ma da quanto leggo o sento in giro é un pensiero molto comune. Concordo sul fatto che ogni situazione sia diversa, ma non concordo sul fatto che bisogna fare come tafazzi, prendersi a bottigliate nelle parti intime per tutta la vita. Ho appena letto di stanny che ha ancora dubbi sulla moglie anche riprovandoci ( continua a sentirsi con il suo amante e lei continua a negarlo).  É giusto vivere così?  Se si auguri, ma avrai buttato la tua vita nel cesso ed hai tirato lo sciacquone. Ripeto ogniuno è libero di vivere come vuole e non sto criticando le scelte di altri.


Ma è anche da Tafazzi (non mi riferisco alla storia di Stany ma in generale) andarsene di casa, lasciando tutto e corrispondendo mensilmente assegno di mantenimento per i figli, alimenti per lei se ha basso reddito o non ne ha, il 50% del mutuo se ancora acceso a un'età magari in cui rifarsi una vita con questi oneri e con stipendi bassi è quasi impossibile. Magari ci pensi un po' sopra, ci stai male, ma speri che alla fine a lei passi (e di solito passa, se è innamoramento).


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto
> 
> Rifaccio la domanda: se pensi che l'unico discorso da fare sia quello che hai scritto, ti chiedo: dopo averlo fatto, cosa ti fa stare su un forum?
> 
> Prendi aria?


Perché prende aria ? Dice la sua e tu la tua , perché tu ne hai diritto e lui no ?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di averti risposto. Esistono altri punti di vista ed è giusto condividerli. Poi se a qualcuno da fastidio, tornerò solo a leggere.


A me per nulla da fastidio.

Io sono preparato a ascoltare e valutare mille discorsi e mille impostazioni

Temo sia fastidio a te leggere cose che si discostano dall'unica cosa (secondo te) da dire.

Rileggiti


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di averti risposto. Esistono altri punti di vista ed è giusto condividerli. Poi se a qualcuno da fastidio, tornerò solo a leggere.


Tu hai titolo di scrivere quello che vuoi . Nessuno qui può dare patenti di legittimità


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Danny io vivo quella situazione da te descritta, ma è meglio perderci economicamente o perdere la salute e lo stato mentale? Preferisco non comprarmi una maglietta nuova alla settimana che stare con una persona che mi uccide mentalmente e fisicamente.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché prende aria ? Dice la sua e tu la tua , perché tu ne hai diritto e lui no ?


Sì che ha diritto

Gli ho chiesto il senso di stare in un posto dove l'unica cosa che si dovrebbe dire è quella che dice lui.

Te ci staresti in un ristorante dove l'unica cosa che si dovrebbe mangiare sono i fagioli, e invece ti passano sotto il naso mille pietanze?

Io vomiterei tutto il tempo

Per questo ho chiesto


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio non voglio polemizzare credimi, io sto esponendo solo una visione diversa tutto qui. Chi viene tradito molte volte crede che è meglio continuare un finto matrimonio ormai distrutto e vivere nella sofferenza per paura, quando non sa che fuori é pieno di opportunità per tornare a vivere! Bisogna ridare la fiducia nella vita a chi ha subito un tradimento. Un altra cosa, io non ho mai preteso che si debba solo dire quello che penso io ne mai l'ho scritto, ma è un altro punto di vista e lo ripeto.


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny io vivo quella situazione da te descritta, ma è meglio perderci economicamente o perdere la salute e lo stato mentale? *Preferisco* non comprarmi una maglietta nuova alla settimana che stare con una persona che mi uccide mentalmente e fisicamente.


Questa è la tua scelta, lecita e sicuramente adeguata a te, alla tua situazione.
Poi ci sono altre persone che fanno altre scelte, per altre ragioni.
Non credere che pur essendo diverse dalla tua non siano altrettanto motivate.


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio non voglio polemizzare credimi, io sto esponendo solo una visione diversa tutto qui. Chi viene tradito molte volte crede che è meglio continuare un finto matrimonio ormai distrutto e vivere nella sofferenza per paura, quando *non sa che fuori é pieno di opportunità per tornare a vivere*! Bisogna ridare la fiducia nella vita a chi ha subito un tradimento.


Cioè?
(chiedo cosa significa per te)


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè?


Lungi da me spiegarlo. Le opportunità ogniuno se le crea come meglio crede ed in base a quello che cerca, ma ci sono e porta a ritrovare la voglia di ricostruire qualcosa, ma sopratutto di ritrovare fiducia verso le persone e sopratutto verso se stessi.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio non voglio polemizzare credimi, io sto esponendo solo una visione diversa tutto qui. Chi viene tradito molte volte crede che è meglio continuare un finto matrimonio ormai distrutto e vivere nella sofferenza per paura, quando non sa che fuori é pieno di opportunità per tornare a vivere! Bisogna ridare la fiducia nella vita a chi ha subito un tradimento. Un altra cosa, io non ho mai preteso che si debba solo dire quello che penso io ne mai l'ho scritto, ma è un altro punto di vista e lo ripeto.


Ma nemmeno io voglio polemizzare, ho solo chiesto..

Perché vedi.. nella vita maturare aspettative dall'esterno è pericoloso, e questo è in generale

Non maturare aspettative da questo posto..

Non maturare speranze di leggere "l'unica cosa che vorresti leggere"

Leggi tutto.. anche se a volte è amaro da buttare giù

È un auspicio x te

Fortifica.

Apre.. scuote, a volte fa pure vomitare...

Ma può servire come e quanto "l'unica cosa" che ci piacerebbe leggere.

E forse anche di più


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io voglio polemizzare, ho solo chiesto..
> 
> Perché vedi.. nella vita maturare aspettative dall'esterno è pericoloso, e questo è in generale
> 
> ...


Io devo ringraziare i forum come questo credimi e grazie ai vari punti di vista ho trovato la forza di andare avanti. Ho iniziato a scrivere da poco, ma sono mesi che leggo ed ho pensato che fosse giusto iniziare a dare anche una visione diversa. Leggevo e leggo solo che il tradito deve trovare la giustificazone del traditore, ingoiare tutto ed andare avanti, ingoiare tonnellate di cacca  e ringraziare se il traditore é tornato all'ovile. Ma sti cazzi! A me piacerebbe far capire che c'è anche un altra possibilità.


----------



## insane (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi! A me piacerebbe far capire che c'è anche un altra possibilità.


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma l'altra possibilita' impone il prendere la propria vita per il collo per trascinarla da un'altra parte, e per qualcuno e' molto difficile (per 1000 diversi motivi).


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma l'altra possibilita' impone il prendere la propria vita per il collo per trascinarla da un'altra parte, e per qualcuno e' molto difficile (per 1000 diversi motivi).


Tutte e due le strade sono difficili da percorrere e piene di sofferenza nessuno lo nega, ma è giusto offrire un alternativa tra lo stare male per tutta la vita o soffrire per un periodo ma tornare a sorridere. Ovviamente tenendo in considerazione i motivi delle proprie scelte. Non neghiamo il fatto, che molte volte alcuni motivi sono solo degli alibi e si preferisce morire in una coppia che non esisterà mai più.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io devo ringraziare i forum come questo credimi e grazie ai vari punti di vista ho trovato la forza di andare avanti. Ho iniziato a scrivere da poco, ma sono mesi che leggo ed ho pensato che fosse giusto iniziare a dare anche una visione diversa. Leggevo e leggo solo che il tradito deve trovare la giustificazone del traditore, ingoiare tutto ed andare avanti, ingoiare tonnellate di cacca  e ringraziare se il traditore é tornato all'ovile. Ma sti cazzi! A me piacerebbe far capire che c'è anche un altra possibilità.


Ingoiare è poco igienico 

Penso che chi resta nel rapporto "ingoiando" è un incosciente, che rischia di brutto

Ma non meno incosciente di chi scappa x non ingoiare.

Perché ha ingoiato uguale e non lo sa, ma nel corso del tempo gli sale il rospo in gola continuamente

Al netto Delle scelte che uno faccia, mai ingoiare, per me

Sempre raccogliere e metter da parte.

Quella di cui parli è una sorta di "fuga verso la felicità"

Credo sia giusto dire al fuggiasco felice che non si illuda troppo, perché di pane duro da mangiare ce ne è tanto

C'è gente che resta sola per anni
Un conto è dirlo (ah.. meglio solo, starei benone!) Un conto è starci da solo

Ho più di un amico "fuggito" da situazioni simili, che non fa che lagnarsi del suo presente.

La possibilità ce l' hai già, dovunque tu vada

Usa questa esperienza dolorosa x farti forte, per orientarti, per arricchirti

Poi.. (ma solo poi) va dove vuoi


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ingoiare è poco igienico
> 
> Penso che chi resta nel rapporto "ingoiando" è un incosciente, che rischia di brutto
> 
> ...


Quindi meglio vivere male con la paura che tua moglie/marito vada a comprare il pane ed invece incontra il suo/a amante o provare a darsi una seconda possibilità con una vita diversa? Poi se si rischia di rimanere soli meglio così che male accompagnati, come dice un vecchio proverbio.


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat tu hai perfettamente ragione

Però io qui leggo di uomini ancora innamorato nonost il tradimento forse questo incide
Oltre al fatto che un uomo spesso è colui che se ne va e al di là del discorso soldi ( non da poco ) è costretto anche a subire il peso di non vivere più con i propri figli

Separarsi implica una perduta non solo del coniuge 

Guarda ho fatto fatica io che ho tradito e non lascio la casa mio ex marito non viveva con noi ( eppure mettere  via le sue cose è stato pesante ) ed economicamente non abbiamo problemi ( e comunque ci si impoverisce ugualm con le debite proporzioni)
In più diciamo non è finito in mezzo ad una strada anzi 

Eppure io sono stata due anni dalla psico prima di decidere ed ero in una situazione molto molto semplificata rispetto alle vite comuni 

Capisco un uomo (che poi già di X se ha difficoltà a lasciare tutto )
Il mio attuale compagno ha avuto le palle diciamo di separarsi ma affrontando situazioni molto difficili e venendo anche criticato (meglio L ipocrisia a volte X la gente  e Non c'erano tradimenti di mezzo ma problemi più seri )

Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ma ci sono tante troppe variabili di pancia e di portafoglio siamo onesti


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere male con la paura che tua moglie/marito vada a comprare il pane ed invece incontra il suo/a amante o provare a darsi una seconda possibilità con una vita diversa? Poi se si rischia di rimanere soli meglio così che male accompagnati, come dice un vecchio proverbio.


No io non ho detto questo 

Io sono per il vivere BENE.. 

Che primariamente è non far dipendere il proprio bene da nessuno, tantomeno dall'amico della moglie

Se questa paura ce l'hai, io non sono sicuro che cambiando donna sparisca.

Una vita diversa è la propria. Per me.

Non in relazione all'aver accanto la Gina o la Nina.

Quelle vengono dopo. Prima ci sei tu


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere male con la paura che tua moglie/marito vada a comprare il pane ed invece incontra il suo/a amante o provare a darsi una seconda possibilità con una vita diversa? Poi se si rischia di rimanere soli meglio così che male accompagnati, come dice un vecchio proverbio.


.
Non credo che questi siano i presupposti per poter ricominciare


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ingoiare è poco igienico
> 
> Penso che chi resta nel rapporto "ingoiando" è un incosciente, che rischia di brutto
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## iosolo (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere male con la paura che tua moglie/marito vada a comprare il pane ed invece incontra il suo/a amante o provare a darsi una seconda possibilità con una vita diversa? Poi se si rischia di rimanere soli meglio così che male accompagnati, come dice un vecchio proverbio.


Non sminuire quello che fa il tradito, facendo una scelta diversa dalla tua. Non svilire la sua dignità, nè la sua forza. 

Sono una tradita e sto lottando duramente nel mio rapporto per riuscire a farlo funzionare. Quello che sto pagando mentre provo a ricostruirlo lo so solo io. Ma non con lui... 

Lo pago con me stessa, perchè una parte di me, mi dice esattamente le tue parole. Mi dice che sono una stupida senza dignità e forza per lasciargli ancora un altra possibilità. Mi dice che dovrei chiudere tutto perchè l'orgoglio, l'amore proprio sono stati duramente provati e mai e poi mai potranno essere "risarciti", che l'unico modo per fargliela "pagare" è chiudere la porta. 

L'altra parte invece di me, crede che il nostro rapporto merita una seconda possibilità. Crede che più che ascoltare l'orgoglio devo ascoltare solo la mia fierezza, che consapevole del mio valore posso provare di nuovo a credere in questo rapporto. Senza perdere dignità, senza perdere valore. 
Che anzi provando a vedere "oltre" continuo ad acquisire valore anzichè perderlo. 

E' evidente che in questo momento è importante come lui si sta giocando la sua seconda possibilità, cosa sta veramente creando, cosa sta davvero costruendo. 

Non è facile il passato mi bussa sempre sulle spalle, ricordandomi che c'è, che è reale. Ma è lui che mi fa male ora, solo lui. Il presente se non ci fosse il passato sarebbe un buon presente. 
Se lui mi fa vivere un buon presente... non è giusto dare una possibilità alla mia famiglia?! 

Ognuno fa le sue scelte. 
Scelte motivate e alle volte difficili. Ognuno con la sua storia, con il suo passato, con il suo trascorso... che porta a fare determinate scelte. Tutte con eguali dignità.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mat tu hai perfettamente ragione
> 
> Però io qui leggo di uomini ancora innamorato nonost il tradimento forse questo incide
> Oltre al fatto che un uomo spesso è colui che se ne va e al di là del discorso soldi ( non da poco ) è costretto anche a subire il peso di non vivere più con i propri figli
> ...


Carola io sono un uomo che ama ancora la propria moglie, che ha perso tutto dal suo tradimento (casa che ancora pago il mutuo,macchina ecc... ), ma sopratutto ho perso i figli. Cosa mi ritrovo? Mi ritrovo alla soglia dei 40 anni a ricostruirmi una vita da zero e a godermi quei piccoli momenti che ho con i miei figli e tutto questo per una scelta non mia, ma non ci tornerei mai insieme credimi. Non esiste perdono.


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Carola io sono un uomo che ama ancora la propria moglie, che ha perso tutto dal suo tradimento (casa che ancora pago il mutuo,macchina ecc... ), ma sopratutto ho perso i figli. Cosa mi ritrovo? Mi ritrovo alla soglia dei 40 anni a ricostruirmi una vita da zero e a godermi quei piccoli momenti che ho con i miei figli e tutto questo per una scelta non mia, ma non ci tornerei mai insieme credimi. Non esiste perdono.


Capisco

Ma sei sicuro  che sia il meglio X te?

Se ami ancora lei ?

E ' assurdo non statre con chi si ama , non è vita 
Però comprendo Mat pensa che io ho tradito ma mi sono sentita non amata X anni e avevo una rabbia ..
Sono riuscita a separarmi solo qnd ho capito che non lo amavo più e cioè qnd ho tradito e non X una sbandata ...


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Capisco
> 
> Ma sei sicuro  che sia il meglio X te?
> 
> ...


Si sono sicuro. La fiducia non si riconquista più.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ma non ci tornerei mai insieme credimi..


Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità

E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace

E preparati alla solitudine che inevitabilmente vivrai

A serate da solo col panino rancido

A capodanno in balere piene di disperati vestiti a festa, a ballare il tuca tuca sprigionando una allegria di plastica

A estati solo in casa dove non avrai la voglia di andare da solo in vacanza

E preparati anche dopo pochi mesi a vedere la tizia di paese che conosci da 38 anni e "scoprire magicamente" dopo averci preso un caffè che è la meravigliosa creatura che da sempre sognavi, annacquato nello sguardo dalla disperazione e dalla solitudine

E a diffidare di cotanta magica visione

Insomma.. preparati. E renditi forte.

Perché c'è bisogno di forza sempre, in tutte le scelte che si fanno.

Ma non ti far condizionare da ciò che leggi che non ti piace, ne da quello che ti piace, ma fatti condizionare dalla tua forza, per questo ti dico: FORZA!


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non sminuire quello che fa il tradito, facendo una scelta diversa dalla tua. Non svilire la sua dignità, nè la sua forza.
> 
> Sono una tradita e sto lottando duramente nel mio rapporto per riuscire a farlo funzionare. Quello che sto pagando mentre provo a ricostruirlo lo so solo io. Ma non con lui...
> 
> ...


Se hai la forza di andare avanti ti faccio tutti i miei migliori auguri.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità
> 
> E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace
> 
> ...


E allora ci rimane il suicidio. Ovviamente scherzo.


----------



## iosolo (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se hai la forza di andare avanti ti faccio tutti i miei migliori auguri.


In questo forum c'è spazio, per la tua e la mia scelta. 
E' questo che penso. 

Io penso che la tua scelta sia piena di dignità e di forza. 
Però nemmeno questa tua scelta ti rende felice vero?! 

lei avrebbe ricostruito se tu gli avessi dato la possibilità?!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora ci rimane il suicidio. Ovviamente scherzo.


Quello mai 

Ma consapevolezza che è dura, e una volta uscito, non aspettarsi questo (dal minuto 1:00) 


[video=youtube;1HsDomC7st0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HsDomC7st0[/video]


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> In questo forum c'è spazio, per la tua e la mia scelta.
> E' questo che penso.
> 
> Io penso che la tua scelta sia piena di dignità e di forza.
> ...


Dopo quasi un anno inizia a dare i primi frutti di felicità. Lei é  ancora invasata dal suo amante anch'esso sposato, voleva che tornassi a vivere con lei ed io ho rifiutato. Che si godano la loro vita. Chi ha veramente forza e diglità sei te. Io il triangolo anche solo mentale non lo accetto.


----------



## iosolo (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dopo quasi un anno inizia a dare i primi frutti di felicità. Lei é  ancora invasata dal suo amante anch'esso sposato, voleva che tornassi a vivere con lei ed io ho rifiutato. Che si godano la loro vita. Chi ha veramente forza e diglità sei te. Io il triangolo anche solo mentale non lo accetto.


Lo supponi tu che è ancora invasata o hai avuto le prove?! 
No nemmeno io avrei avuto voglia di fare il terzo incomodo.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Lo supponi tu che è ancora invasata o hai avuto le prove?!
> No nemmeno io avrei avuto voglia di fare il terzo incomodo.


Non ha mai risposto alle mie domande, ed anche l'avesse fatto per me erano solo bugie. Non voglio inquinare questo 3d con le mie vicende.


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per te.
> Queste sono le tue convinzioni.
> Che traduco un po' così (vedi se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato):
> la donna per scopare fuori ha bisogno dell'amore
> ...


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny se scrivo é normale che sia una mia idea, ma da quanto leggo o sento in giro é un pensiero molto comune. Concordo sul fatto che ogni situazione sia diversa, ma non concordo sul fatto che bisogna fare come tafazzi, prendersi a bottigliate nelle parti intime per tutta la vita. Ho appena letto di stany che ha ancora dubbi sulla moglie anche riprovandoci ( continua a sentirsi con il suo amante e lei continua a negarlo).  É giusto vivere così?  Se si auguri, ma avrai buttato la tua vita nel cesso ed hai tirato lo sciacquone. Ripeto ogniuno è libero di vivere come vuole e non sto criticando le scelte di altri.


Hai ragione....per ora è ancora un mio problema che cerco di superare!


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione....per ora è ancora in mio problema che cerco di superare!


Spero che ci riuscirai. Hai tutto il mio supporto purtroppo solo virtuale, ma pensaci se ne vale la pena di vivere così. Ci sono passato anche io con questa storia dei messaggi e vederli online entrambi e so cosa provi. Vedere che lui o lei si collegano e sperare, pregare che poco dopo non si veda la scritta online sull'altro numero è quando appare ricevere un pugno nello stomaco.


----------



## ilnikko (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità
> 
> E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace
> 
> ...


Certo che a leggerti si gratterebbe le palle pure Masini...
Aldilà del fatto che potrei dirti che è meglio da soli quando si è soli che da soli in coppia, sarebbe un'ovvietà paurosa. Arriveranno momenti di solitudine,inevitabilmente, assieme a momenti di altra natura...magari un viaggio sempre rimandato che finalmente potrai fare, magari una rimpatriata tra amici di vecchia data, magari altro...che ne so, perchè se no sai che triste se non ci si puo' separare per paura della solitudine ?


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità
> 
> E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace
> 
> ...


Delirio delirio delirio ..........delirio allo stato puro .... se tu sei esempio di equilibrio ... meglio cadere


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che a leggerti si gratterebbe le palle pure Masini...
> Aldilà del fatto che potrei dirti che è meglio da soli quando si è soli che da soli in coppia, sarebbe un'ovvietà paurosa. Arriveranno momenti di solitudine,inevitabilmente, assieme a momenti di altra natura...magari un viaggio sempre rimandato che finalmente potrai fare, magari una rimpatriata tra amici di vecchia data, magari altro...che ne so, perchè se no sai che triste se non ci si puo' separare per paura della solitudine ?


Quoto .... anche la citazione di Masini


----------



## Homer (2 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che a leggerti si gratterebbe le palle pure Masini...
> Aldilà del fatto che potrei dirti che è meglio da soli quando si è soli che da soli in coppia, sarebbe un'ovvietà paurosa. Arriveranno momenti di solitudine,inevitabilmente, assieme a momenti di altra natura...magari un viaggio sempre rimandato che finalmente potrai fare, magari una rimpatriata tra amici di vecchia data, magari altro...che ne so, perchè se no sai che triste se non ci si puo' separare per paura della solitudine ?


Non posso che essere d'accordo con te, non sarà certo una passeggiata una separazione (soprattutto con figli), ma una visione così pessimistica della stessa non l'avevo mai letta.


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Delirio delirio delirio ..........delirio allo stato puro .... se tu sei esempio di equilibrio ... meglio cadere


...a me è parsa come un'iperbole e l'ho presa in quanto tale.....
nel caso specifico neanche lontanissima dalla realtà, se è innamorato e c'è ancora tutta la rabbia che si legge nei post di Mat il rischio non lo vedo remoto.
Se vogliamo presterei attenzione alla prima riga _"Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità"_ è qui dove sta lo sliding door per le scelte future: scelta obbligata dalle circostanze o scelta per un'altra vita


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...a me è parsa come un'iperbole e l'ho presa in quanto tale.....
> nel caso specifico neanche lontanissima dalla realtà, se è innamorato e c'è ancora tutta la rabbia che si legge nei post di Mat il rischio non lo vedo remoto.
> Se vogliamo presterei attenzione alla prima riga _"Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità"_ è qui dove sta lo sliding door per le scelte future: scelta obbligata dalle circostanze o scelta per un'altra vita


Si legge rabbia nelle mie risposte? Allora non riesco a comunicare realmente quanto vorrei dire.


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si legge rabbia nelle mie risposte? Allora non riesco a comunicare realmente quanto vorrei dire.


non so se "rabbia" è il termine più adatto, sicuramente non dai l'impressione di una persona "pacificata"


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non so se "rabbia" è il termine più adatto, *sicuramente non dai l'impressione di una persona "pacificata"*


.
Ma proprio per nulla


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non so se "rabbia" è il termine più adatto, sicuramente non dai l'impressione di una persona "pacificata"


E per pacificata cosa intendi? Perdonare la mia ex moglie e riprovarci? Comprenderla? O  aver trovato la mia strada dopo tanta sofferenza?


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità
> 
> E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace
> 
> ...


Ma ...stai scherzando vero???se  no chiamate un esorcista


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non so se "rabbia" è il termine più adatto, sicuramente non dai l'impressione di una persona "pacificata"


Va be ha subito Qsto uomo permettiamogli di non essere pacificato e che cazzo ma almeno ha preso in mano la sua vita 
Di pacificati e pacificate ne leggo pochi e poche inoltre


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che a leggerti si gratterebbe le palle pure Masini...
> Aldilà del fatto che potrei dirti che è meglio da soli quando si è soli che da soli in coppia, sarebbe un'ovvietà paurosa. Arriveranno momenti di solitudine,inevitabilmente, assieme a momenti di altra natura...magari un viaggio sempre rimandato che finalmente potrai fare, magari una rimpatriata tra amici di vecchia data, magari altro...che ne so, perchè se no sai che triste se non ci si puo' separare per paura della solitudine ?





francoff ha detto:


> Delirio delirio delirio ..........delirio allo stato puro .... se tu sei esempio di equilibrio ... meglio cadere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io sono sempre preparato a valutare le cose nel loro peggiore teorico sviluppo, e a prepararmi al peggio, deciso a resistervi. 

e in realtà quando ho scritto, per ogni esempio (indubbiamente colorito) che ho fatto, ho pensato precisamente a qualcuno che ho conosciuto in vita mia reale... 

diciamo che ho messo insieme il peggio di ciascuna esperienza individuale :rotfl::rotfl:

 Ma se le cose vengono meglio del "peggio" che ho descritto, sono solo contento

e soprattutto se venissero peggio di come pensavo, non ho bisogno di cogliere l'occasione per rimaledire ulteriormente quella cagna schifosa che mi avesse sospinto verso un percorso inaspettatamente indesiderato.








p


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ...stai scherzando vero???se  no chiamate un esorcista


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scherzavo.. tranquilli...

è tutto meraviglioso! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Spero che ci riuscirai. Hai tutto il mio supporto purtroppo solo virtuale, ma pensaci se ne vale la pena di vivere così. Ci sono passato anche io con questa storia dei messaggi e vederli online entrambi e so cosa provi. Vedere che lui o lei si collegano e sperare, pregare che poco dopo non si veda la scritta online sull'altro numero è quando appare ricevere un pugno nello stomaco.


Dicevo che è un mio problema nel senso che non ho certezza....certo che però le circostanze portano a credere che almeno si sentano,senza vedersi (ci mancherebbe). Che mi dia fastidio è innegabile. Però data la "conformazione" mentale di mia moglie potrebbe essere che semmai lo sentisse,lo faccia solo come amico.Farà ridere,ma lei rimane sempre in contatto con gli ex ,  e la pur breve storia,porta lui ad esserlo! (Sto cercando di fare lo svedese).
Del resto la ricostruzione del nostro rapporto non è che vada avanti; stiamo assieme per i famosi vincoli che sottolineava Danny....sempre con la speranza,certo.Se vedo che il percorso che stiamo facendo con la psicologa non porterà a nulla: fine delle sedute; ancora una o due e vedrò se continuare.
Certo ci vuole un bel fisico per vivere come vivo io! Tu pensa, ieri mentre controllavo il telefono del tipo (che peraltro sono giorni e giorni che pare non essere online in simultanea con la mogliera), distratto dalla TV,ho fatto partire una chiamata con whatsapp a lui!!!! Anche lui ha fatto lo svedese (sicuramente non conosce il mio numero), e non m'ha chiamato....Forse perché il mio avatar era a me riconducibili per via del cane che rappresenta e che lui conosce molto bene? Lo so..  Sembra una barzelletta,ma è vero! Il tutto sta passando da una dimensione tragica ad una quasi comica....vabbè:basta la salute!


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ingoiare è poco igienico
> 
> Penso che chi resta nel rapporto "ingoiando" è un incosciente, che rischia di brutto
> 
> ...


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E per pacificata cosa intendi? Perdonare la mia ex moglie e riprovarci? Comprenderla? O  aver trovato la mia strada dopo tanta sofferenza?


....quello che vuoi/devi fare lo sai solo te........io ti ho solo riportato l'impressione che ho leggendoti



Carola ha detto:


> Va be ha subito Qsto uomo permettiamogli di non essere pacificato e che cazzo ma almeno ha preso in mano la sua vita
> Di pacificati e pacificate ne leggo pochi e poche inoltre


.....ma per me può fare/essere come vuole alla luce e in conseguenza di quello che gli è successo ..... leggendo i suoi post noto semplicemente degli atteggiamenti "non sempre lineari", da qui la mia osservazione.
....e te lo scrive un traditore "non pacificato"


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenitàE fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piaceE preparati alla solitudine che inevitabilmente vivraiA serate da solo col panino rancidoA capodanno in balere piene di disperati vestiti a festa, a ballare il tuca tuca sprigionando una allegria di plasticaA estati solo in casa dove non avrai la voglia di andare da solo in vacanzaE preparati anche dopo pochi mesi a vedere la tizia di paese che conosci da 38 anni e "scoprire magicamente" dopo averci preso un caffè che è la meravigliosa creatura che da sempre sognavi, annacquato nello sguardo dalla disperazione e dalla solitudineE a diffidare di cotanta magica visioneInsomma.. preparati. E renditi forte.Perché c'è bisogno di forza sempre, in tutte le scelte che si fanno.Ma non ti far condizionare da ciò che leggi che non ti piace, ne da quello che ti piace, ma fatti condizionare dalla tua forza, per questo ti dico: FORZA!


Io a differenza di molti invece non vedo la tua descrizione poi tanto lontana da quella che può essere la realtà di chi si separa. Certo: vedo anche altro. In primo luogo quello che si vive in una situazione di coppia che non ci corrisponde. In secondo luogo, anche la bellezza della solitudine. Che non è solo il panino rancido della sera. E' anche tirare il fiato dopo una giornata piena. E stare finalmente in pace. Certo: momenti come le feste, o le vacanze, sono delicati. Però lo sono anche quando ti trovi a convivere con chi -per una ragione o per l'altra - non vorresti fosse li con te a dividere spazi.Questo penso.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io a differenza di molti invece non vedo la tua descrizione poi tanto lontana da quella che può essere la realtà di chi si separa. Certo: vedo anche altro. In primo luogo quello che si vive in una situazione di coppia che non ci corrisponde. In secondo luogo, anche la bellezza della solitudine. Che non è solo il panino rancido della sera. E' anche tirare il fiato dopo una giornata piena. E stare finalmente in pace. Certo: momenti come le feste, o le vacanze, sono delicati. Però lo sono anche quando ti trovi a convivere con chi -per una ragione o per l'altra - non vorresti fosse li con te a dividere spazi.Questo penso.


Io parlo SEMPRE di cose reali, purtroppo.

E quando le scrivo penso a fatti e persone reali.

Certo, non è affatto detto che sia così tragica.

Ma può rivelarsi tragica per chi si aspetta chissà cosa, anche molto meno

Conosco donne in particolare, che per sfuggire a questa inaspettata solitudine si son messe col primo coglione che le ha invitate a cena

La solitudine è bellissima per me, una compagna fedele e affidabile, pur essendo ruvida e insensibile

Quello che in fin dei conti volevo dire al nostro amico è che scelga con serenità e consapevolezza, non aspettandosi miracolosi scenari in un verso o nell'altro, dall'esterno

Il miracolo va fatto dentro

Ed è la pacificazione di cui si parlava sopra

Non perché "bisogna fare i buoni"

Ma perché senza pacificazione, nulla di quanto accadutoci può "servire" a molto per il futuro


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo SEMPRE di cose reali, purtroppo.E quando le scrivo penso a fatti e persone reali.Certo, non è affatto detto che sia così tragica.Ma può rivelarsi tragica per chi si aspetta chissà cosa, anche molto menoConosco donne in particolare, che per sfuggire a questa inaspettata solitudine si son messe col primo coglione che le ha invitate a cenaLa solitudine è bellissima per me, una compagna fedele e affidabile, pur essendo ruvida e insensibileQuello che in fin dei conti volevo dire al nostro amico è che scelga con serenità e consapevolezza, non aspettandosi miracolosi scenari in un verso o nell'altro, dall'esternoIl miracolo va fatto dentroEd è la pacificazione di cui si parlava sopraNon perché "bisogna fare i buoni"Ma perché senza pacificazione, nulla di quanto accadutoci può "servire" a molto per il futuro


Mah. Diciamo che quella che tu chiami  "pacificazione" per me e' il frutto di quel percorso. Difficile scegliere per la solitudine se si è già pacificati. Utile, anzi utilissimo, avere consapevolezza che nessuna scelta fa in se' il miracolo. E che comunque certe ferite non fanno solo crescere. Certe ferite limitano. Si tratta a volte anche di scegliere il limite minore.


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....quello che vuoi/devi fare lo sai solo te........io ti ho solo riportato l'impressione che ho leggendoti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche questo si nota dai tuoi scritti....


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Io ho amiche e amici separati 
Con FILGI
Non tutti benestanti

C'è la stanno  facendo a vivere bene e serenamente tutti 
Il range e ' 35-50 anni e non S eto
Da parte i loro  qste cose da libro cuore pur avendo sofferto e lottato ...anzi alcuni sono più serbe i adesso è in tutti in guerra 
Insomma io capisco tutto ma c'è di peggio nella vita che un matrimonio in cui non si era più felici e mi Sembra  follia a 40
Anni negarsi di poter vivere ancora felicemente ... Non dico 70 ma 40 anni
Non parliamo di malattie terminali ma di percorsi di vita che ad un certo punto hanno preso Svolte diverse con dolore rassegnazione ma lucidamente 

Meglio che compiangersi e arrovellarsi in situazioni come molte ne sento e leggo...


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo SEMPRE di cose reali, purtroppo.
> 
> E quando le scrivo penso a fatti e persone reali.
> 
> ...


Scusa eh,ma sta cosa dell'introspezione non si può sentire sempre,la panacea del tradito.
Uno ti piglia a bastonate,che fai?
Cerchi di allontanarti o stai li e ti autopsicanalizzi per vedere se riesci a rendere accettabile pigliare mazzate senza soluzione di continuità...?
Il miracolo dentro....


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa eh,ma sta cosa dell'introspezione non si può sentire sempre,la panacea del tradito.
> Uno ti piglia a bastonate,che fai?
> Cerchi di allontanarti o stai li e ti autopsicanalizzi per vedere se riesci a rendere accettabile pigliare mazzate senza soluzione di continuità...?
> Il miracolo dentro....


Caro trilo.... 

Cosa consigli? Una bella sequela di moccoli è più efficace?

Nel caso qualcuno avesse bisogno, mandamelo pure, ho un fornito campionario :rotfl:

Dopo 79 anni che sei stato tradito sei ancora incazzato nero  come fosse l'altro ieri :rotfl:

Abbi pietà.. con tutta la simpatia che nutro x te, ma non
 mi sembri nella condizione di poter dare consigli migliori, visti i risultati permanenti sul tuo umore  :rotfl: :rotfl:

Se non si può sentire, si legge quel che ci piace leggere, una pacca sulla spalla.. un "tu sì che sei forte".. e si va avanti..  (più incarogniti di prima :rotfl: )

Si può scegliere


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io devo ringraziare i forum come questo credimi e grazie ai vari punti di vista ho trovato la forza di andare avanti. Ho iniziato a scrivere da poco, ma sono mesi che leggo ed ho pensato che fosse giusto iniziare a dare anche una visione diversa. Leggevo e leggo solo che il tradito deve trovare la giustificazone del traditore, ingoiare tutto ed andare avanti, ingoiare tonnellate di cacca  e ringraziare se il traditore é tornato all'ovile. Ma sti cazzi! A me piacerebbe far capire che c'è anche un altra possibilità.


Io ho chiuso in tre giorni. Poi ci ho pensato a lungo per compensare la mia impulsività.
Però cerco di capire altri punti di vista. Se un* tradit* dice che vuole riprovarci ascolto le sue motivazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua scelta falla con serenità
> 
> E fregatene di quel che vedi scritto qui, falla con la forza della tua serenità, che deve esser forte e solida, e non aggrapparti a uno scritto che ti piace
> 
> ...


Hai sbagliato a guardare Walking dead :carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Maggio 2017)

ciao "solo" come stai?
ho visto che si sono portati avanti con le "discussioni" .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dicevo che è un mio problema nel senso che non ho certezza....certo che però le circostanze portano a credere che almeno si sentano,senza vedersi (ci mancherebbe). Che mi dia fastidio è innegabile. Però data la "conformazione" mentale di mia moglie potrebbe essere che semmai lo sentisse,lo faccia solo come amico.Farà ridere,ma lei rimane sempre in contatto con gli ex ,  e la pur breve storia,porta lui ad esserlo! (Sto cercando di fare lo svedese).
> Del resto la ricostruzione del nostro rapporto non è che vada avanti; stiamo assieme per i famosi vincoli che sottolineava Danny....sempre con la speranza,certo.Se vedo che il percorso che stiamo facendo con la psicologa non porterà a nulla: fine delle sedute; ancora una o due e vedrò se continuare.
> Certo ci vuole un bel fisico per vivere come vivo io! Tu pensa, ieri mentre controllavo il telefono del tipo (che peraltro sono giorni e giorni che pare non essere online in simultanea con la mogliera), distratto dalla TV,ho fatto partire una chiamata con whatsapp a lui!!!! Anche lui ha fatto lo svedese (sicuramente non conosce il mio numero), e non m'ha chiamato....Forse perché il mio avatar era a me riconducibili per via del cane che rappresenta e che lui conosce molto bene? Lo so..  Sembra una barzelletta,ma è vero! Il tutto sta passando da una dimensione tragica ad una quasi comica....vabbè:basta la salute!


Scusa ma riprovarci così non va bene.
Già lo stile attuale di persone in coppia che coltivano amicizie autonome che richiedono contatti costanti mi lasciano perplessa, ma dopo un tradimento la completa trasparenza è un'esigenza del tradito, ma dovrebbe esserla anche per il traditore che autonomamente dovrebbe mostrare ogni contatto. Non si può in nessun modo lasciare adito a dubbi sulla costanza di contatti.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato a guardare Walking dead :carneval:


Ah sì? Che è..??


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì? Che è..??


Serie su un mondo di pochi umani assediati da zombi


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Caro trilo....
> 
> Cosa consigli? Una bella sequela di moccoli è più efficace?
> 
> ...


Sai, non è che da te si percepisca quella grande felicità nonostante  l introspezione e via discorrendo . Io percepisco nei tuoi interventi  un auto convincimento che tutto stia andando per il meglio ,ma in realtà ti " sento " profondamente deluso amareggiato e triste


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2017)

Scusate errori nei miei post
Mi collego  solo dal Cell e ...inutile 
Non ce la posso fare 
Odio ste tastiere le detesto !!!


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma riprovarci così non va bene.
> Già lo stile attuale di persone in coppia che coltivano amicizie autonome che richiedono contatti costanti mi lasciano perplessa, ma dopo un tradimento la completa trasparenza è un'esigenza del tradito, ma dovrebbe esserla anche per il traditore che autonomamente dovrebbe mostrare ogni contatto. Non si può in nessun modo lasciare adito a dubbi sulla costanza di contatti.


Io su questo la penso diversamente,come già ho detto; secondo me una sfera personale nella coppia deve sussistere,che sia a livello di amicizia o attenga comunque ad un privato che si è costruito prima della formazione della coppia.Io non ti conoscevo prima,e non posso pretendere di azzerare i tuoi contatti per farmi piacere. Del resto nella mia storia il tradimento è avvenuto con una persona "nuova". Il fatto di pretendere di essere sempre al corrente dei contatti dell'altro,dopo un tradimento non porta alcunché,se non un rimuginare e la sottomissione dell'altro che ci ha traditi,cosa che non depone a favore di un'eventuale ripartenza della coppia.Mancanza di fiducia compensata dallo svilirsi di chi,quella fiducia dovrebbe riconquistare ma non sottoponendosi alla censura dell'altro. Se prima di un tradimento potrebbe essere presa come misura condivisa,dopo un tradimento, essendo unilaterale l'esigenza,sancisce il perpetuarsi della mancanza di fiducia e,mi farebbe sentire a disagio richiedere tale adempimento.Così come lo sono stato in due occasioni in cui non ho saputo trattenermi dal chiedere contezza circa il destinatario della telefonata o del messaggio;prendendo una cantonata perché i miei dubbi erano infondati e chiedendo pure scusa! Che poi io mi diletti von gli strumenti che ho a prevenire il pericolo è altra faccenda .Tanto sappiamo bene che se si vuole si trovano i modi ed i tempi per far fesso l'altro:basta solo allenamento,raziocinio e freddezza,bandendo l'emotività che,nel mio caso è stata l'elemento rivelatore della tresca....
Scritto senza rileggere....


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì? Che è..??


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io su questo la penso diversamente,come già ho detto; secondo me una sfera personale nella coppia deve sussistere,che sia a livello di amicizia o attenga comunque ad un privato che si è costruito prima della formazione della coppia.Io non ti conoscevo prima,e non posso pretendere di azzerare i tuoi contatti per farmi piacere. Del resto nella mia storia il tradimento è avvenuto con una persona "nuova". Il fatto di pretendere di essere sempre al corrente dei contatti dell'altro,dopo un tradimento non porta alcunché,se non un rimuginare e la sottomissione dell'altro che ci ha traditi,cosa che non depone a favore di un'eventuale ripartenza della coppia.Mancanza di fiducia compensata dallo svilirsi di chi,quella fiducia dovrebbe riconquistare ma non sottoponendosi alla censura dell'altro. Se prima di un tradimento potrebbe essere presa come misura condivisa,dopo un tradimento, essendo unilaterale l'esigenza,sancisce il perpetuarsi della mancanza di fiducia e,mi farebbe sentire a disagio richiedere tale adempimento.Così come lo sono stato in due occasioni in cui non ho saputo trattenermi dal chiedere contezza circa il destinatario della telefonata o del messaggio;prendendo una cantonata perché i miei dubbi erano infondati e chiedendo pure scusa! Che poi io mi diletti von gli strumenti che ho a prevenire il pericolo è altra faccenda .Tanto sappiamo bene che se si vuole si trovano i modi ed i tempi per far fesso l'altro:basta solo allenamento,raziocinio e freddezza,bandendo l'emotività che,nel mio caso è stata l'elemento rivelatore della tresca....
> Scritto senza rileggere....


Io se avessi tradito sentirei mia esigenza dichiarare chi mi manda messaggi.
Poi è ovvio che se qualcuno vuole ingannare può farlo, ci sono mille modi! Ma è intollerabile che DOPO un tradimento soffra solo il tradito e il traditore non si carichi almeno la responsabilità di dare prova della buona fede della volontà di togliere angoli oscuri dalla coppia.
Si viveva benissimo anche prima che inventassero i cellulari.
Ho un collega che non vuole alcun messaggio se non per emergenza. È un modo diverso di vivere le relazioni, ma vive anche lui.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io se avessi tradito sentirei mia esigenza dichiarare chi mi manda messaggi.
> Poi è ovvio che se qualcuno vuole ingannare può farlo, ci sono mille modi! Ma è intollerabile che DOPO un tradimento soffra solo il tradito e il traditore non si carichi almeno la responsabilità di dare prova della buona fede della volontà di togliere angoli oscuri dalla coppia.
> Si viveva benissimo anche prima che inventassero i cellulari.
> Ho un collega che non vuole alcun messaggio se non per emergenza. È un modo diverso di vivere le relazioni, ma vive anche lui.


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2017)

Io





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io se avessi tradito sentirei mia esigenza dichiarare chi mi manda messaggi.
> Poi è ovvio che se qualcuno vuole ingannare può farlo, ci sono mille modi! Ma è intollerabile che DOPO un tradimento soffra solo il tradito e il traditore non si carichi almeno la responsabilità di dare prova della buona fede della volontà di togliere angoli oscuri dalla coppia.
> Si viveva benissimo anche prima che inventassero i cellulari.
> Ho un collega che non vuole alcun messaggio se non per emergenza. È un modo diverso di vivere le relazioni, ma vive anche lui.


Si...ma non  bisognerebbe avere una testa  da bastian contrario ed un orgoglio sconfinato come la mia mogliera.....Testa dura! Mi piace anche per questo!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io
> 
> Si...ma non  bisognerebbe avere una testa  da bastian contrario ed un orgoglio sconfinato come la mia mogliera.....Testa dura! Mi piace anche per questo!


Contento tu... :yoga:  io  :kick:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Serie su un mondo di pochi umani assediati da zombi



Non guardo quel genere di fiction, mi piace il cinema d'autore e il cinema d'essai


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non guardo quel genere di fiction, mi piace il cinema d'autore e il cinema d'essai


Anche a me il cinema piace "assai"


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non guardo quel genere di fiction, mi piace il cinema d'autore e il cinema d'essai


Neanch'io. Però la tua descrizione era di un mondo post catastrofe da invasione degli zombi.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io. Però la tua descrizione era di un mondo post catastrofe da invasione degli zombi.



Vuoi dire che è tanto diversa la situazione a cui ci si deve preparare stando da soli?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sai, non è che da te si percepisca quella grande felicità nonostante  l introspezione e via discorrendo . Io percepisco nei tuoi interventi  un auto convincimento che tutto stia andando per il meglio ,ma in realtà ti " sento " profondamente deluso amareggiato e triste


Non ho mai detto che sono Felice

Non penso nemmeno esista la felicità, se non per pochi flash .. almeno x me la felicità sono sempre stati flash..

So della serenità e dell'inquietudine, come sentimenti striscianti... Continui.

E io sono sereno..  e questo mi basta oltre ogni altrui convincimento, che non farei nulla x contrastare

La tristezza.. è l'altra faccia della felicità.

È da accogliere e vivere, senza vergogna.

Ma per quanto mi riguarda, con pudore, e in completa solitudine, lontano da tutto e tutti.

La amo almeno quanto l'allegria, che mi appartiene appieno, e chi mi conosce un briciolo lo sa.


Bisogna saper vivere tutto... Senza vergognarsi di nulla, nei modi più giusti, e meno patetici possibile, per potersi guardare in faccia senza arrossire


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io. Però la tua descrizione era di un mondo post catastrofe da invasione degli zombi.



Sono i nostri da affrontare a viso aperto 

Non quelli del film.. quelli dentro di noi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che è tanto diversa la situazione a cui ci si deve preparare stando da soli?


Skorpio ha descritto uno incapace di cucinarsi un piatto di pasta o di minestrone e incapace intorno ai quarant'anni (non agli 80 eh) di farsi amicizie e conoscere persone da frequentare sessualmente e di provare nuovi sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono i nostri da affrontare a viso aperto
> 
> Non quelli del film.. quelli dentro di noi


Hai una fervida fantasia apocalittica.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storpio ha descritto uno incapace di cucinarsi un piatto di pasta o di minestrone e incapace intorno ai quarant'anni (non agli 80 eh) di farsi amicizie e conoscere persone da frequentare sessualmente e di provare nuovi sentimenti.


Non lo ho letto così. Io ho letto che magari la solitudine non ti invita a cucinare. E che magari per disperazione si va col primo che passa per la strada, ovvero ci si chiude.

Comunque occhei. Il panino rancido magari e' troppo :carneval:

Però non credo che sia così facile conoscere gente nuova. Intendo un qualcosa che vada oltre un caffè con una amica. Parlo per me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo ho letto così. Io ho letto che magari la solitudine non ti invita a cucinare. E che magari per disperazione si va col primo che passa per la strada, ovvero ci si chiude.
> 
> Comunque occhei. Il panino rancido magari e' troppo :carneval:
> 
> Però non credo che sia così facile conoscere gente nuova. Intendo un qualcosa che vada oltre un caffè con una amica. Parlo per me.


In ogni città ci sono organizzazioni tipo single Milano che organizzano di tutto. Si può trovare quello che si vuole.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni città ci sono organizzazioni tipo single Milano che organizzano di tutto. Si può trovare quello che si vuole.


No. In verità proprio temo mi mancherà la voglia di cercare. 
E' vero comunque: non si tratta neanche di avere difficoltà, ma proprio mancano gli stimoli


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni città ci sono organizzazioni tipo single Milano che organizzano di tutto. Si può trovare quello che si vuole.


Mi sembri ben informata


----------



## trilobita (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Caro trilo....
> 
> Cosa consigli? Una bella sequela di moccoli è più efficace?
> 
> ...


Ok,scelto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. In verità proprio temo mi mancherà la voglia di cercare.
> E' vero comunque: non si tratta neanche di avere difficoltà, ma proprio mancano gli stimoli


Per ora...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembri ben informata


Mica sto a pettinare le bambole o a smacchiare giaguari :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

*..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una fervida fantasia apocalittica.


:rotfl::rotfl:
 Brunetta, ma che mi importa del panino rancido.. io descrivevo una atmosfera..

e ripeto, io la solitudine la amo, ma è dura, è fatica... bisogna essere preparati e consci

mai resterei in un rapporto per PAURA della solitudine.. (di cui ripeto non ho per nulla paura)

ma sinceramente.. non posso nemmeno dire a uno che, sulla scorta di un impeto è tentato di mollare, che sarà tutto bellissimo, che sarà felicissimo, che tra un anno sarà assieme a una bionda svedese dagli occhi azzurri meravigliosa che gli darà 8 figli..

magari sarà pure cosi

ma se qualcuno si vuol prendere la responsabilità di descrivere un tale meraviglioso orizzonte, io non me la sento

Brunetta... qui c'è della gente ha paura anche a fare pausa pranzo da sola... diciamocelo.

non esce a bere il caffè se è sola.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Brunetta, ma che mi importa del panino rancido.. io descrivevo una atmosfera..
> 
> e ripeto, io la solitudine la amo, ma è dura, è fatica... bisogna essere preparati e consci
> ...


Vero.
Ho fatto viaggi sola che hanno suscitato stupore e ammirazione.
Però si ha paura di ciò che non si conosce.
Solitudine è libertà.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ho fatto viaggi sola che hanno suscitato stupore e ammirazione.
> Però si ha paura di ciò che non si conosce.
> Solitudine è libertà.


Certo!

Ma non sono tutti come te, Brunetta, o come me, o come ciascuno iscritto qui

Ciascuno è speciale

E sicuramente diverso da qualsiasi altro

La solitudine può essere anche rognosa, e far fare Delle immani stronzate, a chi ci si butta per uscire di impeto da un rapporto da cui magari dovrà assolutamente uscire comunque.

Io credo sia necessario segnalarlo

Se poi uno ci sta bene, alleluia! ...

Magari diventa scettico a reimpegnarsi in una convivenza..  anche queste sono scoperte


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> 
> Ma non sono tutti come te, Brunetta, o come me, o come ciascuno iscritto qui
> 
> ...


Tu non hai segnalato. Hai scritto la sceneggiatura di un horror :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai segnalato. Hai scritto la sceneggiatura di un horror :carneval:


L'ho fatto a modo mio 

Anzi.. uno dei modi miei :carneval:

Ma non era horror.. assicuro che, in persone diverse, ma quelle sceneggiature io le ho viste tradotte in realtà...

E dirò di più.. qualcosa di simile in qualche tua conoscenza presente o passata, non riesco a credere  non l'abbia visto anche tu, nella tua vita..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto a modo mio
> 
> Anzi.. uno dei modi miei :carneval:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho fatto a modo mio
> 
> Anzi.. uno dei modi miei :carneval:
> 
> ...




Uhm... sì. Qualcuno sì.
Diciamo che essere costretti dalle circostanze a lasciare chi si ama (moglie, figli) ritrovandosi con molti meno soldi in tasca, la psiche a pezzi per il tradimento subito e il pacchetto completo odio/rancore in offerta speciale, oltre a un'autostima che più bassa non c'è mai stata, rende più facile cadere preda di nevrosi.
Non l'ho mai detto ma quando sono andato al consultorio, mi son messo a piangere davanti alla dottoressa, che mi ha preso appuntamento dal loro psicologo interno. Si fanno cose di cui ci si vergogna. 
Io in quel momento ho capito che non ce l'avrei fatta senza mia moglie e mia figlia, senza quel mondo che avevo voluto, senza la casa in cui ero vissuto per anni, da solo a reiventarmi una vita che non volevo.
Non ce l'avrei fatta non perché non vedessi la speranza di una vita migliore, ma perché non ne avevo proprio le forze.
Forse sarebbe stato meno impossibile se almeno fossi rimasto nella mia casa, con tutte le abitudini a farmi compagnia, e con mia figlia.
Ma rinunciare a tutto per il niente essendoci costretto, mi pareva impossibile da sostenere.
Non rinnego questi anni, a ragion veduta.
Pur con tutti i problemi nostri portati in coppia, sono stati ricchi comunque di cose piacevoli.
Non ho fatto una cattiva scelta. Non potendo conoscere l'alternativa, non potrò mai dire se sia stata la migliore o meno, ma comunque è stata proficua.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Uhm... sì. Qualcuno sì.
> Diciamo che essere costretti dalle circostanze a lasciare chi si ama (moglie, figli) ritrovandosi con molti meno soldi in tasca, la psiche a pezzi per il tradimento subito e il pacchetto completo odio/rancore in offerta speciale, oltre a un'autostima che più bassa non c'è mai stata, rende più facile cadere preda di nevrosi.
> Non l'ho mai detto ma quando sono andato al consultorio, mi son messo a piangere davanti alla dottoressa, che mi ha preso appuntamento dal loro psicologo interno. Si fanno cose di cui ci si vergogna.
> Io in quel momento ho capito che non ce l'avrei fatta senza mia moglie e mia figlia, senza quel mondo che avevo voluto, senza la casa in cui ero vissuto per anni, da solo a reiventarmi una vita che non volevo.
> ...


Grazie Danny x la forza che mostri sempre di avere nel dire qui dentro senza veli scampoli di realtà "vissuta"

È una forza non da poco, e davvero meriterebbe estimatrici sofisticate


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


:rotfl:

Io davvero a volte non so se vivo in questo mondo, o se certe cose le vedo solo io...

Io ho l'imbarazzo della scelta...

A partire dalla mia inquilina, separata, senza figli, che ho appena visto x riscuotere la mesata d'affitto

Vive sola in una casa che potrebbe comodamente tenere 5 persone e che tiene in una maniera che se ci entra il maiale gira il culo e se ne va indignato dal.casino che c'è.

Un mese si e uno no mi dice che ha finalmente trovato il grandissimo amore della vita, ci passa di tutto, dalla guida turistica turca al finanziere campano.

E me li presenta pure :rotfl:

E dopo 2 mesate mi accoglie disperata e sola che le cose sono andate male e che forse ha preso un abbaglio...

Però ripeto, probabilmente vivo in un altro mondo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Io davvero a volte non so se vivo in questo mondo, o se certe cose le vedo solo io...
> 
> ...


Ma questo è la causa del matrimonio finito, non l'effetto.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Io davvero a volte non so se vivo in questo mondo, o se certe cose le vedo solo io...
> 
> ...


Bah non so dove vivi ma io sono piena di persone separate e molte le ho viste pure rinascere dopo la separazione 

Probabilmente è gente che non ha problemi economici lo riconosco e quindi è tutto più facile 

Però lamia più cara amica si è separata non ha chiesto nulla al marito si è rifatta una vita a 46 anni ha investito nella sua professione insomma ...e non è una riccona campa del suo 
 Questi che racconti sono magari un po pure piagnoni o gente che comunque si piangerebbe addosso comunque 

Boh che tristezza


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Bah non so dove vivi ma io sono piena di persone separate e molte le ho viste pure rinascere dopo la separazione
> 
> Probabilmente è gente che non ha problemi economici lo riconosco e quindi è tutto più facile
> 
> ...


Se non ci sono problemi economici e grossi cambiamenti nel tenore di vita probabilmente è tutto più facile.
Con 1200 euro al mese del marito (faccio un esempio) e moglie disoccupata, mutuo ventennale e 3 figli magari è un po' meno semplice, per dire.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Bah non so dove vivi ma io sono piena di persone separate e molte le ho viste pure rinascere dopo la separazione
> 
> Probabilmente è gente che non ha problemi economici lo riconosco e quindi è tutto più facile
> 
> ...


Eh sì.. la tristezza in giro c'è. E mica è una vergogna..

ma sicuramente vedo anche quelle persone che dici tu, ci mancherebbe altro! e nemmeno poche.

ma anche persone completamente impreparate a gestire la solitudine io personalmente ne ho viste e ne vedo.

vedo il bicchiere mezzo pieno e il mezzo vuoto, diciamo..

e i piagnoni ... a questo mondo... ahimè  esistono, e non sono una minoranza da percentuali da NCD

non vorrei che il mio punto di vista venisse scambiato per un “state insieme a tutti i costi, che se vi separate siete rovinati!” non c’è nulla di più lontano dai miei convincimenti

Ma io di gente che nella solitudine post separazione si impantana in vari modi ne vedo, e parecchia.

per cui benissimo la separazione, benissimo ripartire, benissimo aria fresca.. ma non aspettarsi nulla dall’esterno, bisogna essere pronti a bastare a se stessi, contare solo su se stessi, bisogna organizzarsi, bisogna tirare fuori più quattrini, etc..

se poi l’esterno risponderà in modo generoso, e fuori dalla porta ci sarà la coda di supertope pronte a innamorarsi perdutamente di te ed esserti fedeli per l’eternità, sarà tanto meglio, è tutto grasso che cola.

Ma è un’ipotesi. Come del resto ogni percorso di vita.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (3 Maggio 2017)

*Il titolo di questo 3d*

Avevo iniziato questo 3 d con il titolo 
PENSO CHE SIA FINITA.
Ora sono passate più di due settimane che sono andato via di casa , dopo confronti e vari discussioni, mi convinco sempre più,
 Che siamo arrivati alla frutta .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Avevo iniziato questo 3 d con il titolo
> PENSO CHE SIA FINITA.
> Ora sono passate più di due settimane che sono andato via di casa , dopo confronti e vari discussioni, mi convinco sempre più,
> Che siamo arrivati alla frutta .


Torniamo a te.
Perché dici questo?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (3 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Torniamo a te.
> Perché dici questo?


perché non vedo alternative, 
Perché non comprendo la motivazione dell'atto in se
Perché riscontro falsità su falsità .
Perché sono stanco,
Perché qual cosa si è rotto tra di noi, e so che se anche io , o noi provassimo a ricostruire, non sarà mai come prima,
Perché prima per me era una favola vivere con lei giorno per giorno, 
Se prima fosse stato un matrimonio , fatto di routine, spento, ecc ecc , beh potrei pure capire che oggi per ricostruire un rapporto, devo alimentarlo , 
Non so se rendo l'idea .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (3 Maggio 2017)

Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
E ho iniziato a bere .
A lavoro, tutti i miei colleghi , noni riconoscono più, ed io non riesco più a lavorare come prima.
Mi sento osservato, e a Volte sono scontroso se qualcuno mi fissa .


----------



## Mat78 (3 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
> Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
> Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
> E ho iniziato a bere .
> ...


Devi cercare di reagire! Non abbandonarti, lei non merita nemmeno la tua sofferenza! Ci siamo passati in tanti e ti garantisco che se ne esce fuori, ma devi reagire! Sforzati di mangiare fuma meno, e non bere! Esci con un amico e sfogati con lui. Trova qualcosa da fare. So che non hai voglia ma devi farlo.


----------



## Niko72 (3 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Devi cercare di reagire! Non abbandonarti, lei non merita nemmeno la tua sofferenza! Ci siamo passati in tanti e ti garantisco che se ne esce fuori, ma devi reagire! Sforzati di mangiare fuma meno, e non bere! Esci con un amico e sfogati con lui. Trova qualcosa da fare. So che non hai voglia ma devi farlo.


 Quoto in toto Mat78


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> perché non vedo alternative,
> Perché non comprendo la motivazione dell'atto in se
> Perché riscontro falsità su falsità .
> Perché sono stanco,
> ...





solopersempre ha detto:


> Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
> Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
> Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
> E ho iniziato a bere .
> ...


A me sembra che tu sia ancora in una fase di botta. 
So come si sta?
:abbraccio:


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
> Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
> Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
> E ho iniziato a bere .
> ...


Tranne il bere e il fumare, era uguale anche per me.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se non ci sono problemi economici e grossi cambiamenti nel tenore di vita probabilmente è tutto più facile.
> Con 1200 euro al mese del marito (faccio un esempio) e moglie disoccupata, mutuo ventennale e 3 figli magari è un po' meno semplice, per dire.


Quella famiglia sarebbe già in carico all'assistente sociale! Il problema della separazione sarebbe l'ultimo....


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. la tristezza in giro c'è. E mica è una vergogna..
> 
> ma sicuramente vedo anche quelle persone che dici tu, ci mancherebbe altro! e nemmeno poche.
> 
> ...


La vedo anch'io cosi: è una questione di scelta,nel senso se fatta o subita ,di denaro,salute,e stato emotivo conseguente.


----------



## riccardo1973 (4 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impara a non usare più i termini relativi al merito.
> L'amore non si merita, come non si merita il tradimento.
> I sentimenti degli altri non sono retribuzioni.
> Se ci pensi bene è molto rilassante.


sto iniziando a vivere così i rapporti, non solo d'amore ma anche con gli amici e familiari...
Molto rilassante

così la prossima volta non ci annulliamo più pensando di far felice l'altro/a


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> sto iniziando a vivere così i rapporti, non solo d'amore ma anche con gli amici e familiari...
> Molto rilassante
> 
> così la prossima volta non ci annulliamo più pensando di far felice l'altro/a


:up:


----------



## riccardo1973 (5 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
> Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
> Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
> E ho iniziato a bere .
> ...


Ciao, io sarò in controtendenza ma il mio consiglio è quello di vivertela tutta la situazione e a modo tuo: se senti di voler fumare e bere e chiuderti in casa sprofondato sul divano, fallo! se rimuginare sui xchè e come e quando e come è potuto succedere, fallo! Non sforzarti di fingere o nascondere il malessere, la febbre ha una sua utilità, è inutile riempirsi di tachipirina...Però devi darti dei tempi: non puoi rimanere in questa fase per sempre o molto a lungo, deve essere transitoria e costruttiva, in quel bicchiere non devi affogare! Poi quando sarai pronto, esci, incontra gente nuova, in ambienti nuovi, associazioni, volontariato, corsi di taglio e cucito, yoga, ballo, palestra, teatro, apri la mente xchè per funzionare deve essere come un paracadute! cambia look, vai dal barbiere, fatti una lampada cura il tuo aspetto e sorridi allo specchio appena alzato! Abbi delle sane abitudini, come una passeggiata con un amico, una buona azione giornaliera, sceglila tu. Diminuisci le sigarette e se devi bere fallo in buona compagnia e moderatamente!
Io dopo 1 anno, il primo di maggio ho festeggiato un anno delle mie corna, sono ancora in cammino, xrò mese dopo mese sono sempre più consapevole, più lucido, e i bicchieri e le sigarette sono nettamente diminuiti...
A presto


----------



## infinity (5 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Ciao, io sarò in controtendenza ma il mio consiglio è quello di vivertela tutta la situazione e a modo tuo: se senti di voler fumare e bere e chiuderti in casa sprofondato sul divano, fallo! se rimuginare sui xchè e come e quando e come è potuto succedere, fallo! Non sforzarti di fingere o nascondere il malessere, la febbre ha una sua utilità, è inutile riempirsi di tachipirina...Però devi darti dei tempi: non puoi rimanere in questa fase per sempre o molto a lungo, deve essere transitoria e costruttiva, in quel bicchiere non devi affogare! Poi quando sarai pronto, esci, incontra gente nuova, in ambienti nuovi, associazioni, volontariato, corsi di taglio e cucito, yoga, ballo, palestra, teatro, apri la mente xchè per funzionare deve essere come un paracadute! cambia look, vai dal barbiere, fatti una lampada cura il tuo aspetto e sorridi allo specchio appena alzato! Abbi delle sane abitudini, come una passeggiata con un amico, una buona azione giornaliera, sceglila tu. Diminuisci le sigarette e se devi bere fallo in buona compagnia e moderatamente!
> Io dopo 1 anno, il primo di maggio ho festeggiato un anno delle mie corna, sono ancora in cammino, xrò mese dopo mese sono sempre più consapevole, più lucido, e i bicchieri e le sigarette sono nettamente diminuiti...
> A presto


sono d'accordo con te in tutto , 
Purtroppo questa è la prima fase, e se non sbaglio è da poco che lo ha scoperto , 
E in oltre e soggettivo, potrebbe essere che solopersempre abbia bisogno di più tempo per incominciare  ad alzarsi , 
Speriamo in bene per lui .


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per me esiste solo una spiegazione.
> 
> Mi và lo faccio e chi sene frega del mondo.


... e di te povero stronzo nello specifico.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (7 Maggio 2017)

*Sono la moglie, o ex moglie.*

Mio marito e stato ricoverato .
Questa mattina e uscito dalla terapia intensiva, sta bene, deve solo recuperare ,
Ha avuto un inizio di infarto. Dovuto a stress emotivo,
Vi state domandando perché Sono qui ?
Mi hanno consegnato il suo cellulare, dovendo cercare un contatto telefonico, per motivi di lavoro , ho trovato questa pagina aperta , essendo non abile nei forum , ho chiesto aiuto.
Ora ho letto tutto . Che dire, qualsiasi cosa dico, sarò giudicato da voi che non conosco,
E per altro noni interessa.
Perché ho tradito ? Non so darmi questa risposta , in fondo non lo so neanche io.
Avevo tutto , ho perso tutto.
Dopo aver letto tutto quello che ha scritto mio marito , ho capito che l unica strada da intraprendere, e la separazione .
Non voglio che sia lui a scegliere. Lo farò io.
Vi state domandando perché sto scrivendo qui? Non lo sto facendo per voi, e non mi interessano i vostri pareri, ecc ecc .
Lo faccio solo perché mio marito non mi da la possibilità di parlare. Quando gli consegnerà il suo cell  leggera questo msg.
A Dio .


----------



## trilobita (7 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mio marito e stato ricoverato .
> Questa mattina e uscito dalla terapia intensiva, sta bene, deve solo recuperare ,
> Ha avuto un inizio di infarto. Dovuto a stress emotivo,
> Vi state domandando perché Sono qui ?
> ...


Ma non facevi prima ad andare in terapia intensiva ieri e strappargli la cannula dell'ossigeno????


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma non facevi prima ad andare in terapia intensiva ieri e strappargli la cannula dell'ossigeno????


Sto stramazzando dal ridere e non dovrei. Scusate l'attimo di scetticismo, ma il messaggio della moglie non è scritto un po' troppo nello stile del marito? Mi preparo a ricevere tutti i pomodori marci in faccia che volete, ma a me me sa de fake...


----------



## Frithurik (7 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma non facevi prima ad andare in terapia intensiva ieri e strappargli la cannula dell'ossigeno????


Per favore non lapidiamo nessuno.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Per favore non lapidiamo nessuno.


A prenderla per vera, lo vedo come un tentativo di sdrammatizzare.


----------



## Frithurik (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sto stramazzando dal ridere e non dovrei. Scusate l'attimo di scetticismo, ma il messaggio della moglie non è scritto un po' troppo nello stile del marito? Mi preparo a ricevere tutti i pomodori marci in faccia che volete, ma a me me sa de fake...


no nina non e un fake.


----------



## trilobita (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A prenderla per vera, lo vedo come un tentativo di sdrammatizzare.


A me non sembra.
A quanto ho capito,il marito non vuole parlarle,è ancora comprensibilmente in piena botta e si è visto.
Lei ha realizzato che lui,in questo momento,è scettico sul loro matrimonio e vuole prenderlo in contropiede lasciandolo prima che lo faccia lui....
Ma che è???
Alta infedeltà????


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A me non sembra.
> A quanto ho capito,il marito non vuole parlarle,è ancora comprensibilmente in piena botta e si è visto.
> Lei ha realizzato che lui,in questo momento,è scettico sul loro matrimonio e vuole prenderlo in contropiede lasciandolo prima che lo faccia lui....
> Ma che è???
> Alta infedeltà????


Infatti ! Questa qui invece di capire il dolore la rabbia la delusione e la confusione che ha suo marito a causa del suo agito , fa la saputella


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sto stramazzando dal ridere e non dovrei. Scusate l'attimo di scetticismo, ma il messaggio della moglie non è scritto un po' troppo nello stile del marito? Mi preparo a ricevere tutti i pomodori marci in faccia che volete, ma a me me sa de fake...


La realtà supera sempre la fantasia.
Però a volte la fantasia supera la realtà.
Chissà.
Certo normalmente non si parla di questo in terapia intensiva, a parte in Divorce.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La realtà supera sempre la fantasia.
> Però a volte la fantasia supera la realtà.
> Chissà.
> Certo normalmente non si parla di questo in terapia intensiva, a parte in Divorce.


Eh, più che altro questo... scusate, non era un tentativo di fare la stronza.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti ! Questa qui invece di capire il dolore la rabbia la delusione e la confusione che ha suo marito a causa del suo agito , fa la saputella


Se è vero, gran pezzo di stronza, a maggior ragione se il marito ha un principio di infarto!


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A me non sembra.
> A quanto ho capito,il marito non vuole parlarle,è ancora comprensibilmente in piena botta e si è visto.
> Lei ha realizzato che lui,in questo momento,è scettico sul loro matrimonio e vuole prenderlo in contropiede lasciandolo prima che lo faccia lui....
> Ma che è???
> Alta infedeltà????


No no parlavo del tuo commento di prima!


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma che è na telenovela?


----------



## trilobita (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No no parlavo del tuo commento di prima!


Non era per sdrammatizzare,ma per sottolineare l'assurdità di quanto scritto dalla moglie.
Ma manco i quattordicenni fanno più questi discorsi,di lasciare prima di subire l'onta di essere lasciati.
Ma in tutto questo marasma,tra l'altro da lei provocato,questa è la cosa che la preoccupa di più?
Io spero davvero che lui capisca la pochezza di chi aveva vicino e riesca,dopo essersi ristabilito,ad allontanarsi emotivamente da questa...p...ersona...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

Sono ancora basita.


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh, più che altro questo... scusate, non era un tentativo di fare la stronza.


Ma a me sembra una bufala
Sta in terapia intensiva appena legge gli arriva in altra botta 
Fosse mai vero ..ma che si fa così ?
Follia e mi auguro davvero sia un fake


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra una bufala
> Sta in terapia intensiva appena legge gli arriva in altra botta
> Fosse mai vero ..ma che si fa così ?
> Follia e mi auguro davvero sia un fake


Me lo auguro per la poca fede che mi rimane nei confronti dell'umanità.
Onestamente, mi sembra farlocca la tempistica. Ma poi, fra tante cose sul telefono che vai ad aprire? Il browser internet con la pagina già aperta? Eddai. Ma poi, uno sfoggio di pochezza umana che scoprire che è tutto finto mi farebbe sentire sollevata.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non era per sdrammatizzare,ma per sottolineare l'assurdità di quanto scritto dalla moglie.
> Ma manco i quattordicenni fanno più questi discorsi,di lasciare prima di subire l'onta di essere lasciati.
> Ma in tutto questo marasma,tra l'altro da lei provocato,questa è la cosa che la preoccupa di più?
> Io spero davvero che lui capisca la pochezza di chi aveva vicino e riesca,dopo essersi ristabilito,ad allontanarsi emotivamente da questa...p...ersona...


Ma infatti per quello dico che il tutto sconfina nel surreale e spero non sia vero.


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Me lo auguro per la poca fede che mi rimane nei confronti dell'umanità.
> Onestamente, mi sembra farlocca la tempistica. Ma poi, fra tante cose sul telefono che vai ad aprire? Il browser internet con la pagina già aperta? Eddai. Ma poi, uno sfoggio di pochezza umana che scoprire che è tutto finto mi farebbe sentire sollevata.


Penso uguale a te 
Sia sulla scoperta la tempistica è la pochezza
Ma dai tuo marito sta messo così e tu pensi a curiosare e scrivere cattiverie 

Auguriamoci sia tutto farlocco anche se  non ne capisco il motivo


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

Il dubbio che fosse una bufala l'ho sempre avuto, anche dai falsi errori grammaticali, falsi perchè mi sono  sembrati sempre creati ad arte.

Quello della moglie, mi sembra l'intervento del "deus ex machina" della commedia greca, fatto apposta  per uscire da una situazione ormai antipatica da gestire, inventare non è semplice.

E poi vuoi che una donna che ha una gatta da pelare a casa, un marito, perchè ancora lo è, in rianimazione, passa del tempo a impadronirsi dell'uso di un forum, legge tutto e, invece di incazzarsi perchè il marito ha raccontato i fatti suoi, passa pure del tempo a dare le spiegazioni? 

No.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il dubbio che fosse una bufala l'ho sempre avuto, anche dai falsi errori grammaticali, falsi perchè mi sono  sembrati sempre creati ad arte.
> 
> Quello della moglie, mi sembra l'intervento del "deus ex machina" della commedia greca, fatto apposta  per uscire da una situazione ormai antipatica da gestire, inventare non è semplice.
> 
> ...


Scrivendo con lo stesso stile e ortografia del marito, poi.


----------



## Frithurik (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il dubbio che fosse una bufala l'ho sempre avuto, anche dai falsi errori grammaticali, falsi perchè mi sono  sembrati sempre creati ad arte.
> 
> Quello della moglie, mi sembra l'intervento del "deus ex machina" della commedia greca, fatto apposta  per uscire da una situazione ormai antipatica da gestire, inventare non è semplice.
> 
> ...


se è una bufala sono stato preso per il culo da due settimane, ma non penso perchè avevo contatti in mp, e mi diceva cose non descritte nel 3d.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> se è una bufala sono stato preso per il culo da due settimane, ma non penso perchè avevo contatti in mp, e mi diceva cose non descritte nel 3d.


Ripeto: lo spero, perché altrimenti al posto di questo povero cristo ci vorrebbe solo una bella botta de DDT...


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ripeto: lo spero, perché altrimenti al posto di questo povero cristo ci vorrebbe solo una bella botta de DDT...


No, meglio un TSO...


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No, meglio un TSO...


Se non schianta prima!


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mio marito e stato ricoverato .
> Questa mattina e uscito dalla terapia intensiva, sta bene, deve solo recuperare ,
> Ha avuto un inizio di infarto. Dovuto a stress emotivo,
> Vi state domandando perché Sono qui ?
> ...


Ma veramente????????
Non ci posso credere tuo marito è in terapia intensiva e tu scrivi cazzate con il suo cellulare su un forum?????
Ma che cazzo hai in testa??????
Posa il telefono e vatti a fare un giro.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra una bufala
> Sta in terapia intensiva appena legge gli arriva in altra botta
> Fosse mai vero ..ma che si fa così ?
> Follia e mi auguro davvero sia un fake


dici e io che gli ho mandato pure la mia ricetta "segreta" del risotto


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma veramente????????
> Non ci posso credere tuo marito è in terapia intensiva e tu scrivi cazzate con il suo cellulare su un forum?????
> Ma che cazzo hai in testa??????
> Posa il telefono e vatti a fare un giro.


Se vera è peggio di quella di pistacchio.


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma veramente????????
> Non ci posso credere tuo marito è in terapia intensiva e tu scrivi cazzate con il suo cellulare su un forum?????
> Ma che cazzo hai in testa??????
> Posa il telefono e vatti a fare un giro.


Fake


----------



## insane (8 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Fake


Mi chiedo, a che pro? Alimentare una telenovela? Drama? Attention whoring? boh


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, a che pro? Alimentare una telenovela? Drama? Attention whoring? boh


Mancati scrittori di fiction o strunz'


----------



## iosolo (8 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=7119]solopersempre[/MENTION] non mi sembrava un fake 

davvero non capisco


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, a che pro? Alimentare una telenovela? Drama? Attention whoring? boh


Mah....personalità alterate.....Come farebbe una moglie"ripudiata" a doversi giustificare con sconosciuti per le vicende anche serie e serissime che la coinvolgono?
Sdoppiamento.....posto che la storia sia vera ,forse è collocata nel passato e uno dei due non l'ha digerita e vuole riviverla in un forum.Mah....


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....personalità alterate.....Come farebbe una moglie"ripudiata" a doversi giustificare con sconosciuti per le vicende anche serie e serissime che la coinvolgono?
> Sdoppiamento.....posto che la storia sia vera ,forse è collocata nel passato e uno dei due non l'ha digerita e vuole riviverla in un forum.Mah....


quindi abbiamo sprecato il nostro tempo???????
mi sa che gli mando la fattura con tariffa oraria se è tutto uno "scherzo".


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi abbiamo sprecato il nostro tempo???????
> mi sa che gli mando la fattura con tariffa oraria se è tutto uno "scherzo".


Temo...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Rispetto a quello morto e sepolto e poi...risorto questo è nulla.


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto a quello morto e sepolto e poi...risorto questo è nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> ������


No, non quello in Palestina. Uno di Milano che avrebbe dovuto essere sepolto al cimitero di Lambrate.


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, non quello in Palestina. Uno di Milano che avrebbe dovuto essere sepolto al cimitero di Lambrate.


Questa la voglio sapere.

(Scusate, oggi non ho un cazzo da fare.)


----------



## Frithurik (8 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi non è un fake.


----------



## trilobita (8 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ragazzi non è un fake.


Se magari spieghi perché non lo è...
visto che questa sequenza non ha alcun senso...


----------



## infinity (8 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ragazzi non è un fake.


lo penso pure io .


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dici e io che gli ho mandato pure la mia ricetta "segreta" del risotto


eh no, la ricetta la voglio anch'io!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa la voglio sapere.
> 
> (Scusate, oggi non ho un cazzo da fare.)


Un utente. Nickname Sheva.


----------



## nina (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente. Nickname Sheva.


E poi dicono che il tradimento non fa vittime...


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh no, la ricetta la voglio anch'io!


agli ordini.....


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> agli ordini.....


Presumo risotto alla pescatore.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo risotto alla pescatore.


Alla chitarra puttanesca?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Alla chitarra puttanesca?


Essendo di Napoli non può farmi questo torto


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mio marito e stato ricoverato .
> Questa mattina e uscito dalla terapia intensiva, sta bene, deve solo recuperare ,
> Ha avuto un inizio di infarto. Dovuto a stress emotivo,
> *Vi state domandando perché Sono qui ?
> ...


No.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2017)

Io vieterei per regolamento i Nick multiutenza.

Cio' premesso, se risponde al vero quanto detto, faccio gli auguri di pronta guarigione a solopersempre. E gli direi di festeggiare, una volta uscito, anche la separazione.

Se fosse vero quello che è accaduto risparmio ogni commento su una moglie che ti scrive su un forum per comunicarti decisioni di questo tipo. Con il tuo account.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo risotto alla pescatore.



troppo semplice, qualcosa di più elaborato diciamo così


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vieterei per regolamento i Nick multiutenza.
> 
> Cio' premesso, se risponde al vero quanto detto, faccio gli auguri di pronta guarigione a solopersempre. E gli direi di festeggiare, una volta uscito, anche la separazione.
> 
> Se fosse vero quello che è accaduto risparmio ogni commento su una moglie che ti scrive su un forum per comunicarti decisioni di questo tipo. Con il tuo account.


sembra che abbia detto a nuora per far intendere a suocera, anche perchè Pietro non voleva parlare con lei.......o sbaglio?


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sembra che abbia detto a nuora per far intendere a suocera, anche perchè Pietro non voleva parlare con lei.......o sbaglio?



Ah. Boh. Senz'altro una moglie che in questa sede qualifica l'infarto  "da stress emotivo" non me la dice giusta, a prescindere. A tacere il fatto che scrivano in maniera identica. Pace e amen, anzi meglio se fosse una bufala, sperando sia una goliardata senza che di base nessuno debba fare pace con se stesso.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sembra che abbia detto a nuora per far intendere a suocera, anche perchè Pietro non voleva parlare con lei.......o sbaglio?


Ora SpS non era in grado di parlarle,era in crisi ed in confusione,anche se aveva accennato ad aver quasi deciso di troncare,era ben lontano dal concretizzare,altrimenti non era ancora qui a parlarne e a sfogare il malloppone.
Sentire questi discorsi da sua moglie,mi fa precipitare le palle nei calzini.
Comunque Frittucchio non ci ha ancora spiegato dove trova la certezza del nonfeic..


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Essendo di Napoli non può farmi questo torto


Nessun torto, ma cerco di abbinare gusti particolari.
Poi la tradizione è sempre la tradizione.:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.


Grande danny :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora SpS non era in grado di parlarle,era in crisi ed in confusione,anche se aveva accennato ad aver quasi deciso di troncare,era ben lontano dal concretizzare,altrimenti non era ancora qui a parlarne e a sfogare il malloppone.
> Sentire questi discorsi da sua moglie,mi fa precipitare le palle nei calzini.
> Comunque Frittucchio non ci ha ancora spiegato dove trova la certezza del nonfeic..


appunto. aspettiamo frittucchio:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sembra che abbia detto a nuora per far intendere a suocera, anche perchè Pietro non voleva parlare con lei.......o sbaglio?


Da quello che diceva solopersempre mi sembra che si sono parlati e lei gli ha raccontato le solite cazzate, e se è vero il personaggio, mi sa che ha ragione a non ascoltarla.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah. Boh. Senz'altro una moglie che in questa sede qualifica l'infarto  "da stress emotivo" non me la dice giusta, a prescindere. A tacere il fatto che scrivano in maniera identica. Pace e amen, anzi meglio se fosse una bufala, sperando sia una goliardata senza che di base nessuno debba fare pace con se stesso.


Ma una "personcina" così non si può vedere (ne sentire).
Se fosse tutto vero mi dispiace per solopersempre, ma questa è un'immatura seriale.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma una "personcina" così non si può vedere (ne sentire).
> Se fosse tutto vero mi dispiace per solopersempre, ma questa è un'immatura seriale.


dai si è presa un "bochino" d'aria fresca:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vieterei per regolamento i Nick multiutenza.
> 
> Cio' premesso, se risponde al vero quanto detto, faccio gli auguri di pronta guarigione a solopersempre. E gli direi di festeggiare, una volta uscito, anche la separazione.
> 
> Se fosse vero quello che è accaduto risparmio ogni commento su una moglie che ti scrive su un forum per comunicarti decisioni di questo tipo. Con il tuo account.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> dai si è presa un "bochino" d'aria fresca:carneval:



io la trovo troppo "organizzata" per essere la prima volta.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> io la trovo troppo "organizzata" per essere la prima volta.


Forse è stata la prima volta...che si è fatta beccare


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non so per quanto tempo riuscirò a stare in piedi.
> Specialmente in questi giorni, non riesco più a mangiare , la notte non riesco più a dormire.
> Fumo due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno.
> E ho iniziato a bere .
> ...


Direi che quello che è successo non è altro che la conseguenza.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora SpS non era in grado di parlarle,era in crisi ed in confusione,anche se aveva accennato ad aver quasi deciso di troncare,era ben lontano dal concretizzare,altrimenti non era ancora qui a parlarne e a sfogare il malloppone.
> Sentire questi discorsi da sua moglie,mi fa precipitare le palle nei calzini.
> Comunque *Frittucchio* non ci ha ancora spiegato dove trova la certezza del nonfeic..


Trilobitacazzo, quando sara il tempo, te l'ho spiegherà lui se vorrà.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Trilobitacazzo, quando sara il tempo, te l'ho spiegherà lui se vorrà.


Minchiaaaa!!!!
Non mi ricordavo il nick esatto e l'ho aggiustato come mi è venuto,ma non mi sembrava offensivo.
Per carità del Signore,fai finta che non ho scritto nulla.
Maremma.......


----------



## Frithurik (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minchiaaaa!!!!
> Non mi ricordavo il nick esatto e l'ho aggiustato come mi è venuto,ma non mi sembrava offensivo.
> Per carità del Signore,fai finta che non ho scritto nulla.
> Maremma.......


Ci sono persone destinate a migliorare la nostra vita; Poi ci sono quelle persone che vanno mandate a fanculo, Ecco, anche queste, dopo migliorano la nostra vita.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse è stata la prima volta...che si è fatta beccare


capita anche a quelli  più esperti, troppo sicuri di non essere scoperti, si abbassa la guardia e le conseguenze sono disastrose....


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ci sono persone destinate a migliorare la nostra vita; Poi ci sono quelle persone che vanno mandate a fanculo, Ecco, anche queste, dopo migliorano la nostra vita.
> Un abbraccio.


Scusami non capisco a chi è riferito questo post.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ci sono persone destinate a migliorare la nostra vita; Poi ci sono quelle persone che vanno mandate a fanculo, Ecco, anche queste, dopo migliorano la nostra vita.
> Un abbraccio.


E con questa hai rabboccato il mio serbatoio di minchiate.
Posso partire tranquillo,ne ho una bella scorta.
Ma ti sembra che io debba discutere per delle stupidaggini del genere?
,Ma anche basta cazzo basta!
Mi sono proprio sfracellato la minchia di discutere con lo psicopatico di turno.
Ecchecazzo...


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Trilobitacazzo, quando sara il tempo, te l'ho spiegherà lui se vorrà.


Mi sembri "un attimo" sopra le righe.
Ma tornando alle cose importati lui come stà?


----------



## Frithurik (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E con questa hai rabboccato il mio serbatoio di minchiate.
> Posso partire tranquillo,ne ho una bella scorta.
> Ma ti sembra che io debba discutere per delle stupidaggini del genere?
> ,Ma anche basta cazzo basta!
> ...


Bau bau.
Non ti agitare che ti sale la pressione, rischi alla tua eta' l'ictus. 
Chiudo, non voglio perdere tempo con te.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Bau bau.
> Non ti agitare che ti sale la pressione, rischi alla tua eta' l'ictus.
> Chiudo, non voglio perdere tempo con te.



come siete ipersensibili......:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> dai si è presa un "bochino" d'aria fresca:carneval:


Queste sono le battute che considero volgari e inopportune perché irrispettose di persone che personalmente non sono in relazione con te.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono le battute che considero volgari e inopportune perché irrispettose di persone che personalmente non sono in relazione con te.


respira anche tu un pò d'aria fresca, lo scranno stanca:scopare:


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici
> In particolare a insane, mat78, e brunetta .
> Si ieri sera ho parlato con lei , appena rientrata dal lavoro , ho portato la piccola da mia madre che abita vicino a me, i grandi rientrano più tardi , ed io ho approfittato che stavamo soli ,
> Dunque , non ho ne meno iniziato a parlare
> ...


Ma io non so, mi pare la santa inquisizione a volte. Ma se ti ha detto che è stata una scappatella, che è pentita, ti implora di non gettare il matrimonio e la famiglia... non so, magari una persona nella vita ha anche diritto di sbagliare senza finire alla pubblica gogna, ti pare? Se la ami perdonala, anche se so benissimo che non è facile. Magari non torneranno mai i tempi di una volta, ma sempre meglio che un divorzio con i figli sbatacchiati da una parte all'altra.


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> A Dio .


:rotfl:

Ma quindi è tutta una trollata?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> respira anche tu un pò d'aria fresca, lo scranno stanca:scopare:


Anche tu potresti alzare la testa ogni tanto


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu potresti alzare la testa ogni tanto


ogni tanto la alzo........


----------



## Frithurik (10 Maggio 2017)

Mi ha contattato solopersempre, si sta riprendendo e' a casa, mi assicura che non e' un fake, per adesso non si sente di scrivere nel 3d, se qualcuno lo vuole sentire lo faccia in mp,.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Buona guarigione


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Maggio 2017)

*Sono tornato*

E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....

Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia. 
La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.

Questo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....
> 
> Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia.
> La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.
> ...




innanzitutto tutto ok?


----------



## Cuore infranto (11 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....
> 
> Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia.
> *La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto*. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.
> ...


Quoto tutto, in particolar modo il grassetto, per il resto come stai ?


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....
> 
> Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia.
> La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.
> ...


Ciao.
Cosa ti è successo esattamente?
Ora come sei messo?
Qui è apparso un post di tua moglie che sembra più uno scherzo di cattivo gusto che altro.
Se puoi,ragguagliaci della situazione,perché sembra oltremodo incasinata.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Cosa ti è successo esattamente?
> Ora come sei messo?
> Qui è apparso un post di tua moglie che sembra più uno scherzo di cattivo gusto che altro.
> Se puoi,ragguagliaci della situazione,perché sembra oltremodo incasinata.


Dritto al problema eh.....


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dritto al problema eh.....


Beh,no.
Le prime due domande sono sulla sua salute


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,no.
> Le prime due domande sono sulla sua salute


Ragazzi penso che solopersempre ci risponderà solo sulla sua salute, se il post di cui parlavi prima è della moglie si sarà già iscritta a questo forum per monitorarlo.
meglio se lo scrivete in privato secondo me.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ragazzi penso che solopersempre ci risponderà solo sulla sua salute, se il post di cui parlavi prima è della moglie si sarà già iscritta a questo forum per monitorarlo.
> meglio se lo scrivete in privato secondo me.


Non penso che il post parli di salute...o no?


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non penso che il post parli di salute...o no?


Infatti, proprio per questo tutto quello che scriverà del suo rapporto con la moglie sarà letto dalla stessa, visto che sono sicuro che si è iscritta, quindi deve essere molto cauto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

Non si tradisce perché si vuole lasciare il coniuge, altrimenti non si tradirebbe, appunto.
Questo punto non è irrilevante, ma è difficile da comprendere a caldo.


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....
> 
> Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia.
> La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.
> ...


Che è il pensiero comune a tutti i traditi, ovvero che bisognerebbe fermarsi prima di tradire e lasciare. Peccato che nessun (o quasi) traditore pianta le corna per sport e non sempre le cose sono bianche o nere. Come dice Brunetta: se voleva lasciarti magari lo avrebbe fatto. Solitamente si tradisce perchè c'è un malessere nella coppia e invece di affrontarlo, lo si lascia lì a macerare, finchè le cose precipitano e si lascia uno spiraglio aperto... da lì cosa nasce cosa. Poi chiaro, magari tua moglie è una stronza pervertita insensibile, ma così a naso, una che si pente e piange davanti a te, o è una buona attrice, oppure è pentita veramente. Ma la vta è tua, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Kid (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si tradisce perché si vuole lasciare il coniuge, altrimenti non si tradirebbe, appunto.
> Questo punto non è irrilevante, ma è difficile da comprendere a caldo.


Già....


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Infatti, proprio per questo tutto quello che scriverà del suo rapporto con la moglie sarà letto dalla stessa, visto che sono sicuro che si è iscritta, quindi deve essere molto cauto.


 Non pensi che questo ultimo post, di sPs, sia una risposta a quello scritto dalla moglie?


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non pensi che questo ultimo post, di sPs, sia una risposta a quello scritto dalla moglie?


Evidentemente...si


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Evidentemente...si



si scherma di fioretto


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si scherma di fioretto


Fioretto?
Ah,già,siamo di maggio...


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> E' molto facile tradire basta aprire le gambe e il vantaggio è che non si sente male, anzi....
> 
> Poi per ci sono i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. Per non parlare dei figli guarda caso sempre attaccati al padre cornuto. E allora cosa non si farebbe per i figli!! Meglio sacrificarsi e avere una vita mediocre e illudersi che il figlio prima o poi non se ne accorga di questa mediocrità ma offrire una famiglia fittizia condita da ipocrisia.
> La cosa giusta da fare è chiudere prima di tradire perchè prima di tutto c'è il rispetto. Anche se non è facile, ma almeno siamo persone con dignità e sincere e soprattutto non troie. E questo anche al maschile naturalmente perchè le corna sono da entrambe le parti.
> ...


Questa è pura teoria


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non pensi che questo ultimo post, di sPs, sia una risposta a quello scritto dalla moglie?


 Penso di si, ma non cambierà la "sostanza" visto che non è più "libero" di scrivere fosse solo perché non vuole fargli sapere i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> innanzitutto tutto ok?


si diciamo che sto in netta ripresa , anche perché non vedo l'ora di uscire un Po per svagarsi .
Sto bene , purtroppo in questi ultimi tempi , non mi sono riguardato , alla inizio non mangiavo , poi ho incominciato a mangiare  poco e male , poi ho ripreso a fumare dopo circa 10 anni. E per finire mi sono dato anche l'alcol. 
Poi sono capitato in mani sbagliate ( in ospedale ) dove i medici dovrebbero cambiare lavoro.
Fortunatamente e passato .
Ho avuto un paio di colloqui con una psicologa, dove in un certo modo mi ha indicato la strada da intraprendere prima di qualsiasi decisione.

Come avete capito e inutile continuare questo 3d , però vi voglio tenere aggiornati 
Sulla mia situazione se volete 
Se scriverò qualche mio pensiero , lo faccio solo per condividere, e fortunatamente tra voi c"è una persona che ha capito quello che ho postato ultimamente.
Non dico altro, non me ne vogliate .
Vi ringrazio tutti. Grazie   grazie. Grazie veramente a tutti.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si tradisce perché si vuole lasciare il coniuge, altrimenti non si tradirebbe, appunto.
> Questo punto non è irrilevante, ma è difficile da comprendere a caldo.


E vero.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Maggio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Che è il pensiero comune a tutti i traditi, ovvero che bisognerebbe fermarsi prima di tradire e lasciare. Peccato che nessun (o quasi) traditore pianta le corna per sport e non sempre le cose sono bianche o nere. Come dice Brunetta: se voleva lasciarti magari lo avrebbe fatto. Solitamente si tradisce perchè c'è un malessere nella coppia e invece di affrontarlo, lo si lascia lì a macerare, finchè le cose precipitano e si lascia uno spiraglio aperto... da lì cosa nasce cosa. Poi chiaro, magari tua moglie è una stronza pervertita insensibile, ma così a naso, una che si pente e piange davanti a te, o è una buona attrice, oppure è pentita veramente. Ma la vta è tua, ci mancherebbe altro.


difficile risponderti.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non pensi che questo ultimo post, di sPs, sia una risposta a quello scritto dalla moglie?


...............


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Penso di si, ma non cambierà la "sostanza" visto che non è più "libero" di scrivere fosse solo perché non vuole fargli sapere i cazzi suoi.


....................


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ....................


Io credo che tu non debba privarti di niente che ti possa essere di aiuto.


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si diciamo che sto in netta ripresa , anche perché non vedo l'ora di uscire un Po per svagarsi .
> *Sto bene *, purtroppo in questi ultimi tempi , non mi sono riguardato , alla inizio non mangiavo , poi ho incominciato a mangiare  poco e male , poi ho ripreso a fumare dopo circa 10 anni. E per finire mi sono dato anche l'alcol.
> Poi sono capitato in mani sbagliate ( in ospedale ) dove i medici dovrebbero cambiare lavoro.
> Fortunatamente e passato .
> ...


Questa è la cosa più bella e che tutti noi volevamo sentire.
Per il resto stai sereno che tutti hanno capito.......
Quando ti va di sfogarti.....raggiungici in privato che siamo tutti (scusate se mi sono permesso) a tua disposizione.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Questa è la cosa più bella e che tutti noi volevamo sentire.
> Per il resto stai sereno che tutti hanno capito.......
> Quando ti va di sfogarti.....raggiungici in privato che siamo tutti (scusate se mi sono permesso) a tua disposizione.


Avete aperto un forum parallelo?
Per pochi intimi.


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Avete aperto un forum parallelo?
> Per pochi intimi.


 No intendevo scriverci in privato singolarmente.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> No intendevo scriverci in privato singolarmente.


Appunto


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto


e non è paralello è "abbusivo" capisc a me........:up:


----------



## insane (12 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> , poi ho incominciato a mangiare  poco e male , poi ho ripreso a fumare dopo circa 10 anni. E per finire mi sono dato anche l'alcol.


Ti capisco, un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

*Senza offesa*

Mah....se la storia è vera: i migliori auguri!
Ma ritornando al metodo di scrittura ed alla situazione in se,alle circostanze,tenendo conto che la realtà in genere supera la fantasia,non vorrei ci trovassimo di fronte ad un emulo di Norman Bates....
Dove sei Twinpeaks (va' bene anche la nonna...) ?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....se la storia è vera: i migliori auguri!
> Ma ritornando al metodo di scrittura ed alla situazione in se,alle circostanze,tenendo conto che la realtà in genere supera la fantasia,non vorrei ci trovassimo di fronte ad un emulo di Norman Bates....
> Dove sei Twinpeaks (va' bene anche la nonna...) ?


Per dire inventata? Mamma mia quanto sei "futo"


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per dire inventata? Mamma mia quanto sei "futo"


Parla tricolore.....


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Parla tricolore.....


Rivolgiti a delfino è il traduttore ufficiale.


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rivolgiti a delfino è il traduttore ufficiale.


Il tuo mentore.....Mi fa piacere sentirti,ma a volte ti trovo troppo lapidario e superficiale. Inoltre,ti "sbottoni" poco; e questo,al di là dei tuoi interventi provocatori e prosaici, credo sia la ragione per cui fai incazz@re Brunè e Carolina che,in fondo, come tutti i partecipanti,raccontano di loro(pure  Norman Bates)..
Coraggio,raccontaci di te, amavi tua moglie? Guarda,scommetto che da giovane ti abbia tradito,per questo il tuo distacco,freddezza ed anche questa misoginia (che è anche mia), che però come dice Trilo, ti consente di abbeverarti nel mondo femminile,pur detestandolo.....


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il tuo mentore.....Mi fa piacere sentirti,ma a volte ti trovo troppo lapidario e superficiale. Inoltre,ti "sbottoni" poco; e questo,al di là dei tuoi interventi provocatori e prosaici, credo sia la ragione per cui fai incazz@re Brunè e Carolina che,in fondo, come tutti i partecipanti,raccontano di loro(pure  Norman Bates)..
> Coraggio,raccontaci di te, amavi tua moglie? Guarda,scommetto che da giovane ti abbia tradito,per questo il tuo distacco,freddezza ed anche questa misoginia (che è anche mia), che però come dice Trilo, ti consente di abbeverarti nel mondo femminile,pur detestandolo.....


Non ho bisogno dì mentori. La superficialità è data dal fatto che non mi piace e non lo so fare ( per questo invidio la zia, solo la zia puntualizzo, per come scrive) quello che fate voi scrittori di professione, vado subito al dunque. Per quanto riguarda mia moglie, mi dispiace deluderti, distacco direi di no anzi per le signore che mi conoscono, non parlo di quelle "interessate", sono un tipo interessante. Misogino noooo. Io amo le donne, specialmente la loro " pucchiacchella"( tanto per ribadire la mia monotematicita' ). Come diceva trilo sono alcune Signore che mi stanno sul cazzo, ti rassicuro sono poche.
Spero di essere stato esaustivo, se non lo sono stato pazienza la vita continua sia per me che per te. 

Ps spero di aver "articolato " bene.


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno dì mentori. La superficialità è data dal fatto che non mi piace e non lo so fare ( per questo invidio la zia, solo la zia puntualizzo, per come scrive) quello che fate voi scrittori di professione, vado subito al dunque. Per quanto riguarda mia moglie, mi dispiace deluderti, distacco direi di no anzi per le signore che mi conoscono, non parlo di quelle "interessate", sono un tipo interessante. Misogino noooo. Io amo le donne, specialmente la loro " pucchiacchella"( tanto per ribadire la mia monotematicita' ). Come diceva trilo sono alcune Signore che mi stanno sul cazzo, ti rassicuro sono poche.
> Spero di essere stato esaustivo, se non lo sono stato pazienza la vita continua sia per me che per te.


Per carità....però parli poco di te,mentre leggi molto di noi....buona giornata; oggi avrò poco tempo:figlio,moglie,visita congiunti ospedale ecc...vabbè: (provocazione) siam tutti più o meno cornuti...la differenza la fa l'esserne al corrente.....


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per carità....però parli poco di te,mentre leggi molto di noi....buona giornata; oggi avrò poco tempo:figlio,moglie,visita congiunti ospedale ecc...vabbè: (provocazione) siam tutti più o meno cornuti...la differenza la fa l'esserne al corrente.....


Ciao buona giornata, provocazione? Resta tale.


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ciao buona giornata, provocazione? Resta tale.&#55357;&#56839;


Ciao.Asveduma (ci vediamo, meglio : ci sentiamo).


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao.Asveduma (ci vediamo, meglio : ci sentiamo).


Ciao. Ci sentimm' .


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Parla tricolore.....


futo=Profondo


----------



## stany (14 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> futo=Profondo


Grazie. (per la traduzione)


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....se la storia è vera: i migliori auguri!
> Ma ritornando al metodo di scrittura ed alla situazione in se,alle circostanze,tenendo conto che la realtà in genere supera la fantasia,non vorrei ci trovassimo di fronte ad un emulo di Norman Bates....
> Dove sei Twinpeaks (va' bene anche la nonna...) ?


La nonna dice che se è vera, è un bel problema; se è falsa, peggio.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La nonna dice che se è vera, è un bel problema; se è falsa, peggio.


Se falsa è da TSO


----------



## stany (14 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La nonna dice che se è vera, è un bel problema; se è falsa, peggio.


Peggio per lui....almeno però non sono coinvolte altre persone.
Un grazie alla nonna per la consulenza.


----------



## distrazione (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque "per sempre" a 47 anni non si può sentire.


Dove hai letto per sempre?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Maggio 2017)

*Ritornerò*

Buona sera a tutti 
Vi scrivo perché ci tenevo a salutarvi tutti 
Mi rendo conto che non è più possibile per me andare avanti con questo 3d.
Mi avete aiutato tutti e vi ringrazio . Alcuni di voi mi stanno aiutando in MP e non so come ringraziarvi .
La mia situazione momentanea ?

Per il momento ho avviato la separazione ,
Sono tornato a casa , siamo momentaneamente separati in casa per motivi economici , e soprattutto non voglio lasciare i figli ne farli soffrire .
Vi aggiornerò se ci saranno novità in merito.
Grazie .


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti
> Vi scrivo perché ci tenevo a salutarvi tutti
> Mi rendo conto che non è più possibile per me andare avanti con questo 3d.
> Mi avete aiutato tutti e vi ringrazio . Alcuni di voi mi stanno aiutando in MP e non so come ringraziarvi .
> ...


Un grande abbraccio ed un sincero in bocca al lupo.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti
> Vi scrivo perché ci tenevo a salutarvi tutti
> Mi rendo conto che non è più possibile per me andare avanti con questo 3d.
> Mi avete aiutato tutti e vi ringrazio . Alcuni di voi mi stanno aiutando in MP e non so come ringraziarvi .
> ...


Pensa a stare bene e rimettiti in forma.
Vedrai le cose si aggiustano da sole.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Maggio 2017)

Buongiorno ragazzi .
Purtroppo per il momento niente e cambiato 
Sono passato qui per ringraziare in particolare 
frithurik, Brunetta, e infinity , 
Senza togliere nulla a gli altri è sottinteso!!!
Mancherò per un Po di tempo, 
Ho deciso di pensare  a me stesso e figli .
Per quando riguarda mia moglie , beh non mi esprimo , 
Spero che capisca che bisogna accettare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni .
Vorrei che lei si prendesse le proprie responsabilità.
In fondo non sono io che devo decidere cosa fare ora, lo ha fatto gia lei molto tempo prima.

Ragazzi vi chiedo umilmente di non commentare quello che ora scriverò qui sotto. E un messaggio per mia moglie,
So che lo leggerà .
Grazie 

NB. Per mia moglie 
Amore mio se veramente mi vuoi un briciolo di bene , lasciami libero . NON FARE LA GUERRA CONTRO DI ME , NESSUNO VINCERÀ SOLO I NOSTRI FIGLI CI RIMETTETANNO . PER LA TUA NEGLIGENZA 
NE HAI PERSO GIA UNO.
Ma vedrai che con il tempo lo riconquisti di nuovo, ti aiuterò io .
Ti prego rifletti bene ora perché un domani sarà troppo tardi.

Buona estate a tutti .
A presto.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi .
> Purtroppo per il momento niente e cambiato
> Sono passato qui per ringraziare in particolare
> frithurik, Brunetta, e infinity ,
> ...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (14 Giugno 2017)

Mercoledì 26.07 e stata fissata la prima udienza, separazione consensuale, un solo avvocato
400.00 euro per i figli, 200.00 euro per lei
I figli , i più grandi  decideranno con chi stare, 
(Il grande sicuramente, verrà da me, la quindicenne, molto probabilmente.)
La piccola la posso vedere tutti i giorni , e  weekend, e festività .alterni .

Questo è quello che più o meno abbiamo scritto.Salvo modifiche.

In realtà per il periodo estivo resto sicuramente a casa , a settembre si vedrà 
Ora tutto scorre come prima a livello familiare.non ci facciamo la guerra, e questo è importante, per i figli.
Ho ripreso a vivere in un certo modo, esco molto spesso la sera, a volte con amici e spesso con i figli.
Mi sono rassegnato , indietro non si torna, 
Vado avanti per la mia strada , i problemi oltre a quelli nostri, si presentano anche quelli delle nostre rispettive famigli, sperando che con il tempo pure questo si calma.
Ora devo andare vi scriverò più in la


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2017)

In bocca al lupo 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (14 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mercoledì 26.07 e stata fissata la prima udienza, separazione consensuale, un solo avvocato
> 400.00 euro per i figli, 200.00 euro per lei
> I figli , i più grandi  decideranno con chi stare,
> (Il grande sicuramente, verrà da me, la quindicenne, molto probabilmente.)
> ...


Mi unisco agli auguri di Oriente,un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mercoledì 26.07 e stata fissata la prima udienza, separazione consensuale, un solo avvocato
> 400.00 euro per i figli, 200.00 euro per lei
> I figli , i più grandi  decideranno con chi stare,
> (Il grande sicuramente, verrà da me, la quindicenne, molto probabilmente.)
> ...



Buongiorno, ha avuto anche la faccia di pretendere dei soldi per lei? 
Un grande in bocca al lupo per tutto quello che verrà d'ora in poi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ha avuto anche la faccia di pretendere dei soldi per lei?
> Un grande in bocca al lupo per tutto quello che verrà d'ora in poi.


no ti sbagli, lei non ha preteso niente.
Sono stato io , lei lavora , non guadagna tanto, non voglio metterla in difficoltà economica, ne risentirebbero i figli.
E io questo non lo voglio.
Per altro devo essere onesto, lei non li voleva, ho dovuto insistere.
Quindi di comune accordo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi unisco agli auguri di Oriente,un grande in bocca al lupo


grazie Oriente, e Trilobita,
Spero che vada tutto bene, 
Guardo i mie figli, e penso che quello che sto per fare, e maledettamente egoistico .


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

*Solopersempre*

Lei come la descrivi sembra una persona leale ..(che ovvio ha avuto una brutta scivolata), non ci sono nel tuo cuore i margini per ricomporre? Sei sicuro del percorso di separazione? La famiglia unita è una gran cosa, pensaci e se puoi usa misericordia (uso questo vocabolo perchè in questo forum il grosso mi sembrano talebani dell'intransigenza) sopratutto verso di Te e dopo a Lei. In ogni caso buona vita


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Solo... non lo hai voluto te. Chi si é voluto separare è stata Lei ... Non è egoistico quello che stai facendo .... un po' di distacco  é terapeutico per voi due... Il poi dipende da voi .

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> grazie Oriente, e Trilobita,
> Spero che vada tutto bene,
> Guardo i mie figli, e penso che quello che sto per fare, e maledettamente egoistico .


No.
Tu non hai colpe,hai diritto di avere accanto una persona onesta,che agisca in modo lineare.
Ti garantisco che ce ne sono,non basarti su quanto leggi qui,naturalmente questo è un forum predisposto per situazioni problematiche,quindi non fa testo.
Troverai chi ti darà la serenità.


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, lei non ha preteso niente.
> Sono stato io , lei lavora , non guadagna tanto, non voglio metterla in difficoltà economica, ne risentirebbero i figli.
> E io questo non lo voglio.
> Per altro devo essere onesto, lei non li voleva, ho dovuto insistere.
> Quindi di comune accordo.


io sono uno che pensa sempre in "avanti" l'importo per tua moglie non l'avrei inserito nella causa ma lo avrei dato comunque per aiutarla finchè le cose non fossero cambiate, non si può mai sapere nella vita cosa può accadere ma sicuramente non avrai avuto vincoli.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, lei non ha preteso niente.
> Sono stato io , lei lavora , non guadagna tanto, non voglio metterla in difficoltà economica, ne risentirebbero i figli.
> E io questo non lo voglio.
> Per altro devo essere onesto, lei non li voleva, ho dovuto insistere.
> Quindi di comune accordo.


Una cifra, anche minima, esplicitamente per lei le garantirebbe la reversibilità. Mi sembra una cosa buona.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cifra, anche minima, esplicitamente per lei le garantirebbe la reversibilità. Mi sembra una cosa buona.


Azz' pensi al post mortem di solo.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha tutto da perdere e niente da guadagnare con un divorzio





solopersempre ha detto:


> sono fermo
> 
> Io e mia moglie abbiamo la comunione dei beni , lei possiede delle proprietà , in caso di divorzio, sarà costretta a dividere con me .
> 
> Solo per questo ho detto che lei ha tutto da perdere in caso di divorzio.





solopersempre ha detto:


> Mio marito e stato ricoverato .
> Questa mattina e uscito dalla terapia intensiva, sta bene, deve solo recuperare ,
> Ha avuto un inizio di infarto. Dovuto a stress emotivo,
> Dopo aver letto tutto quello che ha scritto mio marito , ho capito che l unica strada da intraprendere, e la separazione .
> ...





solopersempre ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, lei non ha preteso niente.
> Sono stato io , lei lavora , non guadagna tanto, non voglio metterla in difficoltà economica, ne risentirebbero i figli.
> E io questo non lo voglio.
> Per altro devo essere onesto, lei non li voleva, ho dovuto insistere.
> Quindi di comune accordo.



Io sono un bradipo.
Se mi spiegate come riuscite a scoprire un tradimento, farvi passare un'incazzatura, superare un principio d'infarto da terapia intensiva, e alla fine regalare (lei non li voleva) alla moglie 200 euro al mese per tutta la vita, il tutto in neanche 3 mesi...


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' pensi al post mortem di solo.


C'è anche andato vicino.


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cifra, anche minima, esplicitamente per lei le garantirebbe la reversibilità. Mi sembra una cosa buona.



Infatti se la "merita" anche se non è proprio così.
Penso che dopo il passaggio separazione divorzio non le spetti nient'altro che il mantenimento sempre che non si risposi.


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, lei non ha preteso niente.
> Sono stato io , lei lavora , non guadagna tanto, non voglio metterla in difficoltà economica, ne risentirebbero i figli.
> E io questo non lo voglio.
> Per altro devo essere onesto, lei non li voleva, ho dovuto insistere.
> Quindi di comune accordo.



Scritto così assume un significato diverso :up:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Scritto così assume un significato diverso :up:


Quale?


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quale?



Se lui scrive schematicamente 400 ai figli 200 alla moglie a me sembra che la moglie li abbia ottenuti contrattando con il legale del marito. Se invece lui scrive che li ha concessi a sua moglie ed ha dovuto insistere assume un significato diverso non trovi? O vuoi qualch'altra spiegazione.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se lui scrive schematicamente 400 ai figli 200 alla moglie a me sembra che la moglie li abbia ottenuti contrattando con il legale del marito. Se invece lui scrive che li ha concessi a sua moglie ed ha dovuto insistere assume un significato diverso non trovi? O vuoi qualch'altra spiegazione.


Certo che il significato è diverso.
A me lascia perplesso molto la dinamica di questa storia.
Se non ricordo male ad aprile solopersempre scopre il tradimento della moglie.
E' giustamente come tutti quanti incazzato nero.
Finisce in ospedale in terapia intensiva.
Esce e si separa dopo che comunque la moglie intervenendo sul forum usando il suo nick ha detto che era l'unica strada percorribile, ma ha comunque un gesto di attenzione verso di lei assolutamente non richiesto (lei è stata una signora nel rifiutare l'aiuto di lui, avendo già un reddito e sue proprietà).
Ora, io sarò stronzo ma...
Due mesi dopo che scopro un tradimento, sto male e finisco in ospedale per questo, mi tocca uscire di casa e cambiare la mia vita a causa di lei, mica mi viene in mente di pensare al futuro di mia moglie insistendo perché lei accetti 200 euro per il mantenimento.
Ma al limite glieli passo ai figli, ma a lei col cazzo.
Soprattutto a due mesi dalla scoperta quando dovrei essere tutto tranne che indulgente.
Che significato diamo quindi a questa "insistenza"?
Se mi son perso qualcosa che mi renda comprensibile questa storia ditemelo. Io l'ho letta così.
Avrei compreso di più se avesse detto che questa partizione era stata consigliata dall'avvocato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto con curiosità praticamente tutta la discussione. Non so se sia vera o se lo sia solo in parte o se non lo sia per niente... la parte della moglie che entra e saluta tutti è francamente sospetta.
Però se le cose sono andate come dice lui, un'altra chance doveva dargliela e darsela. Qui ci troviamo di fronte ad una persona seriamente pentita. Dalla descrizione non sembra nemmeno il prototipo della traditrice seriale.
Lo so che a ricomporre un vaso rotto ti ritrovi un vaso incollato alla bene e meglio e non uno nuovo: ma quando ami realmente una persona (e lui mi sembra davvero innamorato) è molto difficile lasciarla.
Una mia amica stava tradendo il marito: un giorno glielo ha detto e aveva preso la decisione di andarsene. Poi l'altro s'è tirato indietro e lei è tornata mestamente a casa con la coda tra le gambe. Il marito era felicissimo.
Poi magari soffrirà per tutta la vita oppure con il tempo le cose si cicatrizzano, non lo so.
Ma, almeno in questo caso, non mi sembrava una scelta così obbligata.


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Ho letto con curiosità praticamente tutta la discussione. Non so se sia vera o se lo sia solo in parte o se non lo sia per niente... la parte della moglie che entra e saluta tutti è francamente sospetta.
> Però se le cose sono andate come dice lui, un'altra chance doveva dargliela e darsela. Qui ci troviamo di fronte ad una persona seriamente pentita. Dalla descrizione non sembra nemmeno il prototipo della traditrice seriale.
> Lo so che a ricomporre un vaso rotto ti ritrovi un vaso incollato alla bene e meglio e non uno nuovo: ma quando ami realmente una persona (e lui mi sembra davvero innamorato) è molto difficile lasciarla.
> Una mia amica stava tradendo il marito: un giorno glielo ha detto e aveva preso la decisione di andarsene. Poi l'altro s'è tirato indietro e lei è tornata mestamente a casa con la coda tra le gambe. Il marito era felicissimo.
> ...


Perché non ti sembra una traditrice seriale?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché non ti sembra una traditrice seriale?


Da come l'ha descritta, da come si è comportata dopo, dal fatto che non ha provato a colpevolizzarlo (tipico dei traditori e, soprattutto, delle traditrici seriali).
Poi ovviamente se dentro di lui si è rotto qualcosa in modo così irreparabile, solo lui può saperlo.
Ha comunque avuto un gran coraggio, penso che sia molto coraggiosa la scelta che ha fatto.
Sempre che sia tutto vero...


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Ho letto con curiosità praticamente tutta la discussione. Non so se sia vera o se lo sia solo in parte o se non lo sia per niente... la parte della moglie che entra e saluta tutti è francamente sospetta.
> Però se le cose sono andate come dice lui, un'altra chance doveva dargliela e darsela. Qui ci troviamo di fronte ad una persona seriamente pentita. Dalla descrizione non sembra nemmeno il prototipo della traditrice seriale.
> Lo so che a ricomporre un vaso rotto ti ritrovi un vaso incollato alla bene e meglio e non uno nuovo: ma quando ami realmente una persona (e lui mi sembra davvero innamorato) è molto difficile lasciarla.
> Una mia amica stava tradendo il marito: un giorno glielo ha detto e aveva preso la decisione di andarsene. Poi l'altro s'è tirato indietro e lei è tornata mestamente a casa con la coda tra le gambe. *Il marito era felicissimo.*
> ...


E questo chi lo dice, la moglie?!


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che il significato è diverso.
> A me lascia perplesso molto la dinamica di questa storia.
> Se non ricordo male ad aprile solopersempre scopre il tradimento della moglie.
> E' giustamente come tutti quanti incazzato nero.
> ...



Guarda che anch'io ho i tuoi stessi dubbi.


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Da come l'ha descritta, da come si è comportata dopo, dal fatto che non ha provato a colpevolizzarlo (tipico dei traditori e, soprattutto, delle traditrici seriali).
> Poi ovviamente se dentro di lui si è rotto qualcosa in modo così irreparabile, solo lui può saperlo.
> Ha comunque avuto un gran coraggio, penso che sia molto coraggiosa la scelta che ha fatto.
> Sempre che sia tutto vero...


Boh,rispetto la tua opinione,ma io mi son fatto un'idea ben diversa di questa Maria Goretti de noantri.
Le modalità dei tradimenti,confessa che l'ha tradito solo con il collega,una sbandata senza importanza,mentre il figlio l'ha cuzzata all'uscita di un motel con un altro,ennesimo,amante,forse,a sto punto.
Pentita,piangente disperata in sua presenza,in sua assenza livida con l'amica presunta delatrice...ma per favore.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,rispetto la tua opinione,ma io mi son fatto un'idea ben diversa di questa Maria Goretti de noantri.
> Le modalità dei tradimenti,confessa che l'ha tradito solo con il collega,una sbandata senza importanza,*mentre il figlio l'ha cuzzata all'uscita di un motel con un altro*,ennesimo,amante,forse,a sto punto.
> Pentita,piangente disperata in sua presenza,in sua assenza livida con l'amica presunta delatrice...ma per favore.....


Questa me la sono persa: a che pagina?
Allora no, no...


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,rispetto la tua opinione,ma io mi son fatto un'idea ben diversa di questa Maria Goretti de noantri.
> Le modalità dei tradimenti,confessa che l'ha tradito solo con il collega,una sbandata senza importanza,mentre il figlio l'ha cuzzata all'uscita di un motel con un altro,ennesimo,amante,forse,a sto punto.
> Pentita,piangente disperata in sua presenza,in sua assenza livida con l'amica presunta delatrice...ma per favore.....


Ma dove lo hai letto? Certamente non in questo 3D! ho riletto tutto e questo che citi non c'è


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Ma dove lo hai letto? Certamente non in questo 3D! ho riletto tutto e questo che citi non c'è


Infatti, cercato e non trovato nulla...
Ritorno sulla mia opinione, si poteva provare a salvare questa famiglia.
Se poi lui è stato così turbato da non poterla più tollerare, beh, ha fatto bene.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Infatti, cercato e non trovato nulla...
> Ritorno sulla mia opinione, si poteva provare a salvare questa famiglia.
> Se poi lui è stato così turbato da non poterla più tollerare, beh, ha fatto bene.


Catone tu parli così perché non ti rendi conto di quello che vive un tradito. Non è tarallucci e vino come pensi.


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

Visto c'è un altro 3D. Ha me rileggendo tutto mi combacia poco.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Giugno 2017)

*Nb*

Posso solo rispondere in MP.
Alcuni di voi non sono abilitati a ricevere messaggi in MP.Non so ho provato, ma questa è la risposta.


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che il significato è diverso.
> A me lascia perplesso molto la dinamica di questa storia.
> Se non ricordo male ad aprile solopersempre scopre il tradimento della moglie.
> E' giustamente come tutti quanti incazzato nero.
> ...


Norman Bates?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Giugno 2017)

Outsider, Catone vinc non riesco a scrivervi in mp


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Visto c'è un altro 3D. Ha me rileggendo tutto mi combacia poco.


Visto... se il figlio l'ha vista... allora è una che si è repressa una vita e ad un certo punto, bang, non si è contenuta più!


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

aspetto che Brunetta mi bacchetti per quel Ha me....


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> aspetto che Brunetta mi bacchetti per quel Ha me....


Sarà svenuta :sonar:


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

Tuo figlio scopre che tua moglie esce da un motel con un uomo, e sul onda del emotività di quella scoperta litiga con la mamma e va via di casa.... ooops la scoperto 10 mesi. Nel frattempo tuo figlio si accorge che vai via di casa e non ti dice niente. Tu hai un infarto a causa di questo e ancora non è così arrabbiato da andarsene.f Ritorni a casa dici che il clima familiare e più disteso ed ecco viene fuori la rabbia del ragazzo che va via di casa. A me la cosa pare illogica. Ritorniamo all'infarto, tua moglie recupera il tuo telefono perchè ha necessita di cercare un numero per avvisare qualcuno del avvenuto, immagino era nervosa e si sentisse in colpa ma stranamente ha la calma di aprire il browser scoprire che ti collegavi a tradimento.it successivamente leggere più di due ore di discussione da te aperta scoprire la password per accedere al sito e rispondere agli utenti. Anche questo sembra irrealistico. poi tutto può essere possibilmente ci sono passaggi che mi sfuggono


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché non ti sembra una traditrice seriale?


Dalla con sta seriale...però dato che legge sarebbe interessante sentire la "signora " sola per poco, che ne pensi trilo?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Posso solo rispondere in MP.
> Alcuni di voi non sono abilitati a ricevere messaggi in MP.Non so ho provato, ma questa è la risposta.


Ma fai rispondere la signora .....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> aspetto che Brunetta mi bacchetti per quel Ha me....





Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà svenuta :sonar:


Ho sofferto in silenzio :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Tuo figlio scopre che tua moglie esce da un motel con un uomo, e sul onda del emotività di quella scoperta litiga con la mamma e va via di casa.... ooops la scoperto 10 mesi. Nel frattempo tuo figlio si accorge che vai via di casa e non ti dice niente. Tu hai un infarto a causa di questo e ancora non è così arrabbiato da andarsene.f Ritorni a casa dici che il clima familiare e più disteso ed ecco viene fuori la rabbia del ragazzo che va via di casa. A me la cosa pare illogica. Ritorniamo all'infarto, tua moglie recupera il tuo telefono perchè ha necessita di cercare un numero per avvisare qualcuno del avvenuto, immagino era nervosa e si sentisse in colpa ma stranamente ha la calma di aprire il browser scoprire che ti collegavi a tradimento.it successivamente leggere più di due ore di discussione da te aperta scoprire la password per accedere al sito e rispondere agli utenti. Anche questo sembra irrealistico. poi tutto può essere possibilmente ci sono passaggi che mi sfuggono


Le sceneggiature sono più credibili della realtà.


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sceneggiature sono più credibili della realtà.


Per quanto la cosa del messaggio sul forum puzzi anche a me, ti devo dare ragione: le sceneggiature hanno sempre una certa geometria della logica dalla loro parte.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (15 Giugno 2017)

Buona sera a tutti.
Volevo rispondere ad alcuni di voi in privato.
Perché ci sono cose che non posso scrivere.
Per il momento, la mia storia non ha una fine,
Perché la sto vivendo.
Per chi crede che sia un fake, beh farei proprio schifo, a scrivere . Purtroppo io la sto vivendo.
Nella mia vita sono sempre stato una persona buona diplomatico, altruista , 
Sono stato insieme con mia moglie da più di 20 anni, ho vissuto momenti indimenticabile
Con lei, fino a tre mesi fã.
Ora lei ha sbagliato, nonostante tutto quello che ha fatto, io le voglio bene, per non dire che la amo ancora, ma lei sta pagando tutto questo, con una separazione, 
Io non sono vendicativo , la vendetta non porta a niente, penso al benessere dei figli, 
Ho una piccolina di 8 anni che dovrà stare con la mamma, e voglio che stiano bene tutti e 2. Non mi creo problemi, per 200.00 euro
Schifosi. Se le serviranno altro, ed io ho la possibilità, io ci sarò sempre.

Nb non ho avuto un infarto, ho avuto semplicemente un collasso, per disidratazione, e stress.  Purtroppo ci sono medici che dovrebbero andare a zappare terre.

Ora pensate e scrivete quello che volete
Io risponderò solo a chi ritengo .

Per coloro che credono che sia un fake
Andate in un altro 3d 

Grazie a tutti gli amici che mi hanno seguito e consigliato fin dal inizio.
Buona serata


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti.
> Volevo rispondere ad alcuni di voi in privato.
> Perché ci sono cose che non posso scrivere.
> Per il momento, la mia storia non ha una fine,
> ...


Vedi che i punti di vista sono sempre soggettivi?
Per me LEI ha sbagliato ed in conseguenza di questo VOI dovete affrontare una separazione.
Ti garantisco che se io sbaglio,faccio una rapina,in galera ci vado da solo,non ci trascino a forza mia moglie e i miei figli.
Questo è un dato di fatto,incontrovertibile.


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti.
> Volevo rispondere ad alcuni di voi in privato.
> Perché ci sono cose che non posso scrivere.
> Per il momento, la mia storia non ha una fine,
> ...



Non prenderla a male, è ovvio che qualcuno sollevi dei dubbi visti i tempi così brevi nel prendere la decisione di separavi. Ho visto che mi hai chiesto l'amicizia, accettata.


----------

